# Easter Bunnies (Hatching Easter Eggs) - WTT March/April/May 2012



## SpiderLady

Hello ladies. as the only one in April atm I decided to bring together all us spring (or autumn if you are i. Aus) ladies into.one big threas togeyher as we are all so close together really. 

So welcome to the Easter Bunnies :)

I'm Jo. I'm 27 and wtt in april 2012, which is also the same month I marry my wonderful partner :) I have two children already aged 5 and 3, from previous relationship and my partner has a 15 year old! Adjusting to being a step mum to a teenager has been strange lol. Im really excited about ttc and looking forward to getting to know everyone else who is too!

X x x


----------



## Hs1987

Hi I'm Kate. I'm 24 and I'm also wtt in April. Will be ttc no1 for me and no2 for my oh my step son is 3 and total gorgeous can't wait to giv him a little brother or sister.


----------



## mwah_xx

Hey - I'm Laura, I'll be 29 and TTC#1 somewhere round March/April/May! Well I've been given permission to throw away all BC and ntnp anyways! So hellllllooo!


----------



## Mum2Micah

Hiya ladies, found the thread spider lady :happydance:
My name is Jodi. I have 2 gorgeous boys, nearly 2 and 4. So we will Ttc our 3rd(or 4th including our ectopic).
This will be our last bubs so I'm hoping for a little girl!
We will be TTC around March/April so not long!!


----------



## schnoogles

Hi, 

We will be throwing out BC in February and TTC #1 in March. Very excited now, started the count down sooooo long ago!

Everyone, and I mean EVERYONE, seems to have gotten preggers while we have been waiting, its nearly killed me, so roll on the BFP!!!!!!


----------



## Jojo

I'm also Jo, I'm 30 and we'll be trying for #1 from end of april/beginning of May (just after turning 31 - eek!). Really excited!!!


----------



## Mum2Micah

Wow there is a few of us already :) hiya! I have been counting down since mid year and what seemed so far away is sooo close now but is still going soo slow hehe


----------



## Inoue

Count me in aswell - im hoping for an Easter suprise!! :happydance: xx


----------



## Seb8

Count me in too. Wtt #2 end of april/start of may? So excited.


----------



## jbell157

Hi my DH and I will start TTC in May. So excited and while it sometimes feels far away it mostly feels like it will be here very soon


----------



## B&LsMom

Hi ladies!! My name is Tina and DH and I should have the all clear from my Dr. to ttc around mid-march after our lost this September. I was pregnant and due around the same time as my cousin and also onf of my close friends and since my loss one of my co-workers, another cousin, and my sister in law have gotten BFP's--_Can't wait for my turn this Spring!! Blake turns 3 in December and I can't wait to give him a sibling. (hopefully before he turns 4!!)


----------



## laodicean

I'm definitely in as well - though I am not looking forward to the challenge that is trying to time ovulation with the few days at a time that the OH and I are in the same country (let alone the same room!)

Mirena IUD was removed at the beginning of the month, so hoping my cycles reestablish themselves before March in order to maximise my chance of being able to book some maternity leave in 2012!

I'm 31, the OH is 41, and this will be the first child for both of us. I want a girl, he wants a boy... and I'm not going to allow the ultrasound to ruin the surprise. Let the bickering commence!

Lao x


----------



## SpiderLady

Hi girls! wow there are lots of us waiting for spring here!

Tina, my Blake is a similar age to your Blake! Sorry for your loss and hope you get the all clear off the docs.

Lao, I had a mirena coil out and it took about 4 months for my cycle to get back to normal so you should be fine by march hopefully.

And jodi you found us! yayyyyyyyyy! 

im so over excited at the moment about trying. what are we all doing in preparation?

In the new year we are both taking pre-conception vitamins and


----------



## SpiderLady

Oooops posted too soon.

And we are also not drinking.much and eating healthily. Im on a diet too, im a little overweight and dont want it to affect my chances, and I also have a wedding dress to get into lol x


----------



## B&LsMom

Looks like your Blake is a blondie too---how fun!! I started temping this cycle just to have a few practice months before this Spring. Also haven't stopped my pre-natal vitamins from my last pregnancy---and my Rx is good until July so I'll continue with those as well.


----------



## Mum2Micah

I haven't thought about prep.... I have been doing opks since my ectopic to see how cycles were going and will just keep that up. Prob take vitamins the month before we try but not much else.


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Hello Ladies!
Thought I would be TTC right now but got a new job and DH asked for a little more time, soooo.....April/May it is! I am 28 and DH is 29 and it will be our 1st!


----------



## jbell157

I'm taking prenatal vitamins. I started taking them 2 weeks ago when I had a pregnancy scare so I thought I'd just keep up the habit. Also, since I had the scare, I decided to go ahead and start charting so I can have a good handle on my cycle by May.


----------



## mwah_xx

Ooh hadn't even thought about prepping other than getting my blood pressure under control!!! 

What to do??! Suggestions?


----------



## laodicean

I'm currently trying to lose a little bit of weight. I'm slightly overweight at the moment, but I don't want to lose much because I think I'm going to need some of my fat stores in order to get through 9 months worth of constant nausea! My mother lost weight during both her pregnancies and at full term weighed less than she did when she actually got pregnant.

And if the nausea that started 10 days before I even missed my period last month with the m/c is anything to go by, I'm probably going to be in much the same state.

Aside from that, I'm cutting down the amount of alcohol I drink and taking a folic acid every day. Oh, and I've been charting my bbt for a while, just because I wanted to learn how my body was working in its cycle.

Have also bought myself a Clear Blue Fertility Monitor AND a Persona machine - one to STOP myself getting preggo before March, and the other to give myself the best chance of GETTING preggo in March.

What with the OH being out of the country for most of the time for the next year, I need all the help I can get!


----------



## GalvanBaby

I'm Stephanie, married for 1 year and 8 days!! I have 2 children, 8 & 9, TTC in April more or less depending on exact date of my tubal reversal in February. I was TTC for February but, we due to finances, we decided to postpone until February after we get our house.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I;m Jennifer and I am going to start TTC in March 2012.


----------



## schnoogles

I'm starting on the prenatal vitamins next month while hubby will also start taking zinc and vitamin c. I'm going to be dieting from next month and cutting back my caffine and alcohol so that it doesn't come as a shock. Don't drink alot anyway, but am a total caffeine addict. Also I want to start on herbal teas now, gradually intergrating them to avoid questions at work nearer the time. 

For the first month trying we will be on holiday over ovulation, however, after that will be taking honey and cinnamon. 

I won't be charting or using OPK's unless we really struggle, I have always had really regular cycles. 

So excited that proper prep can start in the next week or so! Im looking forward to sharing our journeys!


----------



## Mum2Micah

Ooh I forgot to get the hubby into something :) he never has before but what good excuse to get him a little healthier :) 
I'm with you schnoogles, a total caffeine addict here! If I don't have my morning coffee I pay for it all day. Not looking fwd to cutting that out! 
What's honey and cinnamon do? Never heard of it before....


----------



## schnoogles

I read on hear that it help with CM, let me see if I can find the thread


----------



## Mum2Micah

Oh ok :) I have no problems with that! It's my dead giveaway I'm ovulating :)


----------



## Tesa

Hi Im Tesa Im 32 and wtt no 3 in March. Well we said March but Im thinking maybe April/May really for work reasons. Roll on next year!

I have a boy turning 12 tomorrow and a girl who is 17 months next week!


----------



## puppymom

We'll be TTC sometime around May - just came off BCP and waiting for my cycles to regulate before I determine an actual date to start!


----------



## Night_Owl

Night_Owl and O/H plan on TTC in March :D
Already decided on names :)
xXx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Night_Owl said:


> Night_Owl and O/H plan on TTC in March :D
> Already decided on names :)
> xXx

Same here:thumbup:


----------



## baby D

Hello all!

I am Kerrie and am 32.OH and I have been together 10 years and will be TTC soon too!Spring is our plan -- probably May. I have two children already. A son (11) from a previous relationship and a daughter who is almost 3 with my OH so TTC # 2 together but #3 for me! So other mummies TTC #3, are you nervous about having 3 children? I am to be honest - outnumbered and all that! At least my DS is so much older that he is independent so only 2 young ones!

Looking forwrd to getting to know you all x


----------



## sailorsgirl

Hey girls Im Katie, Im 24 and we will also be ttc in april. I have a beautiful girl Isla who was born september 14th 2011. Cant wait to give her a little brother or sister. Looking forward to sharing our journeys with each other xxx


----------



## MindUtopia

Hi ladies, I'm Karen. I'm 31 and we will be TTC in April. My husband and I just got married in September, so we wanted to wait a little bit just to enjoy being married and until we got more settled into our jobs (new one for him) and our new home/community. It always seemed so far away (sometimes frustratingly so and sometimes reassuringly so!), but now I am going to pick up my last 3 mos of BCP on Saturday. That's a weird feeling that it's getting so close already!


----------



## philly1982

Morning all...

I'm Philipa, 29 :-S and was waiting till May to start ttc #2. However i'm getting too broody now so have decided to hopefully (please god) make a little easter pip! OOohhhh that sounds exciting!

Hope everyone is well. Have any of you starting taking your folic acid yet?

xxx


----------



## B&LsMom

I take a Multi-Vit with 400mg folic acid--most pre-natals have 800mg I think I might have to increase soon : )


----------



## philly1982

blakesmom said:


> I take a Multi-Vit with 400mg folic acid--most pre-natals have 800mg I think I might have to increase soon : )

Thanks hun, will go out tomorrow and start taking the folic acid!  xxx


----------



## mrspeanut

Hi i'm Emma. I've been with my husband for 4 years and we have a 1 year old son. We are WTT in may to fit in with work and to get the best maternity benefits.

We've decided not to chart or use opk's this time but I have started taking folic acid.

Emma x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Hello ladies how is your wait going?


----------



## Hs1987

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Hello ladies how is your wait going?

Very slowly. Lol. How's yours going?


----------



## philly1982

The days seems to be getting longer i think. It's only the 8th of jan. Another 3 months to go before the fun begins. I guess 2 more af to get out the way so not long really. Gives me time to get my blood sugars in order and take my folic acid. I know i should use this time to relax but it's hard not to think about a little bean growing soon! (please god). xxx


----------



## Hs1987

philly1982 said:


> I guess 2 more af to get out the way so not long really.

Lol. That's the way I keep thinking about it 2 more af. Lol


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Mee too two more AFs


----------



## cj28

Hi all

I'm Caroline and I will be ttc no 2 around May. I have an 18 month old daughter and can't wait to give her a brother or sister. I'm taking folic acid and am trying to lose some weight before ttc. It took me over a year to conceive first time round so am hoping it won't take as long this time!


----------



## B&LsMom

Welcome Caroline :wave:


----------



## MindUtopia

philly1982 said:


> Hope everyone is well. Have any of you starting taking your folic acid yet?
> 
> xxx

Yep, I started on the regular Pregnacare tablets in November. I'm a vegetarian and it had been a stressful few months before that (when my diet probably wasn't great), so I wanted to start good and early to make sure I had enough time on them before we started TTC. 

Has anyone taken the Pregnacare ones with the added DHA? It's supposed to be good for "brain health" so I might switch over once these ones run out, but it's just a lot more expensive. Wondering if it's worth it?


----------



## philly1982

Totally had a bit of a panic today. Started worrying if all this planning was going to lead to stress, therefore won't get pg. Arrrgggghhhh i need to stop putting so much pressure on things. Go with the floooooooow abit more! lol 

Wooooossssaaaaaahhhhhhhhh xxx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Philly you should take a look at my blog in my sig lol i don't think planning is the word for it for me...


----------



## cj28

I promised DH that I wouldn't get so obsessed this time round as I charted, did opks and constantly thought/talked about babies/pregnancy last time! I think its hard though when you really want something not to think about it and babies and pregnant women seem to be all over the place to remind you! The only difference this time will probably be that I have less time to obsess as I have my little girl to distract me.


----------



## LoubyLou2

Hi there,

My name is Louise and I am completely new to this, so hope you don't mind me joining your thread!

I am 27 this year and husband will be 30. We have finally decided to TTC in March so not long to go (though it feels like forever!!). I just wondered if WTT takes over everyone else's life like it does mine?! I am constantly looking online at baby names, cots, pushchairs etc and i am not even pregnant yet!!

My husband just does not get it, tell me I'm not going mad!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

:hi: Louise,

Welcome I too going to start TTC in March... HAHA you should take a look at my blog then


----------



## MindUtopia

LoubyLou2 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> My name is Louise and I am completely new to this, so hope you don't mind me joining your thread!
> 
> I am 27 this year and husband will be 30. We have finally decided to TTC in March so not long to go (though it feels like forever!!). I just wondered if WTT takes over everyone else's life like it does mine?! I am constantly looking online at baby names, cots, pushchairs etc and i am not even pregnant yet!!
> 
> My husband just does not get it, tell me I'm not going mad!

Yes, I definitely find it's really hard to stay focused when I start thinking about it. I work from home, so I am by myself all day. Normally when I'd need a break from working, I would chat with my co-workers, but especially when you are by yourself, your mind has a way of wandering off and over-thinking everything!


----------



## LoubyLou2

Gosh, working from home would definately send me round the bend at the moment!! I'm glad to hear it's not just me then. Sometimes March seems so long away :-(


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I'm a SAHM and an Online student I tend to do the same thing.


----------



## philly1982

Hey everyone. Hope all is well. Bit annoyed today as OH and i had a row over the silliest of things. Both feeling a little run down with these bloody colds we have so i don't think that's helping. I shouted 'once we've had the next baby you can pack your bags!'. Didn't really mean that it's just you say hurtful things in the heat of the argument just to get a reaction! lol

Peter has gone to nannies and Mart has took the dog for a walk so it's lovely and quiet. 


Another day down so many more to go......

xxx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

March is just 2 more AFs away though lol


----------



## cathbetty

Hi Loubylou and all other ladies, I'm WTT for #1 in March too- it does seem a long way away doesn't it, I'm trying not to count the days but I can't help it! I'm super busy though, so I'm sure the time will fly by and it'll be March before long. 
Does anyone else find that their feelings fluctuate from day to day- sometimes I feel so excited like I can't wait and other times I feel a bit scared. I don't want to think about it all too much though because then I'll end up getting stressed out over it and that's not good.


----------



## LoubyLou2

Hi cathbetty,

Yes I am sure the time will fly by and March will soon be here before we know it! 
My feelings don't fluctuate as such, but if they do it's between excited, apprehensive and impatient!! I


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Well I look at it this way my son will be 3 in March so it's not that far away.


----------



## SugarBeth

I'm Jill, Im 23 and Dh and i will be starting TTC for baby #2 in April (hoping my cycles start back up by then!) We have a wonderful 6 month old daughter named Katie Belle, I'm sure she'll be a great big sister!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Welcome Jill


----------



## SugarBeth

I'm like this too. To an extreme! We have our names picked out for the next baby (see siggy), I have a nursery theme for both genders, a color scheme, a few products I want to buy (like an ergo carrier), etc. As a SAHM, this is one of the major daydreams I have in my head all day and all the time in the world to think about it!



MindUtopia said:


> LoubyLou2 said:
> 
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> My name is Louise and I am completely new to this, so hope you don't mind me joining your thread!
> 
> I am 27 this year and husband will be 30. We have finally decided to TTC in March so not long to go (though it feels like forever!!). I just wondered if WTT takes over everyone else's life like it does mine?! I am constantly looking online at baby names, cots, pushchairs etc and i am not even pregnant yet!!
> 
> My husband just does not get it, tell me I'm not going mad!
> 
> Yes, I definitely find it's really hard to stay focused when I start thinking about it. I work from home, so I am by myself all day. Normally when I'd need a break from working, I would chat with my co-workers, but especially when you are by yourself, your mind has a way of wandering off and over-thinking everything!Click to expand...


----------



## MindUtopia

I found this article on DHA supplements in pregnancy and thought I'd share in case anyone is interested:

https://pregnancyandbaby.sheknows.c...A-during-pregnancy-and-breastfeeding-5726.htm

They definitely are a bit more expensive, but they seem really good to take. 



MindUtopia said:


> philly1982 said:
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is well. Have any of you starting taking your folic acid yet?
> 
> xxx
> 
> Yep, I started on the regular Pregnacare tablets in November. I'm a vegetarian and it had been a stressful few months before that (when my diet probably wasn't great), so I wanted to start good and early to make sure I had enough time on them before we started TTC.
> 
> Has anyone taken the Pregnacare ones with the added DHA? It's supposed to be good for "brain health" so I might switch over once these ones run out, but it's just a lot more expensive. Wondering if it's worth it?Click to expand...


----------



## MindUtopia

cathbetty said:


> Hi Loubylou and all other ladies, I'm WTT for #1 in March too- it does seem a long way away doesn't it, I'm trying not to count the days but I can't help it! I'm super busy though, so I'm sure the time will fly by and it'll be March before long.
> Does anyone else find that their feelings fluctuate from day to day- sometimes I feel so excited like I can't wait and other times I feel a bit scared. I don't want to think about it all too much though because then I'll end up getting stressed out over it and that's not good.

Yes, I definitely feel stressed about it some days. I think in an emotional/physical/sleep deprivation sense I feel ready, but I do still worry about the financial side. My husband's job isn't paying as much as we would like, but after a year of looking for one after he graduated from uni, he was just glad to have something permanent. And I'm a researcher, so my income fluctuates year to year (sometimes as much as 90%) depending on what grant money becomes available and how it gets spread out across my university department, so it's impossible to actually plan for the future in any reasonable way. 

I keep worrying that I'll take a huge pay cut next year and then I'll already be pregnant and we'll be in a panic about how we'll survive, but I think it's one of those things that if you can't plan for it, then you can't worry about it. That isn't going to change anytime in the next 4-5 years, and I don't want to wait until I'm 36 to try for our first child, so we just sorta have to go with it. I know realistically, our families wouldn't let us starve to death either if we hit a difficult spot, but you always worry if it would be easier to have waited, even just a little bit. Though at the same time, stressing out isn't healthy for you, so you have to just let it go and go with the flow and know somehow it will always work out.


----------



## philly1982

MindUtopia said:


> cathbetty said:
> 
> 
> Hi Loubylou and all other ladies, I'm WTT for #1 in March too- it does seem a long way away doesn't it, I'm trying not to count the days but I can't help it! I'm super busy though, so I'm sure the time will fly by and it'll be March before long.
> Does anyone else find that their feelings fluctuate from day to day- sometimes I feel so excited like I can't wait and other times I feel a bit scared. I don't want to think about it all too much though because then I'll end up getting stressed out over it and that's not good.
> 
> Yes, I definitely feel stressed about it some days. I think in an emotional/physical/sleep deprivation sense I feel ready, but I do still worry about the financial side. My husband's job isn't paying as much as we would like, but after a year of looking for one after he graduated from uni, he was just glad to have something permanent. And I'm a researcher, so my income fluctuates year to year (sometimes as much as 90%) depending on what grant money becomes available and how it gets spread out across my university department, so it's impossible to actually plan for the future in any reasonable way.
> 
> I keep worrying that I'll take a huge pay cut next year and then I'll already be pregnant and we'll be in a panic about how we'll survive, but I think it's one of those things that if you can't plan for it, then you can't worry about it. That isn't going to change anytime in the next 4-5 years, and I don't want to wait until I'm 36 to try for our first child, so we just sorta have to go with it. I know realistically, our families wouldn't let us starve to death either if we hit a difficult spot, but you always worry if it would be easier to have waited, even just a little bit. Though at the same time, stressing out isn't healthy for you, so you have to just let it go and go with the flow and know somehow it will always work out.Click to expand...

I get like that about money too. OH is a police officer so with his shift work it makes more sense for me to stay at home with Peter. Money is tight, we cannot afford the luxuries we once did however for some strange reason it works. I guess with the next LO they will have to recycle clothes and shoes which we have kept everything. 

You may have to go without things but when it's for your LO you don't mind giving up. A holiday to the Carribean would be nice though!:thumbup: xxx


----------



## Vonnie18

Hi, I'm Yvonne and me n hubby will be ttc #3 end March/beginning ofApril. Looking forward to sharing our journeys together x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Welcome vonnie


----------



## B&LsMom

Bought prenatals today!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

BM what kind di you get?


----------



## B&LsMom

Spring Valley brand Multivitamin/multimineral prenatal--only $4 for 100 @ Wal-Mart. DH thought I should have sprung for the prenatal gummies but they were $14 for 60 I think. Haven't taken these yet, but they seem to be smaller in size than some of the other OTC prenatals I've tried in the past and also smaller than the prescription prenatals I had with my last pregnancy.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

The gummies are really good they don't make me sick when I take them, Now my dr. has me on Iron right now though I'm really low in iron blah it sucked the first morning I took those.


----------



## MindUtopia

I know it's kinda a silly thing to worry about (because just being pregnant would be a blessing no matter when!), but is anyone worried about having a Christmas baby? The husband and I decided we wanted to start trying in April simply because it was a good time in my career (allowing me to keep my travel commitments through the summer with time for slowing up on work towards next winter - and also because it's when we'd be on holiday), but then I thought about it and if we got PG right away, the due date would be in early January, which could easily mean we'd have a birth around Christmas! Eek! I mean I'd be happy no matter what, especially because it would mean we were pregnant straight off, but I can't say having a baby at Christmas would be ideal (especially because I'm Jewish!). Also, it just seems so cold then and dark. I kinda always pictured having a spring/summer baby, but given our life circumstances, we just don't want to wait longer to start TTC. I know it very likely will take awhile anyway and we might not be pregnant the first month, but if it does happen, I kinda wonder if we wish we'd waited another month or so, just to be out of holiday season and closer to springtime. Does anyone else think/worry about this or is it just me?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Mind- DH and I are so looking forward to having a Christmas baby :haha:


----------



## B&LsMom

MindUtopia said:


> I know it's kinda a silly thing to worry about (because just being pregnant would be a blessing no matter when!), but is anyone worried about having a Christmas baby? The husband and I decided we wanted to start trying in April simply because it was a good time in my career (allowing me to keep my travel commitments through the summer with time for slowing up on work towards next winter - and also because it's when we'd be on holiday), but then I thought about it and if we got PG right away, the due date would be in early January, which could easily mean we'd have a birth around Christmas! Eek! I mean I'd be happy no matter what, especially because it would mean we were pregnant straight off, but I can't say having a baby at Christmas would be ideal (especially because I'm Jewish!). Also, it just seems so cold then and dark. I kinda always pictured having a spring/summer baby, but given our life circumstances, we just don't want to wait longer to start TTC. I know it very likely will take awhile anyway and we might not be pregnant the first month, but if it does happen, I kinda wonder if we wish we'd waited another month or so, just to be out of holiday season and closer to springtime. Does anyone else think/worry about this or is it just me?

My due date with Blake was Jan 10th and he came early on Dec 14th. It is hard having a Baby at that time of year--busy with the holidays and the year I had Blake it was the record year for snowfall in our City--go figure he was born DURING a blizzard practically!! But you never know when you will fall pregnant so I say go for it and if it takes a few month then maybe you will get a spring baby after all--and if it happens right away it must be for a reason : )


----------



## LoubyLou2

I am exactly the same, part of me does not want to have a baby around Christmas time as they will have no birthday to look forward to throughout the year. But then for purely selfish reasons, I don't want to wait another couple of months to start trying either!

Blakesmom is looking at it the right way, you never know when you will fall pregnant, it may take a few months or it may happen straightaway and if that's the case, it must be for a reason.

That's my thinking anyway!!


----------



## MindUtopia

LoubyLou2 said:


> I am exactly the same, part of me does not want to have a baby around Christmas time as they will have no birthday to look forward to throughout the year. But then for purely selfish reasons, I don't want to wait another couple of months to start trying either!
> 
> Blakesmom is looking at it the right way, you never know when you will fall pregnant, it may take a few months or it may happen straightaway and if that's the case, it must be for a reason.
> 
> That's my thinking anyway!!

Yep, this is how we feel too. It wouldn't be ideal but you never know what will happen and being PG would be so exciting anyway, I doubt it would even cross my mind again. Though several of my friends are born on or around Christmas and I always feel bad because no one is ever around to celebrate with them on their actual birthday since everyone has traveled away to be with family over the holidays (or just no one can handle another holiday season party!). But I know we wouldn't regret it if it happened, maybe it would just be slightly inconvenient and require some creative birthday party planning on my part while he/she is growing up. I would love to get PG right away (we'll be on holiday that first month overseas in the place we first met!) so it would mean a lot to us even if it did mean having a Christmas baby.


----------



## LoubyLou2

My friends daughters birthday is 18th Dec and she makes a point of not putting up any Christmas Decs or anything until she has had her birthday, which is a good idea.

Whilst it would not be ideal to have a Christmas-time baby, the way i look at is that until we start TTC we may not even be able to have a child so we should be grateful if it does happen straight away.

When the child is a stroppy teenager and moans about having a December birthday you can always turn it around and say "well, we wanted a child to love so much, it didn't matter to us when you were born"! ;-)


----------



## SugarBeth

Part of me thinks I'd rather not have a Christmas baby, bc my sister has a birthday two days after Christmas so her birthday is always a bit overlooked by relatives. On the other hand, Christmas is by far my favorite time of year. What could be better than having extra reasons to celebrate? The whole family would already be in the happy party mood. Not to mention, as someone with a July birthday I had always wanted a winter birthday bc I wanted to have ice skating parties. What could be better than afamily traditiom of going ice skating around Christmas each year as part of a birthday celebration?

So I'm going to aim for ttc in April and whatever happens, happens.


----------



## iow_bird

After a lot of umming and ahhhing, me and hubby have decided to start TTC from March onwards. I'd love to join you ladies! We'll be TTC no 2, took us a year to get our BFP with No 1 so I don't expect to be preggy straight away.
xx


----------



## LoubyLou2

Sugarbeth you have a good way of loking at it. December is a happy time of the year, so why not add to that by having a baby if possible?!


----------



## Vonnie18

cathbetty said:


> Does anyone else find that their feelings fluctuate from day to day- sometimes I feel so excited like I can't wait and other times I feel a bit scared. I don't want to think about it all too much though because then I'll end up getting stressed out over it and that's not good.

Yes definitely!! This will be 3rd. My youngest will be 7 in March so kinda like going back to having my first since it's been a while since I've done the whole baby thing :baby:
Some days I worry about money and how we'll cope that way and other ways I think who cares?, we'll get by as always. And I know we will, but it doesn't stop me worrying about it! x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Vonnie thats the way ive been thinking as well


----------



## SugarBeth

Vonnie18 said:


> cathbetty said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone else find that their feelings fluctuate from day to day- sometimes I feel so excited like I can't wait and other times I feel a bit scared. I don't want to think about it all too much though because then I'll end up getting stressed out over it and that's not good.
> 
> Yes definitely!! This will be 3rd. My youngest will be 7 in March so kinda like going back to having my first since it's been a while since I've done the whole baby thing :baby:
> Some days I worry about money and how we'll cope thatway and other ways I think who cares?, we'll get by as always. And I know we will, but it doesn't stop me worrying about it! xClick to expand...


I definitely went back and worth on "do I really want to put myself through all this again??" after we set our ttc date. I've finally been getting super excited, no negative thoughts, getting eager....and then yesterday I read my birth story! Ouch, not reading that again...ever!


----------



## vaniilla

Hi everyone can I join? 

I'm a mummy to a 15 month old little boy and we'll be ttc no2 in late march/April :flower:


----------



## iow_bird

Hi Vanilla, my LO is around the same age as yours :) and we'll be trying at around the same time too! Exciting eh! :) I can't wait, we were going to wait until the end of the year as we thought we'd have to wait longer to buy a house, but we've just bought one and are waiting to move in on the 4th Feb! So excited about the move. My Mum is coming to stay for 8 weeks and then we'llbe getting busy!! :)


----------



## iow_bird

double post sorry


----------



## vaniilla

iow_bird said:


> Hi Vanilla, my LO is around the same age as yours :) and we'll be trying at around the same time too! Exciting eh! :) I can't wait, we were going to wait until the end of the year as we thought we'd have to wait longer to buy a house, but we've just bought one and are waiting to move in on the 4th Feb! So excited about the move. My Mum is coming to stay for 8 weeks and then we'llbe getting busy!! :)

That's so exiting! :flower: I hope the moving goes well. I wish we could buy our house now but we have to a few more years to get enough deposit but we're but moving into a bigger place towards the end of the year. 

Has anyone started taking prenatal vitamins yet or anything else in preparation? I'm staring on prenatal vitamins tomorrow :haha:


----------



## B&LsMom

Started mine this weekend ; )


----------



## iow_bird

yep I'm just taking folic acid at the moment, won't take anything else as I found they really upset me with last bub, so will stick to the basics! Elevit was horrid!!


----------



## iow_bird

ooh where abouts in Somerset are you? I used to live in yeovil :)


----------



## SugarBeth

Re: prenatals, I never stopped taking them, due to breastfeeding. I always heard its best to take prenatals during them and ttcing, so I guess I'll be on them for a long time!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Ihave been taking PN off and on since last year in june


----------



## Vonnie18

I started taking folic acid at the beginning of january x


----------



## vaniilla

iow_bird said:


> ooh where abouts in Somerset are you? I used to live in yeovil :)

I live in Bath so only about an hour away from Yeovil :flower:


----------



## cathbetty

Hi Vaniilla and iow_bird :) I will be TTC #1 end of March also, Vaniilla, I am also from somerset, not far from you actually! Lovely to meet other people who are at similar stages of WTT and who will be going through the same journey...I wish us all the best of luck! xx


----------



## cathbetty

Are you ladies all going to 'chart'/ buy ovulation predictor kits etc? I don't think I will go down that route, I reckon I'll get too stressed by it if I do. I'll have a rough idea of when my fertile window is and I reckon I'll just try to do the deed a bit more than normal during that week and see what happens!


----------



## iow_bird

Not going to do anything very exciting except make a bit of an effort to improve the frequency of BDing :) 
Last time it took us a year to concieve and I was getting really stressed with all the cycle days etc! So I guess we're probably NTNP this time round, I have a lot more going on in my life to focus on this time round and the complete craziness of being so broody hasn't hit yet  but I expect it will. Can't wait for that line to turn Pink though!!!


----------



## iow_bird

:) I did some of my training at Bath Hospital!! I love bath, it's so pretty :)


----------



## iow_bird

Do you girls want to be WTT buddies seeing as we're starting to try at the same time??


----------



## B&LsMom

cathbetty said:


> Are you ladies all going to 'chart'/ buy ovulation predictor kits etc? I don't think I will go down that route, I reckon I'll get too stressed by it if I do. I'll have a rough idea of when my fertile window is and I reckon I'll just try to do the deed a bit more than normal during that week and see what happens!

I started temping in November so I could get used to it, and I tried to use OPK's last month but I like the clearblue digital ones and I must have has a defective one--got 2 days of negatives then the rest of my test sticks just gave errors. I contacted their customer service and they sent me a new pack but when I got it, it was after Ovulation time--so I might try using those again this cycle just to at least nail down when I'm ovulating. It took 8 months to conceive Blake and I think it was just because our timing was WAY off as I have longer cycle and most of the things you read about fertile windows are based on the typical 28 day cycle and fertile days between days 12-14---oh how naive I was then lol


----------



## vaniilla

iow_bird said:


> Do you girls want to be WTT buddies seeing as we're starting to try at the same time??

that sounds like a great idea :flower: 

Bath is lovely but parking is a nightmare! as is traffic thanks to a one way system so a simple shopping trip into town is never simple :haha: It must be amazing living in such a pretty country!


I won't be charting as I'm too forgetful and lazy in the mornings to remember to take and write down temps, I'm just going to make sure we bd often enough during the fertile window and hope for the best. :thumbup:


----------



## cathbetty

iow_bird said:


> Do you girls want to be WTT buddies seeing as we're starting to try at the same time??

Yeah good idea :thumbup: What training did you do at Bath hospital? I did one of my placements there when I was training to be an OT


----------



## iow_bird

Cool! I'll change my signature :) 

I'm a Radiographer, work in Breast Screening now in NZ and trained at Portsmouth Uni.


----------



## SugarBeth

I'd like to be a WTT buddy!

Hopefully I won't need the opk kits. I understood my body pretty well as the signals are clear for me, however I know after 4 months of ttc with my dd, the next month I was considering getting the opk kits. (I got pregnant on that 4th month though, so didn't have to after all!) so it all depends on how long ttcing goes this time.


----------



## iow_bird

Yay! I'll add you to my siggy Sugarbeth! I hope we all get preggy really quickly, but i have a feeling I shall be lurking in TTC for a while :)


----------



## vaniilla

iow_bird said:


> Yay! I'll add you to my siggy Sugarbeth! I hope we all get preggy really quickly, but i have a feeling I shall be lurking in TTC for a while :)

you never know you might get yours first! 


it took us 5 cycles with lo so I really hope it doesn't take much longer this time round but you never know plus I'd like a summer baby so I don't mind the extra wait :haha:


----------



## SugarBeth

Thanks iow_bird! I'll fix my siggy when I can get on a computer, so much easier that way.

Seems like my DH is starting to get baby fever. He keeps talking about how we should start trying for another baby soon. Though his ideal amount is 12 kids, so this shouldn't surprise me! I'm sticking to March as being the earliest!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Hey low bird - I'm a physician assistant in peds cardiology and assist on all our cath procedures so lots of X-ray exposure...will you be limited at work when preggo?


----------



## puppymom

My DH and I will be starting near the end of May/beginning of June... if all goes as planned! I'm constantly debating the date - not because I want to wait, but sometimes I am too practical when it comes to work contracts! We'll see what this year brings, but I can't wait to start trying!


----------



## cathbetty

thanks iow-bird, i have added you to my siggy although it's not showing up just yet. How long did it take you to TTC for your first? I have no idea how long I will be TTC, like the rest of you I hope to get a positive result straight away but I have a feeling it will take longer than that, just not too long I hope....
SugarBeth- my OH is the opposite to you, it was hard enough to persuade him to think about having one, I wish he wanted more but 12 would be too many for me! Lol- do you want to be WTT buddies as well seeing as we'll be trying around the same time? :)


----------



## SugarBeth

cathbetty said:


> thanks iow-bird, i have added you to my siggy although it's not showing up just yet. How long did it take you to TTC for your first? I have no idea how long I will be TTC, like the rest of you I hope to get a positive result straight away but I have a feeling it will take longer than that, just not too long I hope....
> SugarBeth- my OH is the opposite to you, it was hard enough to persuade him to think about having one, I wish he wanted more but 12 would be too many for me! Lol- do you want to be WTT buddies as well seeing as we'll be trying around the same time? :)

Yes, I love to be buddies! =D

12 is WAY too many for me as well. When we got married, we agreed that we'd have "at least 4 kids". I'm going to just get to four and then consider if there will be more. DH is trying to persuade me into having 6 still, but that's so much work! I come from a family of 6, not sure if I want to do that. But we have plenty of time to decide. 

Anyone have names picked out before conception? That's what we did last time with our daughter Katherine Isabelle, and we have names for this next baby as well (see siggy). Crazy enough, I came up with another girl name I love - Charlotte Eleanore. Hopefully we have a few girls! I turned into a princess's loving, pink everything, tutu making mommy the moment I saw I was carrying a little girl. Five seconds before that I was swearing that I'd keep the colors brown and blue for a baby no matter the gender. Lol!


----------



## iow_bird

It took us 12months to conceive our wee girly! I got really stress and worried about it all and turned into a complete POAS addict too! So this time we're just going to see what happens and enjoy our LO and our new house. I refuse to get stressed this time, which is why we're starting to TTC before I get seriously broody again! Mind you, I saw a wee new born yesterday and got very clucky! I have 10 friends pregnant at the moment too, which is going to get the old hormones wizzing around when they start popping out!

12 kids!! Haha! If I suggested that many to hubby he'd laugh at me :) he want's 2 I want 3 so we'll see how we go :) if we have another girl we might have a 3rd, but we'll see! 

Not long to go now untill we start trying!! Yay!!!


----------



## iow_bird

hehe! I was hoping for a boy first and was worried I'd be disappointed if we had a girl, but the minute I found out we were having a wee girly I got really excited about all the girly things we could do! Her nursery is all green, orange and pink with jungle animals and owls, a bit girly but enough unisex stuff so everything can be used again if we have a boy next.
More and more pink is sneaking in as she gets bigger though! I can't wait to take her skating and dancing and having tea parties with her as she gets older! I swore we wouldn't have too many toys, but our house is over run with them now, OH says we could open a daycare with the amount of stuff she has!


----------



## iow_bird

GenYsuperlady: No I worked all through my last pregnancy with no problems, we're monitored with radiation badges anyway preggy or not :) I used to do cathlab work and pacings, but I work in mammography now which is a lot more relaxed :) Low doses and nice appointment times. Less stress while I was expressing at work too!

I'm gonna stop posting now :) xx


----------



## SugarBeth

iow_bird said:


> hehe! I was hoping for a boy first and was worried I'd be disappointed if we had a girl, but the minute I found out we were having a wee girly I got really excited about all the girly things we could do! Her nursery is all green, orange and pink with jungle animals and owls, a bit girly but enough unisex stuff so everything can be used again if we have a boy next.
> More and more pink is sneaking in as she gets bigger though! I can't wait to take her skating and dancing and having tea parties with her as she gets older! I swore we wouldn't have too many toys, but our house is over run with them now, OH says we could open a daycare with the amount of stuff she has!


Having a girl is definitely exciting! I can't wait until she gets older so we can do lots of girly stuff. I'm hoping she'll want to learn how to bake, as I'm hoping to open a bakery down the road. 

I'm sorta hoping to have a girl next time so they can be close and have that sisterly bond. Though DH equally wants a boy to be his buddy just like Katie is mine.


----------



## iow_bird

Katie is the best name!! hehe! I'm Katie Jane and my daughter is Matilda Elizabeth Kate.

Good taste!!

I'm looking forward to baking with Tilly and playing with glue and glitter and getting her a playhouse! I always wanted a fourposter bed as a little girl, so I could be like a princess, so she's having one of those too!! hehe... I'm not going to be able to afford more than 2 kiddies at this rate!


----------



## B&LsMom

AF started for me today--Just one more to go next month then time to TTC!! woohoo. (Went to a babyshower today so now I'm REALLY getting excited to try again)


----------



## SugarBeth

iow_bird said:


> Katie is the best name!! hehe! I'm Katie Jane and my daughter is Matilda Elizabeth Kate.
> 
> Good taste!!
> 
> I'm looking forward to baking with Tilly and playing with glue and glitter and getting her a playhouse! I always wanted a fourposter bed as a little girl, so I could be like a princess, so she's having one of those too!! hehe... I'm not going to be able to afford more than 2 kiddies at this rate!


Thank you! Love your daughter's name, but of course with me having a Katie and going with Elizabeth for the next girl. Matilda is lovely, my great grandmother was named that. 

Once Katie moves into her big girl room, I'm planning on getting her a canopy princess bed. I always wanted a canopy bed! I'm actually hoping my dad can make it for her as he's a craftsman with wood furniture.


----------



## iow_bird

Wow!! Canopy princess bed sounds amazing!!! 

Blakesmom: we have 2 AF's left here. One to go for you!! Woo Hoo x x x


----------



## cathbetty

:nope:12 months iow-bird, wow it really is a journey isn't it and you just never know how long it will take I suppose, which is hard when you want it to happen right away. 
I love the name Tilly :) I also love Matilda as a name SugarBeth
I haven't started thinking too much about names, I get a bit superstitious and won't think about names or anything until I get that positive!
2 more AFs for me too, and counting....my cycles are really irregular though, anything from 28 days to 33, so it's hard know when exactly AF is due and I'm hoping it won't be too hard to know when I'll be ovulating. Not too long to go now!


----------



## cathbetty

iow_bird said:


> Mind you, I saw a wee new born yesterday and got very clucky! I have 10 friends pregnant at the moment too, which is going to get the old hormones wizzing around when they start popping out!

Yeah loads of my friends or acquaintances are preggers. I am happy for them but it does make me very clucky indeed


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

blakesmom said:


> AF started for me today--Just one more to go next month then time to TTC!! woohoo. (Went to a babyshower today so now I'm REALLY getting excited to try again)

Oh Baby shower love them... LOL, Im already plan for mine and plus i got to go to my best friend on the 4th of Feb


----------



## SugarBeth

Nearly every woman I know has either just had a baby or are due within the next few months. My SIL, my childhood friend, a long distant friend, two college friends, dh's two cousins, etc. Babies are everywhere!

I had two surprise pink showers for my DD Katie. Thank goodness, I got so much stuff which was so helpful! This time around, I may have a no-gift sprinkle or get together just to celebrate baby and so I can make a cake! (I love baking!)


----------



## cathbetty

Two pink surprise showers! Wow you must have got a lot of stuff, must have been really helpful. Baking is fun too though, I am quite partial to a bit of homemade cake-y goodness :)
I've just seen from your siggy that your DD is still only 6months, she is such a sweetie! You won't find it too tiring being pg again and looking after a l'il one? Exciting though!


----------



## SugarBeth

cathbetty said:


> Two pink surprise showers! Wow you must have got a lot of stuff, must have been really helpful. Baking is fun too though, I am quite partial to a bit of homemade cake-y goodness :)
> I've just seen from your siggy that your DD is still only 6months, she is such a sweetie! You won't find it too tiring being pg again and looking after a l'il one? Exciting though!

Lol, I'm sure it'll be very tiring, especially since we adopted our second dog yesterday. But my mom lives right up the street and has volunteered to help watch Katie while I crash on her sofa (I have siblings as young as 6yo so my mom is still a SAHM, and my siblings adore my baby! We adopted our second dog from them, so they're fine in helping out with her too, if she's too much. I get very sick for most of my pregnancy. I spent so much time at home last time bc I needed a throw up bucket with me at all times!) We really want to have children in pairs, so they have close buddies. I'd love to have the next baby before or right around Katie's second birthday. Then take 2-3 years off and have another two close in age. 

It will definitely be hard when the kids are little, but I think once they're older it'll be lovely to have children so close in age. My siblings are 4,10,12,14& 16 years apart from me. My younger siblings have such a close bond. I want that for my own kids.


----------



## iow_bird

We want a 2 year age gap between ours, it'll be lovely for them to grow up together :) I'm not looking forward to my life being turned upsidedown again with the arrival of a new LO but I can't wait for another newborn :) they're so snuggly and my LO is too interested in the world now to sit still for long!


----------



## SugarBeth

I'm finally forgetting the hell of pregnancy and labor, so I'm getting excited. If Katie wasn't so young, I'd say I'd be ok to start trying but I'd rather get her to 9 months and eating more solids. Plus, getting my cycle would help!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

iow_bird said:


> GenYsuperlady: No I worked all through my last pregnancy with no problems, we're monitored with radiation badges anyway preggy or not :) I used to do cathlab work and pacings, but I work in mammography now which is a lot more relaxed :) Low doses and nice appointment times. Less stress while I was expressing at work too!
> 
> I'm gonna stop posting now :) xx

LowBird - good to hear it wasn't an issue. We wear badges as well so I will just have to wear an extra one under my lead near my abdomen. I think I worry more about my potential bump knocking everything over!!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Is any of you ladies going to try SI?


----------



## B&LsMom

Hmmmm what is SI??


----------



## baby D

si???? Not heard this one....


----------



## B&LsMom

baby D said:


> si???? Not heard this one....

Glad I'm not the only one then LOL


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Soy


----------



## Jojototo

MindUtopia said:


> I know it's kinda a silly thing to worry about (because just being pregnant would be a blessing no matter when!), but is anyone worried about having a Christmas baby? The husband and I decided we wanted to start trying in April simply because it was a good time in my career (allowing me to keep my travel commitments through the summer with time for slowing up on work towards next winter - and also because it's when we'd be on holiday), but then I thought about it and if we got PG right away, the due date would be in early January, which could easily mean we'd have a birth around Christmas! Eek! I mean I'd be happy no matter what, especially because it would mean we were pregnant straight off, but I can't say having a baby at Christmas would be ideal (especially because I'm Jewish!). Also, it just seems so cold then and dark. I kinda always pictured having a spring/summer baby, but given our life circumstances, we just don't want to wait longer to start TTC. I know it very likely will take awhile anyway and we might not be pregnant the first month, but if it does happen, I kinda wonder if we wish we'd waited another month or so, just to be out of holiday season and closer to springtime. Does anyone else think/worry about this or is it just me?

I was due on 15h January, so was pregnant at Christmas (and still am...now 9 days overdue and so, so frustrated) and I wouldn't do it again. December is my favourite month: I love the build up to Christmas, nights out, party dresses and I missed out on them all and was quite depressed to be honest. It's cold, dark and depressing sitting in the house all day unable to move (I have pelvic girdle pain) and I felt really low. I would happily have had this little monkey come out on Christmas day though if it's Christmas day that you're concerned about: towards the end, you're just dying to get them out and I would have gleefully left my turkey for a trip to the hospital. I never planned for a January baby. We spent 9 months trying and I don't think you can ever really time it that well.


----------



## Jojototo

Sorry, it took me that long to compose that message that I forgot that you were Jewish and didn't celebrate Christmas.


----------



## iow_bird

What does the soy do??? 

How are you other lovely ladies doing today! My friend had her wee boy by c-section today. So exciting, I can't wait to see pictures!!! But I feel so broody right now! 
Moving house next weekend so that will help take my mind off everything. And there was me hoping to get TTC before I got super broody! Hmmm.... methinks that isn't going to happen!


----------



## SugarBeth

No soy here.


----------



## MindUtopia

Jojototo said:


> Sorry, it took me that long to compose that message that I forgot that you were Jewish and didn't celebrate Christmas.

No, it's okay, we do actually celebrate Christmas too because my husband's family is Christian, though we only really celebrate Jewish holidays at home. I don't think I would mind being pregnant over the holidays (this year I was sick and antibiotics anyway, so though I could physically move, I wasn't feeling very jolly and wasn't allowed to drink, and it was fine). But I think I would hate to have a birthday at that time of year because it would seem like it would get lost in the shuffle of all the other celebrations, and I think birthdays should be as special as possible. But it's true that you never know how long it will take to get pregnant, so there is no telling what will happen. If we get pregnant right away in April, then I will probably be thrilled anyway. Plus, I hear than most first babies are born later rather than earlier, so maybe that will work in our favour. Hope you have your little one soon! I can't imagine what it must be like waiting!


----------



## sailorsgirl

My birthday is 23rd december...I wouldnt recommend it lol xx


----------



## iow_bird

hehe! Wait until your 38weeks!! You won't be thinking baby turning up late is a bonus! You'll just want that baby out and you won't care when it comes either! 

I remember crying to OH that the baby hated me cos it wouldn't come out and wanted to make me as uncomfy as possible for as long as possible! I also made a group of lads jump as we drove past them with the windows open and me shouting "get out of me!!!" at my giant baby filled tummy!!


----------



## B&LsMom

iow_bird said:


> What does the soy do???
> 
> How are you other lovely ladies doing today! My friend had her wee boy by c-section today. So exciting, I can't wait to see pictures!!! But I feel so broody right now!
> Moving house next weekend so that will help take my mind off everything. And there was me hoping to get TTC before I got super broody! Hmmm.... methinks that isn't going to happen!

I think Soy mimics Clomid. Not something I plan to personally do, but the few things I have read about Mucinex/Robitessin looks pretty promising about increasing EWCM--If it doesn't happen right away then I might consider getting crazy with some of these "products" I've seen mentioned around this site.


----------



## iow_bird

soy mimics clomid??? weird!!! does that mean your chances of multiples would be increased??


----------



## mummy_em

Hi do you all mind if I creep in here with you I'm Emma and we are hoping to try for our next baby soon xx


----------



## MindUtopia

I recently read one of Zita West's books, and if I remember correctly, she advises against eating too much soya because the plant estrogens may interfere with conception. I imagine this goes for soy isoflavones as well (considering those are just the estrogens from soy), though I've heard a lot of people say that soy is good for women in general (in moderation). If I understand the science behind conception well enough, I think estrogen is important for the follicular phase (the surge of it gets you to ovulate), but then progesterone takes over in the luteal phase (like for implantation). So maybe soy could be helpful in the first part of your cycle, but maybe she is saying it could interfere with the luteal phase if it doesn't allow the progesterone to take over after ovulation? Either way, I think I personally would avoid it unless I find out later that I have some sort of fertility problem and then maybe it could be better than using pharmaceuticals to boost fertility, but it might be helpful to know exactly how to use them. Though as a vegetarian, I do eat a lot of a soya anyway in my diet, so avoiding it altogether would be tough. Has anyone tried it?


----------



## MindUtopia

mummy_em said:


> Hi do you all mind if I creep in here with you I'm Emma and we are hoping to try for our next baby soon xx

Hi Emma, is that your LO in your photo? The diaper covers are so cute!


----------



## B&LsMom

I haven't really studied it iow_bird, but that would be interesting to know about multiples--Like MindUtopia said, I think it is helpful in the first phase of your cycle just to trigger ovulation, I think that is what you do with Clomid also--CD2-6ish??


----------



## iow_bird

Hehe! I did some googling last night, looks like it works like clomid stimulating your ovaries to encourage ovulation. So it does increase your chances of multiples! Had hubby most wound up last night as I said I was going to take it to see if we could conceive twins! He went white and said "oh my god! 2!!! Can you imagine 2 Tillys!! No way!!" so I think that means he's not massively keen! Even my arguement that they'd look cute in matching hats wouldn't sway him :( ah well!! hehe!!!

Emma: Hiya!! Your nappy stash looks awesome! Mine is very boring pastel colours :) Aren't cloth bums so nice to pat!! :) When do you think you'll be TTC?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

iow_bird said:


> Hehe! I did some googling last night, looks like it works like clomid stimulating your ovaries to encourage ovulation. So it does increase your chances of multiples! Had hubby most wound up last night as I said I was going to take it to see if we could conceive twins! He went white and said "oh my god! 2!!! Can you imagine 2 Tillys!! No way!!" so I think that means he's not massively keen! Even my arguement that they'd look cute in matching hats wouldn't sway him :( ah well!! hehe!!!
> 
> Emma: Hiya!! Your nappy stash looks awesome! Mine is very boring pastel colours :) Aren't cloth bums so nice to pat!! :) When do you think you'll be TTC?

LOL this is too funny about your DH:haha:


----------



## MindUtopia

We're going out to the cinema tonight (I haven't been to an actual cinema to watch a film since probably about 2007, I know, I'm really lame!) for a date. Going out on actual date nights has been one of the things we've promised ourselves we'd do more of before we started TTC (and while I can still have a few drinks and before I start getting tired and wanting to be in bed early!). I know there are lots of big things we've all been planning to do before TTC, but what are the little things you want to squeeze in in the next month or two?


----------



## B&LsMom

My new years resolutions were--get fit (down 3.5lbs already!), Monthly date nights with DH (went out last weekend and stayed out until 1am--pure craziness lol), and of course to get a BFP!


----------



## vaniilla

hope everyone is well!


I've been considering soy but I find it all sooooo confusing!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

vaniilla said:


> hope everyone is well!
> 
> 
> I've been considering soy but I find it all sooooo confusing!

Well, it not that confusing but with some of the 20mg to 40mg pills


----------



## mummy_em

Hoping to start trying in march that pic is quite old now as she is nearly two I love a fluffy bum xxx


----------



## Vonnie18

I have been thinking about using cloth nappies for my next one. How easy are they to use and can you recommend what ones or a website to go on to find out more info?

Thanks x


----------



## Avalanche

Hello ladies, I'm Nic and I'm joining you all as OH and I will be NTNP from March and actively TTC from April. :) I'll be trying for twins too, but I guess it's all down to luck! I have twins on the maternal side of my family.


----------



## SugarBeth

Welcome to the newcomers!

Personally I'm hoping to get my abs back. I had a great set before I got pregnant with Katie, but even though I returned to my prepregnancy weight and my belly is flat, I still don't have the abs yet. They held in my belly last time until 25 weeks - it helped a lot to keep in shape during pregnancy! I swore I'd work out before ttc to get them back, but I've only just started to mildly exercise. I need to get on that!

I'd also like my daughter to be on more solids before ttcing, in case anything would happen to my milk.


----------



## Avalanche

Vonnie18 said:


> I have been thinking about using cloth nappies for my next one. How easy are they to use and can you recommend what ones or a website to go on to find out more info?
> 
> Thanks x

It's changed a lot since when I started using cloth three years ago. Back then tots bots were amazing. :lol: I wrote a couple of guides on BnB but they'll be outdated now. There wasn't even a natural parenting section back then on BnB, a few of us pestered for it. :haha:

I've not looked into it properly yet, but I've heard this site is helpful https://www.thenappylady.co.uk/articleGalleryAll.asp

I have always love my blueberries, but I don't have a lot to compare it to. LO still wore her blueberries before she potty trained and had been wearing them from 4 months. 

I plan to exclusively cloth with the next baby.


----------



## Avalanche

SugarBeth said:


> Welcome to the newcomers!
> 
> Personally I'm hoping to get my abs back. I had a great set before I got pregnant with Katie, but even though I returned to my prepregnancy weight and my belly is flat, I still don't have the abs yet. They held in my belly last time until 25 weeks - it helped a lot to keep in shape during pregnancy! I swore I'd work out before ttc to get them back, but I've only just started to mildly exercise. I need to get on that!
> 
> I'd also like my daughter to be on more solids before ttcing, in case anything would happen to my milk.

I'm exercising at the minute so I can keep exercising while I'm pregnant :) I didn't with my daughter as I felt so big and tired all the time. 

Have you thought about using kettle bells? I just started using them and can see a difference in my tummy already.


----------



## Avalanche

MindUtopia said:


> I know it's kinda a silly thing to worry about (because just being pregnant would be a blessing no matter when!), but is anyone worried about having a Christmas baby? The husband and I decided we wanted to start trying in April simply because it was a good time in my career (allowing me to keep my travel commitments through the summer with time for slowing up on work towards next winter - and also because it's when we'd be on holiday), but then I thought about it and if we got PG right away, the due date would be in early January, which could easily mean we'd have a birth around Christmas! Eek! I mean I'd be happy no matter what, especially because it would mean we were pregnant straight off, but I can't say having a baby at Christmas would be ideal (especially because I'm Jewish!). Also, it just seems so cold then and dark. I kinda always pictured having a spring/summer baby, but given our life circumstances, we just don't want to wait longer to start TTC. I know it very likely will take awhile anyway and we might not be pregnant the first month, but if it does happen, I kinda wonder if we wish we'd waited another month or so, just to be out of holiday season and closer to springtime. Does anyone else think/worry about this or is it just me?

Please don't worry about having a Christmas baby. It is SUCH an amazing time of year to have a baby. :cloud9: My daughter was born on the 23rd of December. 

When I was nearing the end of my pregnancy, Christmas lights were up there was snow on the ground, everyone was happy and looking forward to the holidays. We went to Christmas fayres, had carollers, and it's such a family orientated time of year.

Now, with a christmas birthday it means we're always around family. We celebrate her birthday and it's like three days of family celebration with her birthday, christmas eve and christmas day. 

I love having a Christmas baby, I wish I could do it all over again :)


----------



## iow_bird

We use a NZ brand of cloth nappies, they are awesome, but I wouldn't try to use them with a newborn unless I bought the teeny ones which I think might be a waste of money. They get through so many nappies when their teeny and cos I'll probably need another c-section and will be adjusting to having 2 LO's I think I'll pop new LO over into cloth at about 3 months.

Best advice would be to try a few brands and see which one fits your LO best. We had all our before LO was born and were lucky they fit beautifully! I also use disposables over night as when she goes to bed with a cloth bum she wakes up more.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I'm getting my nappies on Ebay


----------



## iow_bird

Some of the nappies we got were second hand, once I stripped them they worked fine :) the company I got mine from went out of business due to the Christchurch Earthquakes so I got loads of new ones really cheap as they sold off their stock.

How is everyone doing with the waiting? My Mum has just arrived for 8weeks, and we'll officially be TTC when she goes back which is very exciting! I'm fairly sure there won't be much going on in the bedroom while she's here! We move house next weekend, and should be nicely settled in by the time Mum goes back to the UK! 

One of my friends down on South Island (NZ) had her LO last week, he's 4days old and gorgeous, wish she lived closer so I could have some gorgeous newborn snuggles. But just the pictures are making me clucky enough so I guess no cuddles isn't such a bad thing!! 

Hope you ladies are all well, and "Hi" to all the new people! March is going to big a big month for us TTC!


----------



## Avalanche

I'm not doing so well with the waiting as OH is home this weekend. He works away from home and the last time I saw him was Christmas :haha: I really want to start taking prenatals and folic acid before TTC though to make sure I'm doing things right.

I'm very keen to try and TTC twins, so will be taking a few different things. I'll be getting OH to take multi vitamins and folic acid too.


----------



## SugarBeth

Part of me is doing just fine with the wait. That's the part that's remembering the six months of morning sickness. 

The other part...well, I already have planned how we'll be telling our friends and things I want to do with my daughter while pregnant. Lol


----------



## Vonnie18

Avalanche said:


> Vonnie18 said:
> 
> 
> I have been thinking about using cloth nappies for my next one. How easy are they to use and can you recommend what ones or a website to go on to find out more info?
> 
> Thanks x
> 
> It's changed a lot since when I started using cloth three years ago. Back then tots bots were amazing. :lol: I wrote a couple of guides on BnB but they'll be outdated now. There wasn't even a natural parenting section back then on BnB, a few of us pestered for it. :haha:
> 
> I've not looked into it properly yet, but I've heard this site is helpful https://www.thenappylady.co.uk/articleGalleryAll.asp
> 
> I have always love my blueberries, but I don't have a lot to compare it to. LO still wore her blueberries before she potty trained and had been wearing them from 4 months.
> 
> I plan to exclusively cloth with the next baby.Click to expand...

Thanks very much Nic, I'm off to check that site out :) x


----------



## Vonnie18

iow_bird said:


> We use a NZ brand of cloth nappies, they are awesome, but I wouldn't try to use them with a newborn unless I bought the teeny ones which I think might be a waste of money. They get through so many nappies when their teeny and cos I'll probably need another c-section and will be adjusting to having 2 LO's I think I'll pop new LO over into cloth at about 3 months.
> 
> Best advice would be to try a few brands and see which one fits your LO best. We had all our before LO was born and were lucky they fit beautifully! I also use disposables over night as when she goes to bed with a cloth bum she wakes up more.

Thanks very much for the advice :) x


----------



## mummy_em

I uses lots of different types I use itti bitti, tots bots, blueberry, bum genius and a few others I love them all I work for a company selling nappies and doing demonstrations. I am excited about ttc but also hoping it doesn't take nearly a year this time thinking of using opk as never have before just to give me an idea xx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I found some Nappies on Ebay with the insterts for 80USD


----------



## Chanchita91

Hi I'm Amber, 20 y/o and starting to TTC no.1 in April (same month I turn 21) :D


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Welcome Amber


----------



## B&LsMom

Hi Amber!! :wave:


----------



## SugarBeth

What are kettle bells?



Avalanche said:


> SugarBeth said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to the newcomers!
> 
> Personally I'm hoping to get my abs back. I had a great set before I got pregnant with Katie, but even though I returned to my prepregnancy weight and my belly is flat, I still don't have the abs yet. They held in my belly last time until 25 weeks - it helped a lot to keep in shape during pregnancy! I swore I'd work out before ttc to get them back, but I've only just started to mildly exercise. I need to get on that!
> 
> I'd also like my daughter to be on more solids before ttcing, in case anything would happen to my milk.
> 
> I'm exercising at the minute so I can keep exercising while I'm pregnant :) I didn't with my daughter as I felt so big and tired all the time.
> 
> Have you thought about using kettle bells? I just started using them and can see a difference in my tummy already.Click to expand...


----------



## Avalanche

Kettlebells are weights and you basically use them to exercise your entire body at once. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kettlebell

These videos are quite good.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=emdIuL7LVLE&feature=related

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ajh4QghF7ZM&feature=related


----------



## Avalanche

So I bought my prenatal vitamins and foci acid today :) Will start taking them from tomorrow.


----------



## iow_bird

I've started taking folic acid, but thats all I'll be taking! what will you be taking to help increase your chances of twins Avalanche? I love the idea of twins, but no so keen on a higher risk pregnancy! I took alsorts of prenatals last time and they made me so sick! I'll probably take a pregnancy multivitamin once I get preggy though.


----------



## Avalanche

I'll be taking an all-round prenatal vitamin for women TTC and folic acid atm. Also some vitamin B-12 as I'm a vegetarian and I drink green tea at the minute anyway and have done for awhile now so I'll keep having that. 

I'm not sure what else I'll take when TTC. I've been reading up on baby aspirin, soy, evening primrose oil, creams, lotions, potions etc. :lol: There's so much information out there I'm not sure what I'll try yet. I have a strong family history of twins though, so we'll see!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

OMG! that Kettlebell looks so fun


----------



## Avalanche

Hotpink_Mom said:


> OMG! that Kettlebell looks so fun

It is loads of fun! I'm addicted already! I feel like I've done more in 20mins than an hour of my usual workout.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Avalanche said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> OMG! that Kettlebell looks so fun
> 
> It is loads of fun! I'm addicted already! I feel like I've done more in 20mins than an hour of my usual workout.Click to expand...

Really? Wow, I got to get me one or do they come with different weights?


----------



## SugarBeth

Oh ok, I've seen those kettle bells before! 

I'm acting hoping for no twins. It's so special, but I don't think I'd be able to handle them and Katie and two dogs all by myself, plus I'm terrified of a Csection. I have identical twin nephews and they're really neat, but I'm glad they're my nephews! I'll take singletons, please. I guess this is a good attitude to have, since I only have one ovary now - my chances of ever having twins have been cut in half.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I wish I could carry twins but mine are in a better place, needless to say i wouldnt mind of having another set of twins though.


----------



## iow_bird

When do you all plan on TTC? We'll be the end of March :)
I can't wait to have another wee bubba, we're going to get one of those pretty bassinettes with a veil thingy for this bub as Tilly just had a wicker one that she wouldn't sleep in.
:)


----------



## SugarBeth

We're planning to start ttc the beginning of April. 

However, I've finally been talked into doing NTNP for now. Since I don't have my cycles, I'm sure this won't matter anyway. But DH has been talking about it a lot and I've put it off until today, when I went for my oncologist check up (I had ovarian cancer at 19). He cleared me for having more babies and said everything still looked good, so I'm excited and agreed to NTNP.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Starting in March for me


----------



## Avalanche

OH is home the end of March but we have friends visiting for three weeks so it won't be until the end of April :)


----------



## puppymom

I was hoping near the end of May, but now I'm thinking closer to August - I'm going to stick around in this group anyway, just in case!


----------



## B&LsMom

Not suppose to be until Mid-March but going with NTNP now : )


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I hate getting colds this sucks


----------



## MindUtopia

I should be taking my last pill on the 24th of March. My withdrawal bleed usually starts about 3 or 4 days later and lasts about 4 days. So pretty much after then we'll be trying (from roughly the 1st of April). It seemed really far away, but now it's just a month and a few weeks, which seems so crazy!


----------



## Vonnie18

My injection runs out on 21st March so although I am saying that we are TTC at the beginning of April, it all depends on when my periods return to normal :( x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Vonnie I sure hope AF comes back normal for you soon hun


----------



## schnoogles

I take my last pill on the 22nd February, so will be trying from the beginning of March, only a month to go!!!!! Soooooooo excited!!!!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I'm excided it will be the 1st of Feb tomorrow


----------



## B&LsMom

Yay February!!!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

2 nights in a row headache ummmmmm


----------



## SugarBeth

Yay for February! Almost out of winter now!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I can't wait any longer I mat talk DH in TTC sooner :haha:


----------



## iow_bird

Yay! it's so close to TTC time for us now!! I'm so excited about #2. We're NTNP at the moment, but need to make a lot more effort in the bedroom dept!! hehe!! Hubby will be pleased!


----------



## B&LsMom

I already warned my hubby to "get ready" lol


----------



## Avalanche

My hubby is on the multivitamins already :haha:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Already knows when we're starting


----------



## iow_bird

oooh it's got quiet on here :( 
we've spent the weekend moving house and now own our own home! Yay! We'll be TTC so soon now!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

ONE AF to go for me


----------



## SugarBeth

Feeling very moody and down today. Just can't shake the grumpiness, no matter what I try. Is it too much to hope that maybe its my cycles returning? I'm getting a bit worried that they won't come back before my ttc date. Only two more chances!


----------



## B&LsMom

Hotpink_Mom--one more for me too!!


----------



## Avalanche

Hey ladies. Sorry I've been a bit quiet. AF is late and I'm just devastated that my cycles are getting screwed up right before we TTC. :cry: OH and I have been getting so excited and I'm feeling a bit gutted so haven't been posting in WTT much.


----------



## iow_bird

Hey,
Avalanche: Any chance you could be UTD?? Don't worry too much about your cycles being messed up, might just be a blip especially if you've been feeling stressed or run down. xx
Sugarbeth: Hope it's your cycle coming back, that would be awesome. I get quite a big drop in my supply when AF is due so always know when it's on it's way!!

We'll be trying after this AF, but not too hard as my Mum is still here for another 6.5 weeks and LO is in our room so not much going on in the bedroom except sleeping at the moment!

Can't wait to get that BFP, it's going to be so exciting!


----------



## Avalanche

Thanks hun :hugs: We DTD 5 days before AF was due and used protection so very doubtful. I posted in TWW and the ladies there felt the same. It's frustrating to be so close to TTC now I think, I just want everything to go well.

Edit: spotting now, feeling so pissed off that my body has decided to screw up right before TTC and knock my cycles early a full week out. :( I've been off BC for years and cycles have always been regular. Argh.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Blakesmom I just hope yesterdays test was just I was Seeing things.. :haha: if not I'll be having an Oct baby


----------



## Avalanche

Ooo have you posted up a pic of your test? I love looking at tests :haha:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

This was 6dpo yesterday at 4pm

https://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a430/Motherx1x2nheaven/20120206170624.jpg
https://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a430/Motherx1x2nheaven/20120206170729.jpg
https://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a430/Motherx1x2nheaven/20120206170746.jpg


----------



## Avalanche

I think I see a line the first two! 

I might have line eye though from looking at my own tests today. :haha:

Good luck!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Thanks hun line eyes don't we all have them anyways? :haha:


----------



## cathbetty

iow_bird said:


> oooh it's got quiet on here :(
> we've spent the weekend moving house and now own our own home! Yay! We'll be TTC so soon now!

Hey! (waves) how did your house move go? Have fun with the unpacking and making the place your own. Not long til you TTC now. 
Me too. I am working crazy hours at the moment, 10 hour days, I'm actually looking forward to being pregnant (fingers crossed) and going on mat leave because it will be a rest from work. I know having a bub is hard work in it's own right but I'm sure I'll love it more than work- work :thumbup:


----------



## B&LsMom

Hotpink_Mom are you going to keep testing??? An Oct babe would be awesome you early bird ; )


----------



## iow_bird

cathbetty: I loved Maternity leave!!!!! It's so different to work work! Having a wee person to care for 24/7 is completely all encompassing and time consuming, but you're getting to know this tiny wee person and your heart is in it, in a way work work never could compete with! I do enjoy my job, but I'd take staying at home with my bub any day!

Not long till we'll be seeing our BFP's appearing, maybe in a few days if Hotpinks gets a fatter line!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Well Blakesmom DH forgot to put on his raincoat two days before O so yeah I think it was just an evpo.. Today CD39-8dpo BFN


----------



## B&LsMom

2 days before Ov should be about perfect for gender swaying for a girl tho right--are you trying special positions also??


----------



## cathbetty

SugarBeth said:


> Feeling very moody and down today. Just can't shake the grumpiness, no matter what I try. Is it too much to hope that maybe its my cycles returning? I'm getting a bit worried that they won't come back before my ttc date. Only two more chances!

Hey :flower: how are you feeling now? I have also been a bit moody and down, think it is because I am working such long hours and it is getting me down. I can't wait to start TTC, 2 more AFs to go, (one is due tomorrow, the next early march so I can't really start trying before then!) I'm sure time will fly by though.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

blakesmom said:


> 2 days before Ov should be about perfect for gender swaying for a girl tho right--are you trying special positions also??

:blush: we try anyway possible :blush:


----------



## SugarBeth

cathbetty said:


> SugarBeth said:
> 
> 
> Feeling very moody and down today. Just can't shake the grumpiness, no matter what I try. Is it too much to hope that maybe its my cycles returning? I'm getting a bit worried that they won't come back before my ttc date. Only two more chances!
> 
> Hey :flower: how are you feeling now? I have also been a bit moody and down, think it is because I am working such long hours and it is getting me down. I can't wait to start TTC, 2 more AFs to go, (one is due tomorrow, the next early march so I can't really start trying before then!) I'm sure time will fly by though.Click to expand...

Thanks, I'm getting better now! Had a few days of random crying. I even got really nauseous around food for 2 days so even though I was 99% sure I wasn't pregnant, I wasted my last pregnancy test to confirm it (I had been even more sure I wasn't pregnant when I had lesser symptoms and it turned out that I was with my daughter.) thankfully my mood has been lifted at least in the last day or two and fingers crossed, maybe my hormones are chaotic because my cycles are returning. 

I hope you feel better! I'm sure the next month will go fast!


----------



## iow_bird

Woohoo! I think AF is on it's way! We'll be on to cycle one of TTC!!! Yayayay!!!! Not that I'm expecting much with Mum here, but still! Yay!


----------



## OliviaRae

:wohoo: Can you all believe we will be TTC in April??! That's really soon! Yay!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I know right YAY


----------



## Vonnie18

Can't wait.......good luck girls! I can't wait, fingers x'd my injection doesn't take too long to get out my system though x


----------



## MindUtopia

How is everyone feeling now that the time is getting much closer? Anyone getting ready to have the 'okay, so we really are trying next month, right?' talk with their partners?

I still feel back and forth about it some days. Long story, but I've been having bad digestion/acid reflux/GORD/GERD issues for the past few months. Because this is supposed to be something that you get when you are pregnant, I'm a little nervous about trying in case that makes it a million times worse. I'm already pretty miserable some days and I'm not even pregnant yet! My GP doesn't seem to think it should be something that I worry to much about, but still for sanity's sake, I am a bit worried. Plus the usual 'should be wait til September?' conversation with myself keeps playing through my head some days too. I guess we all do this, especially as it gets closer and closer. How is everyone else feeling?

Also, anyone planning on having a follow-up conversation about TTC with their partners now that it's so close? My husband and I have sorta always planned that April would be a good time to start and we had several talks about it in the fall and over Christmas time, but now that it's like, well, a month or so away, I feel like I need to bring it up and just confirm that he's fine with me stopping the pill in March. I'm really thinking (especially with some of the stomach issues I've been having) that we won't be too intensely 'trying' at least for the first 6 months or so. I only ever planned on charting CM anyway, but even still, I think I'd like to be as relaxed as possible and just see what happens with no expectations. I'm hoping if we actually talk through the details of this, it will seem less scary to him that the time has come (okay, it's probably not scary to him at all, knowing the kind of laid back guy he is, but it is still scary to me because I'm the neurotic planner in the relationship! :haha:). Anyone else planning to have this kinda chat with the OH soon?


----------



## Vonnie18

Hey hun,

I totally inderstand where you are coming from. I read on another post (think it was you anyway) that you are going to see if you have a hiatus hernia? I may also have one, I had my gallbladder out a few years ago and a short while after that I kept getting pains just under my ribcage and doctor suspected a hernia, I felt it pop back in once! Anyway, went for scan and they couldn't see anything. That was a year ago and still get pains occasionally and also acid reflux/heartburn, but I know they don't really operate unless it is major so I am a bit worried about what may happen once I get pregnant. 

Anyway, my rambling over. 

I don't plan on having the conversation with DH, he knows I am def not getting depo again in March and that we will effectively be trying from then :) 
Like you I plan to to be as relaxed as possible but we'll see how long it takes, I might start getting into the charting etc lol x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

OMG, I got one more month to go from today. I can't believe this is going to happen already so excited to get really started besides NTNP


----------



## OliviaRae

MindUtopia, sorry you have been feeling sucky :nope: I hope you feel better soon. 

I have been feeling ok actually. I have Lupus, so pregnancy is a little risky, but can be done with no complications at all (fingers x'd!) I've been put on pregnancy-safe medicine and have been taking pre-natal vitamins, folic acid, etc etc etc! I'm ready....I think...I hope :haha:

Our situation is so weird I don't know if I'm going to bring it up again. My DH is so sensitive and fragile to the whole situation, it's like walking on eggshells :wacko: haha I already got the answer I wanted, so no turning back for me! I had my IUD taken out because I was getting really bad UTI's and when I told DH he was like "Ok, go ahead" and that was a shock haha. I was curious as to what we would do when he came home then, and so I flat out asked him if we'd be using protection and he said no!! I was like "what does that mean?" and he said "What usually happens when you don't use protection?" lol :blush:

sorry for the ramble! ......58 more days :yipee:


----------



## iow_bird

woohoo! Day 2 of our first cycle TTC! When do we move to TTC, or can we stay here??

Hehe! Me and Hubby chat about it a lot, he's happy to be Trying the same as I am. If he wasn't we'd be waiting a bit until he was.

xx


----------



## SugarBeth

DH and I talk about getting pregnant almost daily, so no need for reminders here. He's more into it than me, I'm eager for pregnancy but always hesitant when remembering how harsh it is. 

I've been having absolutely killer cramps today. They feel like menstral cramps but I've been tricked once before. Hoping that if it doesn't bring my period, it's at least trying to start my cycles again.


----------



## iow_bird

Ooh! I need to change my ticker! hehe! Update to TTC (I know we've snuck in a bit early)!!


----------



## iow_bird

hey SugarBeth! I have hideous cramps today! if it is AF coming back then we'll be cycling together :) fingers crossed for you


----------



## SugarBeth

That would be neat to be cycle buddies! I do hope the gears start turning again do I can prepare for ttc properly!


----------



## Avalanche

I'm having to put a hold on TTC for now. Although I will hopefully still be able to TTC maybe in April or May. 

I have a CT scan booked for the 1st of March and my doctor has told me not to TTC until they know the results from that. Ho hum.


----------



## iow_bird

oh no! Hope everything is ok Avalanche :( definately don't want to be TTC if you have a CT coming up. You don't want a big radiation exposure when you're in those very early stages of pregnancy. x x x


----------



## SugarBeth

Is everything alright, Avalanche?

I nearly had to wait for a ct scan as well. Luckily they decided to skip me getting one this year so I could go ahead. Otherwise I may of had to wait until June to start ttc.


----------



## Avalanche

Just been unwell since late last year and it's getting on top of me a bit. I'm fine day to day, just not 100% right. I'm not keeled over or anything. :lol: I thought the doctor would say it was a cyst or something but I'll just have to wait and see what happens. Had bloods done as well so need to wait for those. 

What was yours for SugarBeth, if you don't mind me asking?

Just felt a bit gutted when he said no TTC until he gives the all-clear, but that's a given really.

Hubby is due home any day now too. Grrr.


----------



## SugarBeth

Hope everything turns out well for you!

Mine was a yearly scan because I had ovarian cancer when I was 19, so they like to check and make sure everything still looks normal. But they've now decided that they don't want to keep subjecting me to that much radiation, so I'm just getting bloodwork and ultrasounds done annually now.


----------



## Avalanche

Thanks and I'm so sorry you had to go through that. :hugs: Good news now though that they can keep an eye on everything being ok without being too invasive.


----------



## mummy_em

Hello ladies have been missing for a while just got back from the most amazing holiday to st lucia for my mums wedding was lovely well I have come off my pill now I'm excited and nervous at the same time lol


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Mummy em we missed you welcome back


----------



## B&LsMom

Welcome back!!---My AF is due next week and then the craziness begins (ok well that will be about 3 weeks away, but still it's getting close!!)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I know blakesmom so crazy we are finally getting so close


----------



## B&LsMom

I think we will be doing SMEP--anyone else have any strategies planned out??


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I think we are just going with the flow for the first two months i think


----------



## SugarBeth

We didn't really have a method last time. I charted and I knew my body well enough to know when I was about to ovulate and when I did so we just went with that. I just need to remember to relax - the first month I stopped stressing over getting pregnant was the month that brought the BFP! 

I think it'll be easier on me this time because last time I feared I couldn't get pregnant. This time, no matter what, I have my precious daughter and the longer it takes me to get pregnant, the more one on one time we have together (hopefully I can keep this calm perspective!)


----------



## MollyWeasley

blakesmom said:


> I think we will be doing SMEP--anyone else have any strategies planned out??

What is SMEP? I think that's a new acronym for me.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Sperm meets Egg Plan


----------



## MollyWeasley

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Sperm meets Egg Plan

 :haha:

So basically just some good old fashioned sexing? No charting, opks, etc.?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

That is what we are think about doing go with the flow


----------



## MollyWeasley

I'm hoping to be as relaxed as possible about it too... but I'm definitely doubting my ability to do so.


----------



## B&LsMom

MollyWeasley said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> Sperm meets Egg Plan
> 
> :haha:
> 
> So basically just some good old fashioned sexing? No charting, opks, etc.?Click to expand...

You do use OPK's. Pretty much the quick explanation of SMEP is starting CD8 :sex: every other day until you get a positive OPK, then increase to everyday for 3 days, skip a day and then 1 more day just to be sure. Seems easy enough!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

blakesmom said:


> MollyWeasley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> Sperm meets Egg Plan
> 
> :haha:
> 
> So basically just some good old fashioned sexing? No charting, opks, etc.?Click to expand...
> 
> You do use OPK's. Pretty much the quick explanation of SMEP is starting CD8 :sex: every other day until you get a positive OPK, then increase to everyday for 3 days, skip a day and then 1 more day just to be sure. Seems easy enough!!Click to expand...

:rofl::saywhat::rofl:


----------



## Tishybabe

Yay ladies! I'm so happy to have found you! I'm in the same boat....I think March will feel like an eternity!! 

What are some ways that I can take my mind off of this before I go crazy?? Or should I be doing something to prepare?

I'm already charting and eating better, and taking Folic Acid......so what is next?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Bake or do some craft That how i do it


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hi ladies! I haven't posted on here in a while. I just wanted to say hi and to tell everybody that, I will be having an HSG done on Saturday the 25th ab=nd after that, I will be having my tubal reversal the following week!! Yayyy!!! If all goes as plan we will officially start TTC the second week of April! 

The time is getting so close!! OH is getting more noticably interested in babies and talking more about it now! I think it is really starting to seem real for him now, I know it is for me!!

I will spend the month of March recuperating so, I am kind of worried about being stir crazy! 

HAve a good weekend everybody!!!


----------



## B&LsMom

Well you have a good support on here while recovering. GL on the HSG--let us know how it goes!!


----------



## iow_bird

We had a wonderful photoshoot today, family pics and LO pics :) It was kinda exciting knowing the next photos we get done will be bump pics! Already told the photographer we'll be requiring her services again hopefully before the end of the year :)


----------



## B&LsMom

I LOVE pictures!! You'll have to share a few when you get them!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Oh yes, Bird do shear photos love seeing family pics


----------



## mummy_em

Ah I love having photos done of the kids haven't had any done of them all together xx


----------



## iow_bird

heres a sneak peak the photograper sent me yesterday. copyright: lisarobertsonphotography.co.nz
 



Attached Files:







Spanner and the Pea.jpg
File size: 39.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Awe that is so darn cute.


----------



## B&LsMom

iow_bird: OH MY GOODNESS!!! SO cute. Is it summer there?? Its very much winter here--I'm jealous!!


----------



## Vonnie18

Iow....that is such a cute pic :) x


----------



## iow_bird

hehe! Thanks ladies!!! I got a sneak peak at a few more today!
 



Attached Files:







Tilly Pea and me.jpg
File size: 44.4 KB
Views: 9









Tilly Pea.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## iow_bird

Yep it's summer here, 26C today!! :) I love NZ!!!


----------



## MindUtopia

Vonnie18 said:


> Hey hun,
> 
> I totally inderstand where you are coming from. I read on another post (think it was you anyway) that you are going to see if you have a hiatus hernia? I may also have one, I had my gallbladder out a few years ago and a short while after that I kept getting pains just under my ribcage and doctor suspected a hernia, I felt it pop back in once! Anyway, went for scan and they couldn't see anything. That was a year ago and still get pains occasionally and also acid reflux/heartburn, but I know they don't really operate unless it is major so I am a bit worried about what may happen once I get pregnant.
> 
> Anyway, my rambling over.
> 
> I don't plan on having the conversation with DH, he knows I am def not getting depo again in March and that we will effectively be trying from then :)
> Like you I plan to to be as relaxed as possible but we'll see how long it takes, I might start getting into the charting etc lol x

Vonnie, yep, that sounds a lot like what I've been having! I guess it's reassuring to know someone else has experienced something similar and it turned out okay (even if still annoying). I had a bad bout of pneumonia last year and ended up in hospital for several days (that's another long story), but ever since I've always had weird pains at the bottom center/right of my rib cage. Then it started with acid reflux and pain when I ate or drank certain things in November. I know now that hard coughing can lead to a hernia, and heck, I was coughing really badly for about 4 months, so that wouldn't seem too unlikely. It's not debilitating, it's just really uncomfortable some days and annoying. And I think whenever something doesn't feel right, you always worry that it's something more serious than it likely is. Regardless, even if it is a hernia, unless it's super serious and doesn't respond to treatment for years, there isn't much that they do for it. So I know it's fine and it shouldn't impact us TTC. But I'm neurotic and always stress about these things!


----------



## MindUtopia

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Sperm meets Egg Plan

Haha, I love this! Yeah, I think that will pretty much be our plan too. There would be some benefits to not being pregnant until September (mainly that I can get through my current work project and summer work travel without throwing up all over whoever is 'lucky' enough to sit next to me on the plane). But we always said we would start in April, so I don't want to go back on that now. I think your baby comes when it's meant to, so I kinda just don't want to step in the way of fate. And really, if it took us longer than maybe December of this year, it would start getting more complicated as far as when I can reasonably take time off or slow up my schedule, but at the same time, I want us to be really relaxed and stress-free about it. So starting soon means we buy ourselves more time to be relaxed. If it doesn't happen by October, I think we'll start being more deliberate about everything, but for now, I think taking things slow and seeing what happens is the best plan for us! (Though, that said, I suck at being relaxed and stress-free about any aspect of life!).


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Iow your little girl is adorable


----------



## SugarBeth

Adorable pictures, Iow!

I was wondering if, since we have such a small little community, we'd want to get to know each other better? Such as share first names and some facts about ourselves and how we got to our ttc journey? I'd like to know everyone better!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Beth :hi:

I'm Jennifer 
Dh is Steven he has 3 wonderful kids my step children
Aiden is our DH and I son


----------



## MindUtopia

Great idea, Beth. 

I'm Karen. I'm 31 and DH is 25 (but still more mature than I am!). We've been together for 3.5 years (living in 3 different countries together and also apart during that time) and now married for just over 5 months. We always knew we wanted to have children soon after we got married and settled in (the time is just right in our lives, but also I'm not getting any younger). Now we're also finally permanently in one place again. We also both lost a parent when we were younger, so starting a family of our own has always had an extra special meaning to us I think. I finish my last pill packet on the 24th of March. I can't believe it's so soon now!


----------



## B&LsMom

I'm Tina--DH is Ryan
Blake turned 3 in Dec
I had a miscarriage that ended in a D&C in September and my Dr. recommended a 1 year wait, but due to my concern of waiting that long, shortend the wait time to 6 months, which will be here on March 21st, should be ovulating the week before so that will be great timing--Wish baby wouldn't be due so close to the Holidays, etc again like Blake's, but We're done waiting and want #2 ASAP!!!


----------



## mummy_em

Low your pictures are beautiful x

I'm Emma I'm 25 and hubby is Marc 29 we have been together for 9 years and married for 4 and a half years we have 4 children 2 boys and 2 girls xx


----------



## Vonnie18

I'm Yvonne 31 (for another wee while anyway lol) DH is 33 and we have been together for almost 16 years. Will be our 9 year wedding anniversary in July.

We have 2 boys, Kerr will be 7 in a few weeks and Dillon is 9 in September. I have been wantin to try for 3rd for a while but hubby has only just come round to the idea so as of 21st March when my injection runs out I will be off bc for the first time in years!

Great getting to know everyone's names :) x


----------



## SugarBeth

Glad to get to know everyone better! 

My name is Jill (my screen name comes from a character in one of my mother's and my favorite books - ironically, it'll be the nickname of my next daughter as well!). I've been married for almost two years now (my anniversary is in two weeks, on March 6th!) I'm 23, Dh is 27. I love baking, I'm hoping to open a bakery down the road, currently I'm putting away money for it and learning as I'm still very much an amateur. 

We have an almost 8 month old daughter named Katie Belle. Because I'm breastfeeding her, my cycles still have not begun. We also have two dogs, a Bernese Mountain dog named Sophie and a Cairn Terrier named Bandit, who were born two weeks apart from each other so they're very well matched in age and personality, despite their big difference in size!

Here is my daughter, taken on Valentine's Day:
https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/407098_303491283033932_209196525796742_727772_1337536072_n.jpg


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Adorable Jill nice to meet you 

and you all the others as well.


----------



## Seb8

Can i join you guys?? Im going to be ttc May after i get married in Las Vegas in April. Im 27, OH is also 27 and we have a 14 month old called Leo. I really cant wait to start trying.


----------



## Avalanche

I'm Nic, married to my OH for 5 years in April and been together for 7 years. We have one daughter, Niamh who was three in December. I'm a SAHM atm. We moved from the UK to Las Vegas in November with OHs job. He's a pilot for the RAF and back home I'm a Royal Engineer with the Territorial Army.

I'm currently having some health concerns and our daughter has markers for Cystic Fibrosis making her a carrier which means OH and I have to undergo genetic tests before we TTC and I have to get my health issues sorted. We're hoping to TTC asap though.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

:hi: welcome Seb8


----------



## iow_bird

:) Great Idea!!!

I'm Katie I'm 30 and live in Auckland NZ. We moved here from the UK 3.5 yrs ago (1 month after we go married) with 2 suitcases, a job each and $2k in the bank, we just bought our first house and have a lot more stuff than when we arrived here!!

I married my lovely husband Ben on 08/08/08 :) <- so he could remember the date of our anniversary! He's my rock! And we have our wee girl Matilda, Tilly for short, aka The Pea, who's nearly 16months, and a springer spaniel called Spanner, who more than lives up to his name!

We're kinda TTC this month, but have had a few "bedroom" issues and am still breast feeding, so not expecting anything exciting to happen soon!
Nice to meet you all!!


----------



## iow_bird

oooh and I got the rest of my photos today! I am so pleased with them!!!! hehe! Next lot I'll hopefully have a bumb on the go!


----------



## MindUtopia

iow_bird said:


> :) Great Idea!!!
> 
> I'm Katie I'm 30 and live in Auckland NZ. We moved here from the UK 3.5 yrs ago (1 month after we go married) with 2 suitcases, a job each and $2k in the bank, we just bought our first house and have a lot more stuff than when we arrived here!!
> 
> I married my lovely husband Ben on 08/08/08 :) <- so he could remember the date of our anniversary! He's my rock! And we have our wee girl Matilda, Tilly for short, aka The Pea, who's nearly 16months, and a springer spaniel called Spanner, who more than lives up to his name!
> 
> We're kinda TTC this month, but have had a few "bedroom" issues and am still breast feeding, so not expecting anything exciting to happen soon!
> Nice to meet you all!!

Katie, your daughter is gorgeous! I love the pics!

Just curious, how are you planning to handle breastfeeding once you are TTC? I know once you space out the frequency of feedings a bit more, you are more likely to conceive, but just curious what your plan is. I don't think we'll be wanting to have another within 2 years of the first since we want to space it out a bit more, but I would like to breastfeed for 2 years, so I do always wonder how I would manage that if we did change our minds about having another sooner.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I thought this week would be wonderful but my son is now in Per-K and me 

Mommy is lonely without him home for half the day


----------



## MindUtopia

I finally got a bit of good TTC news today! I've had abnormal cervical smears the past few years and had to have a biopsy last year for what they thought could have been cancer (thankfully, it wasn't). It's been one of the last things in the back of my mind about TTC, because if I had another abnormal one and my GP insisted I have another biopsy, we'd have to put our baby plans on hold for awhile. But just got my results back from my last smear and they were normal! These are probably the first normal results I've had in close to 5 years, so whatever it was must have finally fixed itself or the biopsy got it all. So no more smears for me for awhile and we are all good for moving ahead with TTC at the end of next month. Yay! I feel soooooo relieved now!


----------



## NurseSooz

May seems like so far awaaaaaay =( time's going so slowly!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

NurseSooz said:


> May seems like so far awaaaaaay =( time's going so slowly!

It will be here in no time.


----------



## SugarBeth

I know you didn't address this to me but I'll also be doing the same thing (so I'm interested in Katie's ideas as well!) as for me, dd is almost 8mo and almost exclusively breastfeeding, outside of the few spoonfuls of food she'll eat for me. I'm planning on nursing her through pregnancy and encouraging her to eat more solids. Fingers crossed that she's able to wean before the next baby is here! My mother tandem nursed, I'm trying to avoid that.



MindUtopia said:


> iow_bird said:
> 
> 
> :) Great Idea!!!
> 
> I'm Katie I'm 30 and live in Auckland NZ. We moved here from the UK 3.5 yrs ago (1 month after we go married) with 2 suitcases, a job each and $2k in the bank, we just bought our first house and have a lot more stuff than when we arrived here!!
> 
> I married my lovely husband Ben on 08/08/08 :) <- so he could remember the date of our anniversary! He's my rock! And we have our wee girl Matilda, Tilly for short, aka The Pea, who's nearly 16months, and a springer spaniel called Spanner, who more than lives up to his name!
> 
> We're kinda TTC this month, but have had a few "bedroom" issues and am still breast feeding, so not expecting anything exciting to happen soon!
> Nice to meet you all!!
> 
> Katie, your daughter is gorgeous! I love the pics!
> 
> Just curious, how are you planning to handle breastfeeding once you are TTC? I know once you space out the frequency of feedings a bit more, you are more likely to conceive, but just curious what your plan is. I don't think we'll be wanting to have another within 2 years of the first since we want to space it out a bit more, but I would like to breastfeed for 2 years, so I do always wonder how I would manage that if we did change our minds about having another sooner.Click to expand...


----------



## Vonnie18

MindUtopia said:


> I finally got a bit of good TTC news today! I've had abnormal cervical smears the past few years and had to have a biopsy last year for what they thought could have been cancer (thankfully, it wasn't). It's been one of the last things in the back of my mind about TTC, because if I had another abnormal one and my GP insisted I have another biopsy, we'd have to put our baby plans on hold for awhile. But just got my results back from my last smear and they were normal! These are probably the first normal results I've had in close to 5 years, so whatever it was must have finally fixed itself or the biopsy got it all. So no more smears for me for awhile and we are all good for moving ahead with TTC at the end of next month. Yay! I feel soooooo relieved now!

Great news, must be a huge weight off your shoulders! :thumbup:

I am now counting down in weeks rather than months woo hoo...not quite on to days yet lol x


----------



## iow_bird

MindUtopia said:


> iow_bird said:
> 
> 
> :) Great Idea!!!
> 
> I'm Katie I'm 30 and live in Auckland NZ. We moved here from the UK 3.5 yrs ago (1 month after we go married) with 2 suitcases, a job each and $2k in the bank, we just bought our first house and have a lot more stuff than when we arrived here!!
> 
> I married my lovely husband Ben on 08/08/08 :) <- so he could remember the date of our anniversary! He's my rock! And we have our wee girl Matilda, Tilly for short, aka The Pea, who's nearly 16months, and a springer spaniel called Spanner, who more than lives up to his name!
> 
> We're kinda TTC this month, but have had a few "bedroom" issues and am still breast feeding, so not expecting anything exciting to happen soon!
> Nice to meet you all!!
> 
> Katie, your daughter is gorgeous! I love the pics!
> 
> Just curious, how are you planning to handle breastfeeding once you are TTC? I know once you space out the frequency of feedings a bit more, you are more likely to conceive, but just curious what your plan is. I don't think we'll be wanting to have another within 2 years of the first since we want to space it out a bit more, but I would like to breastfeed for 2 years, so I do always wonder how I would manage that if we did change our minds about having another sooner.Click to expand...

Hey :)

I'm feeding in the morning, before bed and once or twice (sometimes more) overnight, so not full on breastfeeding like you do when their younger. She has cows milk at lunchtime in a bottle (was expressed milk up until one year as she is in daycare). 

My cycles are pretty regular and normal, so I'm just going to see what happens really. I don't feel comfortable doing anything to change our breastfeeding, I want to keep on feeding until Tilly self weans and if that means we have to wait longer for baby #2 then thats fine :thumbup: If I can I'd like to carry on feeding up til the age of 2 at least, so am kinda planning to keep on feeding through pregnancy and then tandem feed if I have to. I'm quite a big fan of breast feeding :kiss: I think it's awesome!! hehe! So if I get preggy and my supply drops I'll be eating lots of oats etc to keep it going.


----------



## iow_bird

SugarBeth said:


> I know you didn't address this to me but I'll also be doing the same thing (so I'm interested in Katie's ideas as well!) as for me, dd is almost 8mo and almost exclusively breastfeeding, outside of the few spoonfuls of food she'll eat for me. I'm planning on nursing her through pregnancy and encouraging her to eat more solids. Fingers crossed that she's able to wean before the next baby is here! My mother tandem nursed, I'm trying to avoid that.
> 
> Yeah, I'm not keen on the idea of tandem feeding, but if thats what we end up doing it'll be fine! I figure breastfeeding is for such a short time when you think about it, I'll do everything I can to allow Tilly to wean when she's ready, and do the same with #2!
> 
> Tilly wasn't massively keen on solids at that age either, do you give her finger foods? I used to give Tilly alsorts of finger foods at that age and just let her play. A decoy spoon is also an awesome idea!! And a sippy cup? She'll get there!! They change so much in 9months!! She'll pretty definately be eating a lot more solids by the time new LO arrives even if you get UTD straight away! My wee monster is 16months soon!! Scary!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hi, I am Stephanie, 33 and OH is Miguel, 25. We have been together for 5 years and married for 1 year 3 months. We have 2 children from my previous marraige, a daughter, 10 and a son, 8. I am from Georgia and Miguel is from Mexico, we moved to Monterrey, Mexico a year ago on March 13. I am an EFOL teacher, I teach only adults at this moment but, want to get into teaching children, they are so much easier and a lot funner! Miguel is self employeed, he does painting and remodeling.
I will be having a tubal reversal in a little over a week, I will have an exact date after I have the results to my HSG I am having done on Saturday.

I have some great news!! On Monday, I had a hormonal profile done and OH had a sperm analysis, both came back 100% normal!! My dr said that my estrogen level was a little hign by about 2 points but, that it was ok. 

We will start TTC with Clomid in April, my Dr said that a month is all we need to wait for me to heal and she wants us to get started as soon as possible because, after a year of TTC after a TR chances of conception drop. So, as of April, :sex: :sex: :sex:!!!!!


----------



## SugarBeth

iow_bird said:


> SugarBeth said:
> 
> 
> I know you didn't address this to me but I'll also be doing the same thing (so I'm interested in Katie's ideas as well!) as for me, dd is almost 8mo and almost exclusively breastfeeding, outside of the few spoonfuls of food she'll eat for me. I'm planning on nursing her through pregnancy and encouraging her to eat more solids. Fingers crossed that she's able to wean before the next baby is here! My mother tandem nursed, I'm trying to avoid that.
> 
> Yeah, I'm not keen on the idea of tandem feeding, but if thats what we end up doing it'll be fine! I figure breastfeeding is for such a short time when you think about it, I'll do everything I can to allow Tilly to wean when she's ready, and do the same with #2!
> 
> Tilly wasn't massively keen on solids at that age either, do you give her finger foods? I used to give Tilly alsorts of finger foods at that age and just let her play. A decoy spoon is also an awesome idea!! And a sippy cup? She'll get there!! They change so much in 9months!! She'll pretty definately be eating a lot more solids by the time new LO arrives even if you get UTD straight away! My wee monster is 16months soon!! Scary!
> 
> She thinks finger foods are her way of feeding the dogs- she likes to play but doesn't want to eat them. I give her decoy spoons, she loves those to play with but still isn't fond of the food spoon. She just agreed to drink breastmilk out of a nipple sippy cup. Before then she wanted to chew it and cried if any liquid came out! I'm not rushing her, if she's not into it then she's just not. I definitely don't want to rush her just to prepare for another baby, that seems unfair. Tandem nursing isn't the worst thing, if she's mostly on solids by then but still needs some nursing time, I'll allow it. Babyhood does slip away too quickly!Click to expand...


----------



## B&LsMom

AF arrived today--------Let the TTC officially beginning in just a few short weeks for me!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

You ladies may want to stalk my thread in my siggy about Cassava


----------



## iow_bird

yay Blakes Mum!! Are you TTc this cycle?? Good luck! My Af is just finishing so we'll be trying very very soon... hehe hubby won't know whats hit him over the weekend!

Sugarbeth: Yep my wee monkey enjoys feeding our dog over the side of her high chair too!! Hehe, norty babies!!

Af is finally going away, will be the last time for a while I'll be happy to see her arrive!! :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Good luck blakesmom


----------



## Vonnie18

GalvanBaby said:


> Hi, I am Stephanie, 33 and OH is Miguel, 25. We have been together for 5 years and married for 1 year 3 months. We have 2 children from my previous marraige, a daughter, 10 and a son, 8. I am from Georgia and Miguel is from Mexico, we moved to Monterrey, Mexico a year ago on March 13. I am an EFOL teacher, I teach only adults at this moment but, want to get into teaching children, they are so much easier and a lot funner! Miguel is self employeed, he does painting and remodeling.
> I will be having a tubal reversal in a little over a week, I will have an exact date after I have the results to my HSG I am having done on Saturday.
> 
> I have some great news!! On Monday, I had a hormonal profile done and OH had a sperm analysis, both came back 100% normal!! My dr said that my estrogen level was a little hign by about 2 points but, that it was ok.
> 
> We will start TTC with Clomid in April, my Dr said that a month is all we need to wait for me to heal and she wants us to get started as soon as possible because, after a year of TTC after a TR chances of conception drop. So, as of April, :sex: :sex: :sex:!!!!!

Welcome and good luck once the time comes :) x


----------



## Vonnie18

blakesmom said:


> AF arrived today--------Let the TTC officially beginning in just a few short weeks for me!!

Woohoo...good luck x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Can't believe I have 3 week to go


----------



## Vonnie18

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Can't believe I have 3 week to go

I know, it's exciting isn't it?

Just under 4 weeks for me...well 27 days to be exact :) x:happydance:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Vonnie18 said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> Can't believe I have 3 week to go
> 
> I know, it's exciting isn't it?
> 
> Just under 4 weeks for me...well 27 days to be exact :) x:happydance:Click to expand...

Maybe we will bump buddies soon then. I can't wait any longer.


----------



## Vonnie18

Fingers x'd hun, that would be good :) x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Yes it would be. I can't wait to start, We are on a break from NTNP this cycle.


----------



## B&LsMom

iow_bird said:


> yay Blakes Mum!! Are you TTc this cycle?? Good luck! My Af is just finishing so we'll be trying very very soon... hehe hubby won't know whats hit him over the weekend!
> 
> Sugarbeth: Yep my wee monkey enjoys feeding our dog over the side of her high chair too!! Hehe, norty babies!!
> 
> Af is finally going away, will be the last time for a while I'll be happy to see her arrive!! :)

YES!!! I can't believe the time is here--when did this thread start--Nov or Dec?? And now the time is here!! OPK's are ready probably going to start those around March 6th!!


----------



## iow_bird

I'm not really going to use OPK's or anything like that, I kinda know when I ov as I get in the mood! hehe! Don't want to get stressed about TTc this time round, last time it took over my life completely and it took a year, I must have spent hundreds on pregnancy tests! This time I'm just going to let nature take it's course and see when my next BFP turns up :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I already been using Opk's since January. These are my Feb Opk's this cycle

Cd11 +opk and today cd12 I ovulated. :happydance:
https://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a430/Motherx1x2nheaven/20120223161651.jpg


----------



## B&LsMom

Beautiful positive on CD11!!

iow_bird I'm not very good at reading my body lol. It took 8 months to conceive Blake and I never used OPKs and waiting until 1 week past AF being due to take a pregnancy test (only the 2nd I had ever used in my life lol) But with my last pregnancy I was just going with the flow and after 9 months started using OPK's and finally conceived 2 months later--total of 11 months. This time around I want to do everything possible to get the timing right. Blake turned 3 in Dec. and by the time I will be due he will either be just shy of 4 or just turned 4 and I always wanted a closer gap--can't imagine taking a relaxed approach at this point : (


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Thank you Blakesmom


----------



## iow_bird

It sucks when timing is an issue! I hope you get your BFP really quickly this time Blakesmom!! I hope I can manage to stick with the relaxed aproach, it's easy to say now, but it might not be as easy to practice, I've promised hubby I'll be better this time. I'd just got all the forms for bloodwork last time for fertility testing, when I got my BFP with Tilly, the dr's think I've been trying since Nov so if it takes longer than 6 months I'll be going down that route again a bit earlier.


----------



## juless

Hi guys! I'm a bit late to the thread but happy to join you! My husband and I plan on trying next month for baby #2 and I can't wait! I have the ovulation kits waiting and ready to go, lol! I am hoping it happens quickly as I'm trying to stick to a schedule! I play roller derby and I only have a few month window to conceive if I want to ready to play next season. Might sound silly, but it's a sport I love! Though if it takes longer that's fine too, as long as it happens! :D
Anyone else just counting down the days? I just got back from seeing my sister's brand new baby and I absolutely can't wait to have that experience again!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

:hi: welcome juless


----------



## GalvanBaby

Well, tomorrow is the big day!!! I will have my HSG tomorrow morning and after I get the results and the Dr has a chance to review them, I will have a surgery date. I can't wait to finally have that date!! 4 weeks after surgery, I will be free to TTC and surgery should be this week or at latest the beginning of next week. 

Welcome Juless!! Good luck!!


----------



## iow_bird

hi juless, welcome to our wee group. your little one is pretty close in age to my Tilly :) 

hope your levels come back good and you get that op soon Galvanbaby! 

x x x


----------



## Vonnie18

Hi and welcome Juless!

Good luck for your results Galvan baby x


----------



## princess_em

Thought I'd join you Easter Bunnies as OH and I have decided we will be TTC from April :happydance: I'm 23 and will be 24 in April (OH will be 38 by then) and am hoping it happens quickly for us...within 6 months would be nice lol! :thumbup:

Em xxx


----------



## Vonnie18

Hi princess em, not very long until April now :) 
Good luck when the time comes. I have 25 days til my injection runs out! Woohoo! X


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

:hi: Welcome princess_em


----------



## GalvanBaby

HSG done and great preliminary results!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: The radiologist said it looks like I have a very good length of tubes left!! So, next step: surgery. I get the results on Monday and either that afternoon or Tuesday, I will have my surgery date!!!! :happydance:

As for the test, it didn't hurt as bad as I thought. I had a little cramp when they inflated the little ballon in my cervix and then very slight cramps afterwards. Teh other side effect I had was a slight hot flash and nausea but, as soon as I cooled of, I was fine. The hot flash lasted about 5 minutes.

HAve a good weekend everybody!!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Thats is some great news Galvan


----------



## Vonnie18

GalvanBaby said:


> HSG done and great preliminary results!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: The radiologist said it looks like I have a very good length of tubes left!! So, next step: surgery. I get the results on Monday and either that afternoon or Tuesday, I will have my surgery date!!!! :happydance:
> 
> As for the test, it didn't hurt as bad as I thought. I had a little cramp when they inflated the little ballon in my cervix and then very slight cramps afterwards. Teh other side effect I had was a slight hot flash and nausea but, as soon as I cooled of, I was fine. The hot flash lasted about 5 minutes.
> 
> HAve a good weekend everybody!!!

Excellent hunni :) x


----------



## Vonnie18

Feeling extremely broody today....my friend was down with her 5 month old, who I see two or three times a week anyway but we were chatting about when I would have a wee one plus my sis is due in 6 weeks and I'm organising her baby shower! This last month is going to take forever I think!! 

How's everyone else feeli at the moment about their wait? X


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Well, My wait is slow, but going so fast now got 3wks left


----------



## juless

I feel like I'm so close but it is dragging on! I've never been wanting AF to come so badly before, lol!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Same here wish the TWW was over already :rofl:


----------



## iow_bird

I'm really confused Hotpink!! Are you TTC now or waiting? you said before you were on a break from NTNP, and then you have 3 weeks and now 2WW??? Or am I getting my abbreviations muddled?

I "should" be due to ovulate on Friday!!!! hehe!!! Poor hubby! I am very excited about this TTC!


----------



## MindUtopia

Happy Monday, everyone! The last little bit to wait doesn't actually seem that bad now. I think it probably helps that this next month is a really busy one. I have an appt with my GP tomorrow just to make sure I don't have to go for any further testing for this stomach stuff (I don't think she'll think it's that serious, and I'm able to cope at the moment). Then I start my last packet of pills on Sunday and then three weeks later....it's time! How is everyone else feeling?


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

iow_bird said:


> I'm really confused Hotpink!! Are you TTC now or waiting? you said before you were on a break from NTNP, and then you have 3 weeks and now 2WW??? Or am I getting my abbreviations muddled?
> 
> I "should" be due to ovulate on Friday!!!! hehe!!! Poor hubby! I am very excited about this TTC!

I guess you can say we are WTT/NTNP/TTC all at once, yes it can be a little confusing. :rofl:


----------



## SugarBeth

I can't believe it's almost March already! 

Nothing new from me. I've had a week of cramping and bloating, which is very unusual unless I'm getting my period. Could have sworn it would lead to AF showing up but so far nothing. =\


----------



## iow_bird

sugarbeth: Awww, maybe it's just your cycles coming back? Hope it all sorts itself out soon. x x x

Hotpink: I don't get it!! Hehe! How can you be ttc and wtt??? Good luck anyway! :) x x

As for us, try to find time to BD with Mum staying and Tilly in our room is hard!! I'm so looking forward to baby #2, but having the odd moment when I don't want to share myself with a new bub, I just want my Tilly cos she's so perfect! Ho Hum! She'll enjoy a wee sibling, and will have to learn to share Mummy.

xx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Lol, there are alot of ladies doing the same thing I am doing on here.


----------



## iow_bird

:flower: If you don't mind me asking, how does that work? Not being critical, obviously what you are doing is the right thing for you, I just don't understand how you can be TTC which is actively trying to get pregnant, and WTT at the same time? as well as NTNP???? So confused :haha: Ah well it's all labels at the end of the day and I guess no one fits into boxes nice and neatly!! :) Good luck. x

Poor hubby has a headache, so no chance of BD tonight. I thought that was supposed to be my excuse!


----------



## melissasbump

Hi there, mind if i join?
My name is Melissa, my partner is Alan and we have a beautiful 7 month year old little boy called Harrison. We are currrently WTT for number 2 and will be NTNP from end of April/May, so excited but not looking forward to the actual pregnancy as i was so sick the whole time last time!


----------



## iow_bird

hi melissabump! 
I had hyperemesis for the whole of my last pregnancy and was hospitalised because of it! It sucked, I have no idea why we want to go through all that again, but then I look at my wee girly and it all makes sense! hehe! Hopefully our next pregnancies will be kinder to us. Every pregnancy is different!!! 
xx


----------



## melissasbump

iow_bird said:


> hi melissabump!
> I had hyperemesis for the whole of my last pregnancy and was hospitalised because of it! It sucked, I have no idea why we want to go through all that again, but then I look at my wee girly and it all makes sense! hehe! Hopefully our next pregnancies will be kinder to us. Every pregnancy is different!!!
> xx

I completely agree! At the time i though "there is no way i could do this again" but as you say, looking at my beautiful boy, it was soooo worth it! Im praying it will be different next time! xx


----------



## Vonnie18

Welcome Melissa :)

x


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hi ladies, I went to the Dr yesterday. Great news!!: I have a very good length of tubes left, my tubal ligation was very close to my ovaries!!
My surgery will be Monday morning, I am nervous and scared because, the Dr said that they use ephidural as anesthesia but, when I had my cesarean with my son, I had that and I still felt them cutting me. She said that we will talk to the anesthesiologist and he may use a general anesthetic. 

I have never been so excited about a surgery!!!


----------



## SugarBeth

melissasbump said:


> Hi there, mind if i join?
> My name is Melissa, my partner is Alan and we have a beautiful 7 month year old little boy called Harrison. We are currrently WTT for number 2 and will be NTNP from end of April/May, so excited but not looking forward to the actual pregnancy as i was so sick the whole time last time!

Hi Mel!!:flower:

Wouldn't it be fun to be pregnant together again?


----------



## GalvanBaby

Welcome Melissa


----------



## juless

Welcome Melissa!
GalvanBaby, s glad all is looking well! It's great they can get you the surgery so quickly!


----------



## Vonnie18

GalvanBaby said:


> Hi ladies, I went to the Dr yesterday. Great news!!: I have a very good length of tubes left, my tubal ligation was very close to my ovaries!!
> My surgery will be Monday morning, I am nervous and scared because, the Dr said that they use ephidural as anesthesia but, when I had my cesarean with my son, I had that and I still felt them cutting me. She said that we will talk to the anesthesiologist and he may use a general anesthetic.
> 
> I have never been so excited about a surgery!!!

That's really good news hun. I hope everything goes OK on Monday, which I'm sure it will :) x


----------



## iow_bird

goodluck Galvanbaby! I had the same experience with my epidural, needed gas and air to get through it, they nicked an ovary and repairing that hurt like hell. I'm hoping for a planned c-section next time so I can talk to the anesthetist properly before hand. :) 

Hope all you lovely ladies are getting excited now! hehe! xx


----------



## B&LsMom

GalvanBaby said:


> Hi ladies, I went to the Dr yesterday. Great news!!: I have a very good length of tubes left, my tubal ligation was very close to my ovaries!!
> My surgery will be Monday morning, I am nervous and scared because, the Dr said that they use ephidural as anesthesia but, when I had my cesarean with my son, I had that and I still felt them cutting me. She said that we will talk to the anesthesiologist and he may use a general anesthetic.
> 
> I have never been so excited about a surgery!!!

Yay they got you in in less than a week---so exciting!!


----------



## melissasbump

@SugerBeth! Yep it sure would! lol x


----------



## SugarBeth

Need to start having some babies! Lol. DH and I accidently stumbled across and agreed to a name for our second son. We haven't got a first son yet! Haha. Not to mention I have three girls names lined up as well. Come on cycles, lets get the gears turning again!


----------



## iow_bird

hehe, you're so organised!!! I have no idea what we'll call #2! I love my daughters name so much I don't know how anything else could come close.

We have a serious problem getting time to BD in this house so I'm guessing nothing will be happening here this month :(


----------



## melissasbump

iow_bird said:


> hehe, you're so organised!!! I have no idea what we'll call #2! I love my daughters name so much I don't know how anything else could come close.
> 
> We have a serious problem getting time to BD in this house so I'm guessing nothing will be happening here this month :(

Matilda is a beautiful name, one of my top girls names. x


----------



## juless

Whoohoo! AF has arrived, got my ovulation kits ready to go! Hoping it happens this month!! Can't wait to start hearing some announcements on this thread!


----------



## iow_bird

well my eggs are floating along down my fallopian tubes and damn hubby is stuck late at work :( he was there stupidly late last night and I was hoping to get a bd in this evening. Urgh, he'd better have some energy left for me! 
I had really bad ov pains this month and felt that sharp pain on both sides so wondering if both sides released an egg. That would be kinda cool if only I was in with a damn chance!!!!! 
So frustrating! And how did I go from just taking it easy with the TTC to desperately wanting #2 to be on it's way? I've just changed Tilly's daycare and she is really unsettled there, so I want more time off with my girl, que maternity leave! hehe!


----------



## iow_bird

oooh yay for AF arriving Juless! 
Hope we have some BFP's very very soon :) xxx


----------



## MindUtopia

iow_bird said:


> well my eggs are floating along down my fallopian tubes and damn hubby is stuck late at work :( he was there stupidly late last night and I was hoping to get a bd in this evening. Urgh, he'd better have some energy left for me!
> I had really bad ov pains this month and felt that sharp pain on both sides so wondering if both sides released an egg. That would be kinda cool if only I was in with a damn chance!!!!!
> So frustrating! And how did I go from just taking it easy with the TTC to desperately wanting #2 to be on it's way? I've just changed Tilly's daycare and she is really unsettled there, so I want more time off with my girl, que maternity leave! hehe!

Yay! Hope you got it in last night (no pun intended) and hopefully it turns out to be a good TTC month for you!

As for us, we've decided to put TTC on hold for an extra month and start the very end of April/beginning of May. This is in large part because of all my health stuff going on (I really feel like it's nothing serious and will sort itself out soon, I just need a bit more time) so TTC the same week I would be having a medical procedure just didn't sound great. Plus, I've stopped taking all my prenatals for the moment just until things settle down, so I want some extra time to start them up again. And May, even if we fell pregnant right away, would still get us well clear of Christmas time too. So May it is now for us! It's an extra month, but it doesn't seem all that far away, especially because we'll be on holiday for most of April, so I won't even be thinking about it! We are also going to DH's cousin's wedding in Ireland in the beginning of May too, so it will be a nice romantic weekend away just around the time I might be ovulating (and I'll still be able to enjoy a few glasses of champagne rather than possibly having morning sickness that whole time). So not too bad. 

So exciting that so many of you are already heading off on your TTC journeys this month! I can't wait to hear all about it! :happydance:


----------



## juless

Ugh, not feeling great today! AF cramps and my back is killing me! We had a bit of a pileup at derby practice and I fell, landing on someone's skate with my back! Ouch!
iow_bird - hope you guys are able to find some TTC time!
MindUtopia - wishing you well healthwise and have a great trip! Sounds so nice!!


----------



## iow_bird

Yay! we found time :) hehe! Doubt it will happen this month, but it's quite nice knowing that we're in with a little bit of a chance :)

Utopia: sorry to hear you've had to put your TTC plans on hold a bit, but it's definately better to get everything sorted out! Hope it all gets sorted soon :)

Juless: Hope the witch leaves you alone soon and you feel heaps better tomorrow.

hugs all round and baby dust to everyone TTC this month xxxx


----------



## B&LsMom

Babydust to you too!! Are you in the TWW now??


----------



## iow_bird

hehe :) yup TWW for me, although we might try and BD again later tonight. First TWW of TTC #2. Have promised no preggy tests until I'm at least a few days late xx


----------



## B&LsMom

I'm starting my OPK's next week so hopefully I'm not too far behind ya!!


----------



## iow_bird

oooh good luck to you BlakesMom :) x x So exciting we're beginning our TTC journey together! Do you want to be TTC buddies?? x x x


----------



## kayyheyy

Im hoping to try at the end of March early April! Not putting a new nuva ring in :)


----------



## iow_bird

hi Keyyheyy! good luck :) x x x


----------



## kayyheyy

thank you so much! soon-to-be DH says he isn't she if we should wait until June because thats when we are getting married but honestly I would love a New Years/ Christmas bebe <333 hehe


----------



## iow_bird

I figure you get what you're meant to when you're meant to get it :) hehe! I'm not bothered about a xmas/ny baby either. Just want a nice healthy bub :) xx


----------



## B&LsMom

iow_bird said:


> oooh good luck to you BlakesMom :) x x So exciting we're beginning our TTC journey together! Do you want to be TTC buddies?? x x x

For sure! :flow:


----------



## kayyheyy

got AF yesterday and I have a 28 day cycle so in about 2 weeks we will start TTC!


----------



## SugarBeth

It's exciting to hear everyone going into ttc and soon into tww! I feel so behind - while everyone is symptom spotting for pregnancy, I'll still be doing it for AF watch! Lol


----------



## B&LsMom

Sugarbeth don't let the peer pressure get you. I have a forever long cycle so you wont be too far behind me!


----------



## iow_bird

I'd forgotten how much the 2ww sucks!! hehe! 2 dpo here, and already counting down the days to testing even though I doubt theres that much chance this month!! :)

Symptom spotting even though I know there's no chance of any symptoms this early. Must stay away from all TTC related websites except this one!!

How is everyone, this thread always goes so quiet over the weekend! xxx


----------



## MindUtopia

What is everyone up to this weekend? We are having a fairly uneventful weekend, ran lots of our usual weekend errands yesterday. But I did stock up on more folic acid (I'm trying these now instead of the prenatals which caused me too many problems) and we got a new mattress! That is actually pretty exciting really since our old mattress was a hand me down and about 20 years old. It sagged so badly in the middle that it was giving me back problems. It gets delivered on Thursday, but I'm already anxiously awaiting it! It's sad such a little thing can be so exciting! Now today is just a lazy day around the house since it's raining too hard down here in Dorset for us to go on our hike. Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## Vonnie18

Hey, not been on for a few days! I am having a very lazy day today...still in pj's at the moment :)

Hope everyone is well and good luck to blakesmom and iowbird xx


----------



## kayyheyy

hey ladies.. want to tell me if my fear is rational? so we've been waiting all this time to TTC and once that time comes.. im afraid it wont happen right away.. but im praying that it will.. anyone else afraid of that? I just came off my BC and AF is here now.. so hopefully when I move over to TTC itll happen.. its scary to not know if you're fertile or not cause youve never tried :-[

and as for what Im up to today, I just woke up early and am going to go to a workout and then get some errands done around the house and catch up on some assignments


----------



## Vonnie18

kayyheyy said:


> hey ladies.. want to tell me if my fear is rational? so we've been waiting all this time to TTC and once that time comes.. im afraid it wont happen right away.. but im praying that it will.. anyone else afraid of that? I just came off my BC and AF is here now.. so hopefully when I move over to TTC itll happen.. its scary to not know if you're fertile or not cause youve never tried :-[
> 
> and as for what Im up to today, I just woke up early and am going to go to a workout and then get some errands done around the house and catch up on some assignments

Hey hunni,

I know exactly how you feel, although I have 2 kids already I am worried about it taking a while to actually fall pg...I come off depo at the end of this month and not sure how long it will take to get out of my system...that plus the fact that I am now a lot older than last time and also heavier! 

I know it must be scarier when it's your first but I'm sure you'll be fine.....fingers crossed for you when it's your time :) X


----------



## juless

I couldn't seem to find a thread for people testing in April in TTC,should I start one?


----------



## kayyheyy

Vonnie18 said:


> kayyheyy said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies.. want to tell me if my fear is rational? so we've been waiting all this time to TTC and once that time comes.. im afraid it wont happen right away.. but im praying that it will.. anyone else afraid of that? I just came off my BC and AF is here now.. so hopefully when I move over to TTC itll happen.. its scary to not know if you're fertile or not cause youve never tried :-[
> 
> and as for what Im up to today, I just woke up early and am going to go to a workout and then get some errands done around the house and catch up on some assignments
> 
> Hey hunni,
> 
> I know exactly how you feel, although I have 2 kids already I am worried about it taking a while to actually fall pg...I come off depo at the end of this month and not sure how long it will take to get out of my system...that plus the fact that I am now a lot older than last time and also heavier!
> 
> I know it must be scarier when it's your first but I'm sure you'll be fine.....fingers crossed for you when it's your time :) XClick to expand...

thanks so much for the support! Ive lost a lot of weight over the pastyear and Im very active and eat fairly well (working on being better) so hopefully that will up my chances


----------



## SugarBeth

Kayyheyy - it's not irrational. I'm actually assuming that it won't happen right away. For any healthy woman under the age of 35, there's a 25% chance of pregnancy each ttc month. With my first, it took me four months. I have no idea what this ttc length will be, but I'm assuming it may take that same amount of time. I'm also working with only one ovary, so that adds to the nerves! Just hang in there and try to stay calm about it as a less stressful enviroment works best!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Vonnie18 said:


> kayyheyy said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies.. want to tell me if my fear is rational? so we've been waiting all this time to TTC and once that time comes.. im afraid it wont happen right away.. but im praying that it will.. anyone else afraid of that? I just came off my BC and AF is here now.. so hopefully when I move over to TTC itll happen.. its scary to not know if you're fertile or not cause youve never tried :-[
> 
> and as for what Im up to today, I just woke up early and am going to go to a workout and then get some errands done around the house and catch up on some assignments
> 
> Hey hunni,
> 
> I know exactly how you feel, although I have 2 kids already I am worried about it taking a while to actually fall pg...I come off depo at the end of this month and not sure how long it will take to get out of my system...that plus the fact that I am now a lot older than last time and also heavier!
> 
> I know it must be scarier when it's your first but I'm sure you'll be fine.....fingers crossed for you when it's your time :) XClick to expand...

I took my last shot of Depo in August 2000 and was supposed to get it again in October, I got my first period in the end of January and it lasted 4 weeks. I then got pregnant in April of 2001. It took me about 8 months after I got my last shot to get preggers but, each person is different but, just to give you an idea.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Well, tomorrow is surgery day!!!! I am excited but, nervous. The last time I had an epidural, I still felt when they started cutting me for my C-section. Due to this, I was 100% against the epidural but, everyone says that it is different each time. I have been thinking about it and have decided that I will talk to the anesthesiologist in the morning and if he says the same thing, I will try it. 
I haven't slept good for the last few days and I think it is because, I am excited and nervous. After surgery, I wll have 2 more periods and after the 2nd, we can officially start TTC. So that wll leave us at the first week of April!!!!!


----------



## Vonnie18

GalvanBaby said:


> Vonnie18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kayyheyy said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies.. want to tell me if my fear is rational? so we've been waiting all this time to TTC and once that time comes.. im afraid it wont happen right away.. but im praying that it will.. anyone else afraid of that? I just came off my BC and AF is here now.. so hopefully when I move over to TTC itll happen.. its scary to not know if you're fertile or not cause youve never tried :-[
> 
> and as for what Im up to today, I just woke up early and am going to go to a workout and then get some errands done around the house and catch up on some assignments
> 
> Hey hunni,
> 
> I know exactly how you feel, although I have 2 kids already I am worried about it taking a while to actually fall pg...I come off depo at the end of this month and not sure how long it will take to get out of my system...that plus the fact that I am now a lot older than last time and also heavier!
> 
> I know it must be scarier when it's your first but I'm sure you'll be fine.....fingers crossed for you when it's your time :) XClick to expand...
> 
> I took my last shot of Depo in August 2000 and was supposed to get it again in October, I got my first period in the end of January and it lasted 4 weeks. I then got pregnant in April of 2001. It took me about 8 months after I got my last shot to get preggers but, each person is different but, just to give you an idea.Click to expand...

Thanks Hun, I'm hoping it won't take me long although I am fully aware that it could be a while so don't want to get my hopes up too much x


----------



## Vonnie18

GalvanBaby said:


> Well, tomorrow is surgery day!!!! I am excited but, nervous. The last time I had an epidural, I still felt when they started cutting me for my C-section. Due to this, I was 100% against the epidural but, everyone says that it is different each time. I have been thinking about it and have decided that I will talk to the anesthesiologist in the morning and if he says the same thing, I will try it.
> I haven't slept good for the last few days and I think it is because, I am excited and nervous. After surgery, I wll have 2 more periods and after the 2nd, we can officially start TTC. So that wll leave us at the first week of April!!!!!

I am sure everything will be find tomorrow hunni, let us know how you got on as soon as you're feeling up to it x


----------



## B&LsMom

juless said:


> I couldn't seem to find a thread for people testing in April in TTC,should I start one?


Did you end up starting one?? I'm in a lovely thread that was for Feb/March hopefuls as I will be testing @ the end of March, but it was nice to join that one early to get to know the ladies before the time came.


----------



## iow_bird

I feel all out of place in the TTC boards! Don't know why. Maybe I will move over there after this cycle.

Kayyheyy: I think expecting your BFP straightaway as soon as you TTC is probably unrealistic. It took me a year to fall pregnant with my first, and there's nothing wrong with my fertility, it's just the way it goes. You might get preggy first month, or in 6months time. Your wee bundle will come along when it's ready, just try and enjoy the process if you can and don't get too stressed about the what ifs and whens!

Glavan: Good luck tomorrow, will be thinking of you x x x

Sugarbeth, hope af rears her head soon for you x x x


----------



## juless

blakesmom said:


> juless said:
> 
> 
> I couldn't seem to find a thread for people testing in April in TTC,should I start one?
> 
> 
> Did you end up starting one?? I'm in a lovely thread that was for Feb/March hopefuls as I will be testing @ the end of March, but it was nice to join that one early to get to know the ladies before the time came.Click to expand...


I found this one:
https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/897420-lets-get-lucky-march-2012-a.html

It's for people trying to get pregnant in March. It looks like the original poster might make a new thread each month for those who don't get their bfp. I think it'll be a good fit for me, at least for now! :) I'll keep on this thread too though, really wanting to see how it goes for all of us!

Vonnie18, hope your cycles get to normal sper quick and it won't take too long for you!

GalvanBaby, good luck tommorow! Sending lots of good wishes your way!!


----------



## B&LsMom

iow_bird said:


> I feel all out of place in the TTC boards! Don't know why. Maybe I will move over there after this cycle.
> 
> Kayyheyy: I think expecting your BFP straightaway as soon as you TTC is probably unrealistic. It took me a year to fall pregnant with my first, and there's nothing wrong with my fertility, it's just the way it goes. You might get preggy first month, or in 6months time. Your wee bundle will come along when it's ready, just try and enjoy the process if you can and don't get too stressed about the what ifs and whens!
> 
> Glavan: Good luck tomorrow, will be thinking of you x x x
> 
> Sugarbeth, hope af rears her head soon for you x x x

I feel like the TTC area is really INTENSE!! If your taking a casual approach it seems like it adds so much stress LOL---tho the 2WW's could be worse...


----------



## B&LsMom

Stocked up on OPK's and Dollar store HPT's today--Hoping to be ovulating Wednesday <-------oops who's the intense one know. :blush:


----------



## juless

blakesmom said:


> Stocked up on OPK's and Dollar store HPT's today--Hoping to be ovulating Wednesday <-------oops who's the intense one know. :blush:

I stocked up last week and I'm still on my period, lol! I'm just a *little* excited, hehe! I've been broody since I came home from the hospital with my daughter!


----------



## iow_bird

I'm being very good and don't have an HPT in the house, I probably won't buy any until I'm at least a day or two late. I must have spent well over $1k on HPT's when I was trying for Tilly, so have promised hubby I'll ask his "permission" before buying any!

I know what you mean about the TTC boards being a bit intense! All those I think I feel a bit of a twinge at 3dpo, do you think I could be pregnant? and temping and charting and cervical examination. It's all a bit much for me, I don't want to let TTC take over my life again (not that I even know what my cervix feels like and I think I'll be keeping it that way)! hehe! Fair enough if thats what you want though :) I do really appreciate you lovely ladies to help me stay sane! It's helping hubby too as he doesn't have to hear all the wittering I come out with on here :)

:dust: baby dust to those of us TTC, and those of you still WTT keep it safe and use it when you need it! :)


----------



## B&LsMom

Before Blake I only bought a 2 pak of FRER's--used one in Nov 2007 if was BFN and then in May 2008 got a BFP with the 2nd. Now I have used a few more--maybe up to $25 before today for 1 Clearblue and a 3 pak of FRER's that I've used 2 of. I've Spent more on OPK's than HPT's thats for sure!


----------



## iow_bird

hehe! I'm only 3dpo and going nuts waiting already! this sucks!! Now I remember why i wanted to wait to try. Why is it so hard to just chill out and wait for it to happen?? It's not even like I'm desperately broody. urgh! I wish I was a man some days! hehe!!

Well done for only using 2 HPT!! thats a lot better than me!Were you trying for long with Blake? x x


----------



## B&LsMom

I went off the pill August 2007 ( DH and I were both 22) and didn't get a BFP until May 2008--I was so scared when I took that last pill worried "what if I'm not ready" and then it took that long LOL


----------



## iow_bird

Wow! and only 2HPTs!! Impressive!! hehe!! I figure it's going to take a while for us this time, as it took so long last time, but now we've decided to try I just want to get on with it. I hated be pregnant, but I cant wait to have a new bubba, a wee sibling for Tilly :) and hopefully our family will be complete. :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

bye ladies see you soon we are TTC now after AF comes.


----------



## MindUtopia

Hotpink_Mom said:


> bye ladies see you soon we are TTC now after AF comes.

Yay! Good luck! 

:dust:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Thank you MindUtopia


----------



## Vonnie18

Hotpink_Mom said:


> bye ladies see you soon we are TTC now after AF comes.

Good luck hunni :) x


----------



## iow_bird

good luck :) x x x


----------



## juless

Good luck!
Well, AF is over so it's officially TTC time! I can't believe I actually excited for the TWW, haha!


----------



## iow_bird

haha! Wait till you get into the TWW!!! I'm at 5dpo and I am going loopy!! hehe

Congrats though!


----------



## B&LsMom

Can't wait for the 2WW---come on eggy hurry up!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Good luck Hotpink_Mom!!!

Well, my surgery was yesterday and right about now, I am really missing the US!!! Here in Mexico, they don't give you good pain medicine, all they gave me was Ketorolac 20 mg and ibuprofen 800 mg. It was ok when I wasn't moving around but, now that am home, I am in horrible pain. I can't get comfortable because, I can't move my self that much and in the hospital, the bed move. Another lady who had this done said that it gets easier each day so, I am hoping to atleast get some sleep tomorrow and be able to get close to comfortable. 
As for the imporatant stuff:, The reversal went well. My Dr said that the right tube was in perfect condition but, the left one was not so good but, after a little extra work, she got it to stay open. I had an epidural and the anesthesiologist also, gave me a sedative and stayed right beside me so, eaverytime I felt a little pain, he gave me more meds. I felt a lot of pulling and pushing and could smell burning but, no pain!!
Next stop, TTC!!!!!! That is all this is about.


----------



## B&LsMom

Great news--Thanks for the update!!!!! :flow:


----------



## iow_bird

Glad it all went well for you :) hope you have a nice quick recovery x x x


----------



## Vonnie18

Glad everything went well, take it easy :) x


----------



## Vonnie18

Well I am now in my own little two week wait....only 2 weeks until I am bc free YAY!!! :) x


----------



## iow_bird

Vonnie18 said:


> Well I am now in my own little two week wait....only 2 weeks until I am bc free YAY!!! :) x


Yay!!!! :dust: <---- save it for later!!!


----------



## Vonnie18

Thanks hun :) x


----------



## MindUtopia

Vonnie18 said:


> Well I am now in my own little two week wait....only 2 weeks until I am bc free YAY!!! :) x

Yay! That's exciting. I can't wait either. It will be so nice to not have to worry about it anymore and be in the next stage.


----------



## mummy_em

Well she is here so this is it the beginning of the ttc journey :-D xx


----------



## Vonnie18

mummy_em said:


> Well she is here so this is it the beginning of the ttc journey :-D xx

Ooh, good luck hunni x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Good luck hun


----------



## iow_bird

oooh :dust: so many of us TTC now!!!! yay!!!!


----------



## mummy_em

I'm excited and terrified at the same don't want to leave to lovely ladies in here x


----------



## juless

Whoohooooo! Time is flying by! Well all be TTC soon!


----------



## B&LsMom

Got my Smile Face Digi OPK today :dance:


----------



## iow_bird

whoop whoop!!! Yay for the smiley face :)

Shall we make a group in the TTC section? I don't feel like I really fit in over there, but this site keeps me sane!! I don't temp, don't poas, etc etc! But I'll miss you lot if our wee group just vanishes when we're all TTC! 

x x x


----------



## MindUtopia

iow_bird said:


> whoop whoop!!! Yay for the smiley face :)
> 
> Shall we make a group in the TTC section? I don't feel like I really fit in over there, but this site keeps me sane!! I don't temp, don't poas, etc etc! But I'll miss you lot if our wee group just vanishes when we're all TTC!
> 
> x x x

Yep, I would say, let's do it. Even if not yet (it is a bit intimidating), but in the next few weeks definitely as more people start to move over. I'll be there by the end of April. 

What is everyone doing this weekend? The husband and I are meeting up with friends at a nearby pub tonight. We've never been before, but apparently, it's just some rows of tables out back in the old stable block behind the main pub and all they do is pizzas made in their hearth and scrumpy cider from plastic barrels. Pizza and cider are two of my favorite things so can't wait! Other than that, we are going to be lazy and have a lie in because we just got a new mattress this week (our old one was soooo old and was killing our backs!). So now we want to just enjoy being able to stay comfortably in bed in the mornings! Hope everyone else has a great weekend too.


----------



## Vonnie18

iow_bird said:


> whoop whoop!!! Yay for the smiley face :)
> 
> Shall we make a group in the TTC section? I don't feel like I really fit in over there, but this site keeps me sane!! I don't temp, don't poas, etc etc! But I'll miss you lot if our wee group just vanishes when we're all TTC!
> 
> x x x


Oh yes, great idea. I'll be over at the end of this month but I have been reading some of the TTC posts and wasn't sure where I'd fit in either lol x


----------



## Vonnie18

MindUtopia said:


> iow_bird said:
> 
> 
> whoop whoop!!! Yay for the smiley face :)
> 
> Shall we make a group in the TTC section? I don't feel like I really fit in over there, but this site keeps me sane!! I don't temp, don't poas, etc etc! But I'll miss you lot if our wee group just vanishes when we're all TTC!
> 
> x x x
> 
> Yep, I would say, let's do it. Even if not yet (it is a bit intimidating), but in the next few weeks definitely as more people start to move over. I'll be there by the end of April.
> 
> What is everyone doing this weekend? The husband and I are meeting up with friends at a nearby pub tonight. We've never been before, but apparently, it's just some rows of tables out back in the old stable block behind the main pub and all they do is pizzas made in their hearth and scrumpy cider from plastic barrels. Pizza and cider are two of my favorite things so can't wait! Other than that, we are going to be lazy and have a lie in because we just got a new mattress this week (our old one was soooo old and was killing our backs!). So now we want to just enjoy being able to stay comfortably in bed in the mornings! Hope everyone else has a great weekend too.Click to expand...

Sounds like a great weekend hun :) What more could you ask for pizza and alcohol lol

I will be having a few glasses of vino tonight and then tomorrow, my oldest has footie at 10am, youngest has a birthday party at 2pm. Inbetween that I've got to get to Toys r Us to pick a birthday pressie for my youngest as he will be 7 on Monday!!! 

Then on Sunday it's his birthday party so plenty to keep me busy! 
Looking forward to my day off on Monday so I can chill whilst there at school x


----------



## Canny wait

Hi

Im 27 a week tomorrow (slippery slope) We're trying in April too, had to have an op 24th feb so should wait till then so the scars heal! Really 'canny wait' it seems like I have been waiting forever! Hope I catch quickly x


----------



## SugarBeth

Alright, fingers crossed - I seem to be having extremely fertile CM today, unlike I've ever seen before (moreso than when I conceived my daughter.) We're going to try to dtd for the next few days for the chance that this might be ovulation. I gave up on the idea bc dd is teething badly right now and picked up on her breastfeeding so I figured there goes my chance for this month. But who knows, it's worth a shot.


----------



## Vonnie18

Hi canny wait....love the name btw :)

Welcome & good luck for April x


----------



## GalvanBaby

Welcome Canny Wait!!
Pain is a lot less today. I am starting to have some itching in the incision so, I think I made it through! It has been a very hard 5 days! I am still taking the "pain medicine" they give here as scheduled, I start feeling a little pain when it is time for my meds and I don't want the pain to get so bad the meds don't work.
AF came yesterday so, that just added to my frustration but, that means: next cycle, TTC!!!!!


----------



## iow_bird

Hi Canny wait :)

Sugarbeth: I'm guessing if you've already got fertile CM increasing BF won't make too much difference now?? Keeping my fingers crossed for you babe :)

Galvan: Hope you feel better soon xxxx

This time next week I'll either be testing or AF will be here :) xxx


----------



## SugarBeth

Thanks, I'm assuming that if it IS ovulation (which I'll be pretty flabbergasted if it's not!) then the extra feedings won't matter this month. Just hoping this isn't another "just kidding!" signals from my body. I had signals before that all seems very promising but today's was moreso.


----------



## B&LsMom

Iow_bird I'm just a week behind you--keep us posted!!


----------



## iow_bird

will do :) hehe!! I'm desperate to test, but I promised hubby!! and at 9dpo would almost definately be a BFN either way! Feeling really off colour at the moment as I've got a cold :( boo! And Matilda was up every hour last night wanting to feed! SO absolutely exhausted today! x x


----------



## B&LsMom

iow_bird said:


> will do :) hehe!! I'm desperate to test, but I promised hubby!! and at 9dpo would almost definately be a BFN either way! Feeling really off colour at the moment as I've got a cold :( boo! And Matilda was up every hour last night wanting to feed! SO absolutely exhausted today! x x

Blake was up in the night last night too---I went into his room and he told me his body hurt then I realized he had wet the bed and he was bothered by his damp pj's. Took him potty--wiped him off with a wash cloth. got new pj's--changed his bedding and then it was time to BD just a bit later--OY. Hoping tonight to get more sleep lol


----------



## SugarBeth

iow_bird said:


> will do :) hehe!! I'm desperate to test, but I promised hubby!! and at 9dpo would almost definately be a BFN either way! Feeling really off colour at the moment as I've got a cold :( boo! And Matilda was up every hour last night wanting to feed! SO absolutely exhausted today! x x

Lol, DH gave up trying to stop my need to poas when I get it in my head that I could be pregnant. Which is good, as I usually take one every other month (and currently have three waiting for me in the bathroom!)

I'm going to consider me in the tww. I know there's no for sure way to tell I even ovulated yet, but it'll be interesting to see if I get a period (or need to test) in two weeks time. 

I cant wait to start hearing about BFP showing up for everyone! How exciting.


----------



## Vicyi

Hey everyone!
I'm new to this section so though i'd give an intro.
I'm Vic & me & OH are planning on TTC bubs no3 in May :) 
We had originally planned to TTC this month but we put it off for a few reasons.
Cant believe how fast this year is going though! Will be May before we know it 
Good luck everyone xx


----------



## Tishybabe

Hi! 
GalvanBaby, that's great news! Itching means HEALING. I'm TTC next cycle too...waiting for AF any day now. Yay!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Thanks Tishybabe!!!
That's great about TTC next cycle! 
Hopefully we get our :bfp: next month!!!!!


----------



## Vonnie18

Hi and welcome Vicyi, good luck for May! :) x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

:dust: to all


----------



## Vicyi

Vonnie18 said:


> Hi and welcome Vicyi, good luck for May! :) x

Thankyou. Goodluck to you too xx


----------



## Vonnie18

Not sure why but with just over a week to go I am feeling nervous about TTC! Anyone else felt/feeling like this?

Think it's a mixture of thins such as not sure how long I expect it to take, not being prepared if it happens quickly, not wanting it to take too long and also although I have 2 already I am wondering how I will cope with a baby again!! Will it all come back to me straight away or will I be like a new mum again if that makes sense? 

I am excited though and can't wait.
Just had to get that off my chest lol x


----------



## GalvanBaby

I feel the same way Vonnie! My youngest is 8 so, it has been a lonnngg time since I had a baby in the house! I am scared that I have forgotten all the tricks I learnt when my 2 were little. At the same time, I can't wait to have another baby in the house!


----------



## iow_bird

hehe! I'm the same, I have no idea how I'm going to cope with a 2yr old and a new born! But other people do it, so I guess I'll manage too. I'm also worried about the effect it will have on my LO, I'm sure she'll be fine, but still it's going to change all of our lives!!

I wish someone could tell you how long it's going to take to ge that BFP!!!

Hi Vicyi! :) x x x


----------



## Vicyi

:hi:

Yeah i actually woke up this morning to a quick thud of 'OMG how AM i gonna manage with 3 children?!?!' 
I calmed down after a mo though and just thought that my children are actually really good kids. They both love to socialise and my DD has already asked for more siblings so i'm hoping they will both take to any new baby that joined us without much jealousy etc.

I do still keep thinking about the 'how long will it take' part. With DD i fell pregnant on the pill so was unplanned, we then started trying for our second when she was almost 2. We fell preg on the first month of trying but lost the baby in early pregnancy. We then fell with our DS just days after the m/c ended so in my head i keep thinking that it will be really quick and easy again this time, when in reality we could indeed be trying for months or even years? I'd love to just know when it will happen, at least then i could be prepared to wait for months/years if necessary iykwim? x


----------



## Vonnie18

OMG hotpink I've just noticed your ticker!!!! When did you get your BFP? Huge congrats hunni :) xx


----------



## iow_bird

oooh congrats Hotpink!!!

Af is due on Friday for me, 2 days to go till I see if the fat lady is gonna sing or not!!


----------



## Vonnie18

iow_bird said:


> oooh congrats Hotpink!!!
> 
> Af is due on Friday for me, 2 days to go till I see if the fat lady is gonna sing or not!!

Hope the witch stays away hun x


----------



## iow_bird

I have sore boobs, cramping and feel awful, but probably just AF on her way :)


----------



## Vicyi

Congrats hotpink and FXd for you iow_bird xx


----------



## SugarBeth

Congrats, hotpink!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Thank you ladies.

Von I got it the 12th


----------



## GalvanBaby

OMG Hotpink!!! Congratulations!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

My EDD is Nov 18th


----------



## GalvanBaby

Well, my stitches are out but, we have to wait another month to TTC. :cry:

My Dr said that since she had to do more work on the left side so, it needs more time to heal so, oh well, we will wait a month after I get her go ahead on April 13th, full blast TTC!!!


----------



## SugarBeth

Anyone here have ttc blogs? If so, please link them! 

I've started a new one HERE for this round of ttc. I like to remember everything, I have such a terrible memory that I have to write it all down!

My other blog is here, it's my ttc-pregnancy-baby journey. It started the first month we ttc for Katie and goes all the way through until today. 

I'd like to see other bloggers if any are part of this group!

GB - good luck next month, hope you have a quick recovery!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Even though, i haven't officially started TTC, I started my ournal a few days ago when, I thought I would be TTC next cycle. It is in my siggy below.


----------



## SugarBeth

I'm probably going to be the only one here super excited over getting it this monh, but AF IS HERE! I'm now officially ttc'ing next cycle! I'm super excited, I've always said I wanted to ttc in April and I actually will now, instead of just playing guesswork. FX!


----------



## Vonnie18

Hotpink_Mom said:


> My EDD is Nov 18th


My hubby's birthday so it's a good day to be born :laugh2: x


----------



## Vonnie18

GalvanBaby said:


> Well, my stitches are out but, we have to wait another month to TTC. :cry:
> 
> My Dr said that since she had to do more work on the left side so, it needs more time to heal so, oh well, we will wait a month after I get her go ahead on April 13th, full blast TTC!!!

I'm sure another month will fly by hunni, try and keep yourself occupied so you don't think about it too much :) x


----------



## Vonnie18

SugarBeth said:


> I'm probably going to be the only one here super excited over getting it this monh, but AF IS HERE! I'm now officially ttc'ing next cycle! I'm super excited, I've always said I wanted to ttc in April and I actually will now, instead of just playing guesswork. FX!

Woohoo!! Good luck hunni :) x


----------



## iow_bird

AF got me yesterday! So we'll be TTC together next month Sugarbeth :)

Good luck to those of you TTC already :) x x x


----------



## SugarBeth

How fun! We can be cycle buddies now. 

I'm so excited to be back in the game!


----------



## Vonnie18

iow_bird said:


> AF got me yesterday! So we'll be TTC together next month Sugarbeth :)
> 
> Good luck to those of you TTC already :) x x x

Good luck Hun :) x


----------



## B&LsMom

iow_bird said:


> AF got me yesterday! So we'll be TTC together next month Sugarbeth :)
> 
> Good luck to those of you TTC already :) x x x


BOO to the witch--fingers crossed she stays away next month for you!! I'm going to be holding off on testing until the 22nd I think--1 week to go!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Just to let you girls know I had a chemical and sitting out this cycle then April we'll be trying again.


----------



## SugarBeth

I'm so sorry to hear that, HotPink!


----------



## B&LsMom

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Just to let you girls know I had a chemical and sitting out this cycle then April we'll be trying again.


OH NO!!! :cry: I hope April is a better month for you.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Aww! I am so sorry HotPink!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Thank you girl. I'm doing alright, but DH is a mess knew we can/can't try this cycle we can try but i'm choosing not too. Who knows DH may trick me your something knowing him he will try.


----------



## Vonnie18

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Just to let you girls know I had a chemical and sitting out this cycle then April we'll be trying again.

Soo sorry to hear that hunni. :hugs: x


----------



## iow_bird

aww, so sorry to hear your news hotpink xxx


----------



## juless

So sorry Hotpink! Wishing you a healthy and sticky bean when you're ready to try again!


----------



## Vonnie18

Has everyone had a good weekend? They are over too fast eh? I had my sisters baby shower on Sat and it was really good, hope she repays the favour and throws me one lol. X


----------



## B&LsMom

My cousin's baby was born on Friday so that was pretty exciting!! She didn't find out what she was having so hardly got any clothes @ her baby shower. She had a little girl so she is going to need to do some MAJOR dress shopping to fill her closet! Thursday can't come quick enough for me---I WANT TO TEST!!!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I had two of my friends that just had their babies


----------



## ARuppe716

Hello all!! Until recently DH and I were planning to TTC in May but have recently been so overcome with baby rabies that he suggested we start in April! DH is in school part time in the evenings on top of his full time job so we want to be done with school before the baby arrives. A little about myself: I'm 28, married this past July, and cannot wait to start a family. I came off BC in January after 9 years of taking it. So far my cycles seem pretty regular. I had a preconception visit and am taking my pre-natals. 

It's lovely to meet all of you!! We're so close!

Hotpink-I'm from Missouri!! I was born and raised just outside St.Louis...Go Cardinals!!!


----------



## Vonnie18

Welcome aruppe, good luck for April :) x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Welcome ARuppe


----------



## SugarBeth

Welcome, Aruppe! 

Had a great weekend enjoying the summery weather. Did lots of family activites at the park and around town and had a BBQ with the neighbors. Katie and I just got back from another park outting, she loves the swings! 

AF is now gone for me, so TTC time is coming round the corner! I'm debating on only ttc the next three months and taking a break until next year, so hopefully the next three months are lucky! After that timing gets really tricky.


----------



## ARuppe716

Thank you all for the warm welcome!


----------



## iow_bird

Hi ARuppe :) xxxx

Tilly loves the swings too :) Af has gone away again... on to this month :) hehe!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Your welcome


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hi Aruppe! Welcome!!!

Well ladies, OH and I kind of did a uhoh :blush:: last night, we :sex: since the Dr finally gave us the go ahead to but, with protection this cycle and gues what??

The damn condom ripped and on my most fertile days!!! So, I guess, I am in the TWW and praying if we did it, it sticks in the right place!!!!

I am kind of worried about any complications or ectopic but, I am a little excited!! :blush: :happydance:


----------



## Vicyi

Good Luck GalvanBaby i hope you get a very sticky BFP followed by a happy, healthy, stress free 9ms :hugs:

:hi: Ruppe716, goodluck

:dust: all round xx


----------



## juless

Oh wow, Galvanbaby! Sounds like if it happens it was meant to be! :D
I woke up this morning feeling so nauseous, I thought I was going to throw up! I ate something and am now feeling a lot better. Last time that happened I was pregnant with #2! Hoping it isn't just the flu, lol!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

:dust: to you all.


----------



## SugarBeth

Wow, GB - that's pretty crazy! Good luck to you! 

TTC'ing officially begins in two days. Feels like this week is crawling by!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

How are you girl doing today?


----------



## Vicyi

Hey Hotpink, just wondered where you got your baby predictions from? x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I got them off of ebay


----------



## Vicyi

Thanks hun. How are you today? x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Your welcome hun

I'm doing alright just been spring cleaning but I do have this nesting feeling though.


----------



## iow_bird

Sugarbeth: So exciting TTc in 2 days!! :) Mum goes back next Wednesday, so we'll be having a good try this month! Kinda exciting, I hate that 2ww though!!! It's horrid!!!! hehe!

We're all good here, having some rainy weather at the moment so lots of playtime at home for us :)


----------



## B&LsMom

Could this be????
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0134.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 8









DSC_0135.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

OMG, Is that a BFP I see?


----------



## B&LsMom

Good golly I hope so. 11DPO today--going to test again Thursday morning with FMU and see if its more obvious...


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Hunni that's a BFP no need to even put my glasses on for that one.


----------



## GenYsuperlady

That's as obvious as it gets!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

OMG Congrats!!! That is a :bfp:
That looks like the positives I got with my two kids!!!!


----------



## Vonnie18

Def BFP.....congrats hunni :) x


----------



## Vicyi

Aww congrats blakesmom on your BFP!! :D

I'm glad your doing ok Hotpink :hugs: I've been spring cleaning too, OH thinks I've gone mad! Haha xx


----------



## juless

Congrats!!


----------



## SugarBeth

Congrats Blakesmom, that definitely looks like a BFP!! I'm excited for you!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

See blakesmom I told you it was a BFP


----------



## iow_bird

Oooooooh!!! Congrats Blakesmom!! That is a very definate BFP, I didn't even need to enlarge the pikkies!!!! Yay!!!!


----------



## iow_bird

Juless: I just noticed there is 3 days between our LO's!! :)


----------



## juless

iow_bird said:


> Juless: I just noticed there is 3 days between our LO's!! :)

Ah, there s, isn't there? :D maybe our next will be close together too!


----------



## iow_bird

hehe, that would be cool!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hi ladies, I am so tired today! I am having the hardest time to get my energy back since my surgery, it has been almost 3 weeks and I can't cook a quick meal without tiring out and my back and stomach hurting where the incision was. :nope:

All I feel like doing is :sleep: or at least laying down. I wish I could sleep, I have been having insomnia for about 5 days now. I catch myself awake still at 2AM and soo tired but, cannot fall asleep!!! Urgggg!! I just wish I could get back to myu old self!!


----------



## B&LsMom

Testing again tomorrow just to be sure LOL


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

^ :rofl: POAS


----------



## B&LsMom

OK I did again tonight--its looking pretty promising--now it just has to stick. :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Vonnie18

Hoping it's a sticky one for you blakesmom :)

I am now officially TTC YAY!! xx


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Congrats Vonnie!!

Yay Blake's MOm!! Sending sticky vibes your way!!!

Finally got my temp rise this AM, a full 3 days after my +opk!! Phew!!!


----------



## SugarBeth

Good luck Vonnie! Today marks my first day of officially trying as well. 

I used to be super regular in my cycles, ovulate of day 14 and AF on day 28. But now that I'm just getting my period back after a baby, I'm not sure what to expect so we're going to cover a 2 1/2 week range just in case.


----------



## Vonnie18

SugarBeth said:


> Good luck Vonnie! Today marks my first day of officially trying as well.
> 
> I used to be super regular in my cycles, ovulate of day 14 and AF on day 28. But now that I'm just getting my period back after a baby, I'm not sure what to expect so we're going to cover a 2 1/2 week range just in case.

Good luck to you too hun, I'm not sure when my periods are going to return and been on bc for years so not had a period for god knows how long! X


----------



## GalvanBaby

Good luck to Vonnie, SugarBeth, and GenY!!!!:dust::dust:

Congrats BlakesMom!!!! Hope it is a sticky!!!:happydance:


----------



## B&LsMom

Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Ugh, why do I have this nesting feeling I been clean house all week now?


----------



## Vonnie18

GalvanBaby said:


> Good luck to Vonnie, SugarBeth, and GenY!!!!:dust::dust:
> 
> Congrats BlakesMom!!!! Hope it is a sticky!!!:happydance:

Thanks hun!

Hope you're feeling a little better today? x


----------



## Vonnie18

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Ugh, why do I have this nesting feeling I been clean house all week now?

Maybe it's a sign of things to come :) x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Vonnie18 said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> Ugh, why do I have this nesting feeling I been clean house all week now?
> 
> Maybe it's a sign of things to come :) xClick to expand...

I hope so and soon.


----------



## Vicyi

^^ WSS! Hopefully mean lil bubs is on their way soon! xx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I sure hope so Vicyi


----------



## GalvanBaby

Oh, yes!!! I am feeling MUCH better!!!:happydance:

I went to sleep at 11 last night and didn't wake up until 11 this morning!!! I couldn't believe it!!

AF is due next week so. I am waiting to see if our little condom incident results in a BFP, if not, I am not sure if we are going to TTC next cycle or wait until after my Dr's appointment on the 13th. That will be when we will officially get the go ahead to TTC and a prescription for Clomid so, we will see. I kind of think we need to wait since the Dr said to but, I am impatient!!!! :haha:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

FX for you Galvan


----------



## Vicyi

.


----------



## Vicyi

Hotpink_Mom said:


> I sure hope so Vicyi

Are you temping etc or just letting nature take its course?



GalvanBaby said:


> Oh, yes!!! I am feeling MUCH better!!!:happydance:
> 
> I went to sleep at 11 last night and didn't wake up until 11 this morning!!! I couldn't believe it!!
> 
> AF is due next week so. I am waiting to see if our little condom incident results in a BFP, if not, I am not sure if we are going to TTC next cycle or wait until after my Dr's appointment on the 13th. That will be when we will officially get the go ahead to TTC and a prescription for Clomid so, we will see. I kind of think we need to wait since the Dr said to but, I am impatient!!!! :haha:

Oh wow you sure needed that sleep then :)
It must be so hard wishing so hard that you get your bfp but then also wondering if you should wait a bit longer :hugs:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Vicyi I'm temping and taking soy and cassava


----------



## SugarBeth

It's exciting to see this thread each day, wondering if any more bfps have appeared yet! 

I'm on CD 10 now, still on track with ttc. I used to O at the standard day 14 but last month was around day 19-20, so I probably have a while to go! Luckily I'm all prepared for the end of my tww already, as I have hpts waiting for me in the cabinet. I doubt I'll be able to resist taking one! I have a terrible habit of "just making sure" each month.


----------



## Vicyi

How do you all know when you O/are about to? Although I've already had 2 bubbas I've never actually had to know any of this as we've been lucky and caught so quick. x


----------



## juless

For me, I get ovulation pains, so when that comes, it's time to dtd!


----------



## Vicyi

I've had what i thought was O pains but because my cycles are all over the place i don't actually know if thats what they are as i never know when AF will come etc. :wacko:


----------



## GalvanBaby

I never knew either, my other 2 were lucky breaks. I got preggers with my daughter the first month we NTNPed and my son was a good surprise. 
I have been charting with fertility friend since November to learn my cycle and have finally figured it out, I OV on CD 11 or 12 and my cycles are 23-24 days long.
That site will help you, it also, has a charting "course" you can do.
You can click on MY Ovulation Chart in my siggy, it will take to the site.


----------



## Vicyi

I actually joined that site when we decided to TTC early this year (about Oct i think) but it just confused me. lol. I think i'll have to try the course and see. Thanks x


----------



## GalvanBaby

The course helped me to understand it more, I was very confused at first too, I still am on some but, not as bad as in November.


----------



## Vonnie18

Vicyi said:


> How do you all know when you O/are about to? Although I've already had 2 bubbas I've never actually had to know any of this as we've been lucky and caught so quick. x

I don't have a clue about all that stuff either, never had to do it with my first 2. Think I may join FF aswell but will have to wait til AF returns.


----------



## SugarBeth

I guess I'm very in tune with my body, there's always lots of signs that O is happening. The CM, the ovary pain, adominal tenderness...my body usually makes it quite clear when it's happening. 

There's ovulation kits you can use that will tell you when you're ovulating too.


----------



## B&LsMom

I'm all for the ovulation kits---without those I have no idea LOL


----------



## iow_bird

we've all gotten very quiet :( hehe!

How's everyone's TTC/WTT going?? Hope everyone is ok. 
We're going to be saying goodbye to Mum tomorrow :( Don't want her to go back to the UK as I won't see her again for 10months. Thank god for the phone, the xbox and skype!! Without all the technology there is no way I could live so far away from my family. 
On the positive side we'll have our bedroom back to ourselves, which will be helpful with TTC! 
And my Brother is looking at flights to come out here for a year or so. Yay! 

Good luck to you ladies in the TWW! x xxx x


----------



## juless

Its always so hard to say goodbye to family when you live far away. I feel very lucky to live so closes to my mom.
So I've taken tests the last few days but all bfn. I know theres still a little chance left, but I'm not getting my hopes up. One thing though is that I've only used Dollarama tests and from what I read the aren't always the best. Maybe I'll try a frer in a few days. Supposed to storm tommorow so I won't be able to get one, will have to wait till Wed! That's if AF doesn't show....


----------



## SugarBeth

Ttc is going well here, we're still on track. I'm on cd 12 today and I notices I'm getting bloated - hopefully that means O is right around the corner! I never bloat outside of AF and sometimes around O. Excited to get into tww. 

Where is everyone on their CD? Anyone in tww or will be testing soon? Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## juless

Just went to the bathroom and had some pinky brown spotting when I wiped. Feeling a little crampy too. My last period started on March 1st, so I guess I'm just starting early this cycle. Ah well, here we go again!


----------



## B&LsMom

iow_bird said:


> we've all gotten very quiet :( hehe!
> 
> How's everyone's TTC/WTT going?? Hope everyone is ok.
> We're going to be saying goodbye to Mum tomorrow :( Don't want her to go back to the UK as I won't see her again for 10months. Thank god for the phone, the xbox and skype!! Without all the technology there is no way I could live so far away from my family.
> On the positive side we'll have our bedroom back to ourselves, which will be helpful with TTC!
> And my Brother is looking at flights to come out here for a year or so. Yay!
> 
> Good luck to you ladies in the TWW! x xxx x

Sad that your Mom is leaving, but Ov time is coming if your Ticker is correct so that is GREAT timing LOL. That is awesome your Brother will be visiting for a WHOLE YEAR!! Is he younger--dont know many adults that can pick up for a whole year lol


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hi ladies!!!! 
How is everybody?

My unofficial TWW is going really slow!!! AF is due on Friday or Saturday finally!! I can't wait to find out if our little accident worked!!!?

Good luck to all you ladies TTCing this month!!!!


----------



## B&LsMom

Only a few more days---will you wait for the witch or test early??


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

:dust: to you all.


----------



## GalvanBaby

I think, I am going to wait until Sunday and if a no show then I will buy a test. 
I can't believe, I haven't even bought any tests!!!:wacko: 
Which, they are so expensive here they average around $20USD each so:shrug:, if no BFP before I am in the US again, I will stock up on the dollar store ones. Hopefully, I won't have to, though! :thumbup:


----------



## GalvanBaby

I can't even find OPKs here!!! I plan on asking my doctor when I go the 13th where I can buy them at. 

I did read that with Clomid, OPKs are not reliable so, first I will ask if they will do me any good or not.


----------



## mummy_em

Hi ladies not been around much had such a crazy week my son ended up In hospital on Thursday when that's exactly when I should of been dtd I did do it wed and mon but think we will have missed our chance this month though. Hope every one is doing ok xxx


----------



## juless

Woke up feeling sure AF was here. Used the bathroom and just a little brown spotting when I wiped. Strange, but sure AF is just ranting me and taking its time to really get going! Excited to get started for next mont though!! Sending good thoughts your way ladies, hope we get some more bfps soon! :)


----------



## Vicyi

iow_bird said:


> we've all gotten very quiet :( hehe!
> 
> How's everyone's TTC/WTT going?? Hope everyone is ok.
> We're going to be saying goodbye to Mum tomorrow :( Don't want her to go back to the UK as I won't see her again for 10months. Thank god for the phone, the xbox and skype!! Without all the technology there is no way I could live so far away from my family.
> On the positive side we'll have our bedroom back to ourselves, which will be helpful with TTC!
> And my Brother is looking at flights to come out here for a year or so. Yay!
> 
> Good luck to you ladies in the TWW! x xxx x

Oh that must be hard saying goodbye to your mum. Where does you mum live? And wow lucky brother! I'd love to just pick up for a year and try out someplace new :)

On the WTT front i'm getting impatient! lol. :witch: was late last month and is late again this month :( God know what they are doing. :wacko: :cry:


----------



## bbygurl719

hi all i was trying to join u guys like 3 weeks ago but i was trying to read everything first. i was WTT til May but last week me and DH had to take an emergency trip to Pennslyvania to see DH's dad in the hospital and we drove for 25 1/2 hours on the way up there and kinda slip on take my BC so i took it the next afternoon and it mad me extremely sick. DH said just stop takin it. so i did so as of sunday when the witch showed up we are officially TTC #2 and im super excited and i hope u guys dont mind if i join u!


----------



## juless

Welcome bbygurl719!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Welcome bbygurl719!!!


----------



## bbygurl719

thank you how are u all?


----------



## GalvanBaby

OK, ladies, I am officially confused!!!:wacko: I started temping this month but, my temps have been slightly dropping for the past few days. Does it slowly drop for the last few days of a cycle or does it just drop on AF day? 

I am not having any symptoms of AF, no bloating, no cramps, the boobies aren't even tender and they usually hurt like hell at least a full week before! I have been eating like crazy,:pizza: OH mentioned that I have been hungry all the time for a few days and what was up? MIL told me if I keep eating like this, I am going to get fatter!!!:saywhat: She is lucky she is my MIL so, I have to respect her like my mom!!! I have been irritable and emotional since last Friday more or less and that is about to drive me crazy!!!! I really do not know what is going on! I usually get irritable and emotional the day before AF but, this time it has been a freaking week!!!! Enough already!! :grr:


----------



## juless

Still havin brown spotting all day, light cramps. Come on AF! I want it over with!

Sounds promising GalvanBaby!


----------



## SugarBeth

Good luck, GB! 

Welcome bbtgurl!

Afm, I'm pretty sure I'm entering into ovulation. Fingers crossed! I'm still nervous that last month was a fluke but I'm starting to see signs that it wasn't. Would be a good time to O as we've been staying on track.


----------



## juless

Yay SugarBeth! Hope this is your month!

Strangely, now the brown spotting is tapering off. Almost nothing when I wiped... I do spot before AF, but usually not brown for so long though. I know AF is coming, but its a bit different this month. Ah well! :)


----------



## SugarBeth

Thanks! Hope you're able to figure out what your body is up to soon!

I think I'm going a teeny bit crazy. I found a shirt that I LOVE. I want to buy it so badly. But...it's a maternity shirt. It would fit me in third tri. I'm not even pregnant yet. Furthermore, it would only work if I get pregnant with a girl. Which I have no idea if I would. It's a $25 shirt, so it's a bit of an investment. It would be my favorite shirt ever when I get pregnant if it was a girl. If it wasn't a girl, I'd never get to use it! *sigh* I don't know what to do. The style will be sold out by the end of the season. Even if I got pregnant this month, it would be at least 20 weeks until I knew the gender (with Katie it took 26 weeks, stubborn girl!)


----------



## B&LsMom

mummy_em said:


> Hi ladies not been around much had such a crazy week my son ended up In hospital on Thursday when that's exactly when I should of been dtd I did do it wed and mon but think we will have missed our chance this month though. Hope every one is doing ok xxx

I hope your son is OK--hospitals are no fun!


----------



## B&LsMom

SugarBeth said:


> Thanks! Hope you're able to figure out what your body is up to soon!
> 
> I think I'm going a teeny bit crazy. I found a shirt that I LOVE. I want to buy it so badly. But...it's a maternity shirt. It would fit me in third tri. I'm not even pregnant yet. Furthermore, it would only work if I get pregnant with a girl. Which I have no idea if I would. It's a $25 shirt, so it's a bit of an investment. It would be my favorite shirt ever when I get pregnant if it was a girl. If it wasn't a girl, I'd never get to use it! *sigh* I don't know what to do. The style will be sold out by the end of the season. Even if I got pregnant this month, it would be at least 20 weeks until I knew the gender (with Katie it took 26 weeks, stubborn girl!)

I say buy it and if you end up find out baby is a boy, sell it on craigslist or e-bay!


----------



## Vicyi

Yeah id buy it and if bubs is a boy, save it for the next bumpy and if all else fails then sell it :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

:dust: to you all


----------



## GalvanBaby

Today I am 10DPO, AF is due in 2 or 3 days. Still, no symptoms except a little bloating. Yesterday afternoon, I had some slight cramps for about an ahour and that was it. :shrug:


----------



## juless

My spotting has stopped completely for the last few hours...


----------



## GalvanBaby

Are you going to test Juless? Maybe this is your month!!!!


----------



## juless

I'm going to pick up a few tests tonight and will let you now soon! I had some brown mucousy when i Wiped at lunch and since then just the slight brown coloring when wiping. Hardly feeling any kind of cramping anymore. Super nauseous today as well. Oh, and I suddenly have very dark veins on m breasts today! Not getting too hopeful, but you never know!


----------



## SugarBeth

Good luck, Juless! Keep us updated!


----------



## juless

Just took a test and it was a bfn. Ill take another in the morning though AF will prob get me in the night I bet!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Don't give up until she is here completly!! Fx'd for you!!!


----------



## iow_bird

Hi

I had a complete emotional melt down when Mum left :( She's in the Uk and we're in NZ, so quite a distance and a lot of money to get to see each other.

Hope everyone is ok, I think I ovulated early this month :( so I think we've missed the eggy this cycle, we'll still have a go, but really really doubt we'll have any exciting news! Ah well... nothing to stop us now! 

Good luck to those of you waiting to test!! x x x


----------



## juless

iow_bird, I hope you're feeling better. :( The furthest I've lived away from my mom was 5 hours and I found that horrible, I can't even imagine the distance you have to face. Hope you can see eachother in person again before too long!

Well, I took a test this morning and I believe there was a faint bfp! Even OH saw it! I'm not getting excited yet, just in case. Going to take another tommorow and if it gets darker I'll start celebrating! I'm just seeing a little brown on the tp when I wipe so the spotting seems to be on it's way to stopping. I hope so!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Oh juless pics if you can let see if we see it as well. FX for you hunni


----------



## juless

I wasn't able to take a pic as I was in a big rush this morning. I could take one now but it's been a while since I took the test. I'll be sure to have my phone with me tommorow though! Hopefully it'll be another bfp! :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Okay juless got my fx for you still.


----------



## SugarBeth

(((hugs))) iow_bird. I can't imagine how hard that is, I live only about two miles from my mom.

Juless- how exciting! FX for you, can't wait to hear an update! When I got my BFP with Katie, it was on the month that I was 99.9% positive I was getting my period. I didn't even want to test, DH had to push me into it!


----------



## ARuppe716

So much going happening on our little board...Lots of baby dust your way jules!! 

AF should be here this weekend and then we're all set to go to TTC...can't believe it's here! DH has been slowly bumping our date up (We originally planned on July!) and I'm so excited to start. I'm so broody...I can't wait for the day that I talk about babies and I'm actually talking about mine!


----------



## juless

ARuppe716, thanks! Hope it happens super quick for you!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

AR hope AF comes soon for you :hugs:


----------



## ARuppe716

Thank you ladies!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Your welcome AR


----------



## juless

So I couldn't wait and just took another test. The second line is way easier to see now and I took a pic. It doesn't appear to be an evap line. Going to pick up a digital possibly tonight for the morning. I had a tiny bit of brown when I wiped and have a little light cramping on and off so I'm pretty worried.. don't know, can't help it. I really pray this is a sticky one! I'm thinking the fact that this afternoon's test produced a stronger line then first morning urine is a good sign my hormones are increasing!

Here's the pic, easier to see in person.
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v240/juless231/2012-03-29140712.jpg


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

OMG juless I can so see the line


----------



## SugarBeth

I see it, Juless! How exciting!


----------



## juless

A friend of mine sees it too! :) I just looked at the test and it seems to have turned into an evap line, but during the window you're supposed to check it the whole line had color, not just an edge. Gotta buy some more tests!!! :D


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I sure hope this is it for you juless


----------



## SugarBeth

Love your pregnancy ticker, Juless! Can't wait to have one again myself!


----------



## Vicyi

Congrats Juless!!!
Lots of :dust: all round for those testing this week!!


----------



## Vonnie18

Congrats Jules :) 
Good luck to everyone x


----------



## Vonnie18

I have a question, which may be a silly one but I don't have a clue about ovulation etc. do you only get CM when you are near to or a actually ovulating? X


----------



## SugarBeth

No, you can get it at other times. Ovulation CM is usually eggwhite in color and stretchy. 

There's kits you can also get to tell you when you're leading up to and ovulating.


----------



## Vonnie18

Thanks hun, I'm useless at all this lol x


----------



## B&LsMom

Jules how exciting!! I don't blame you for getting more tests, I've done 4 so far and also have a digi with the conception indicator on its way--hoping it gets here by this weekend!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Congratulations Juless!!! I can see the line!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## juless

Thanks so much for all the lovely congratulations! I took a digital this morning and PREGNANT!!! So excited and amazed. I am so grateful to have so easily been able to conceive and pray its a sticky one. All of those waiting to test, I hope to see your bfps next!!


----------



## MindUtopia

Hi Ladies, 

I've been on a bit of BnB hiatus this past week or so since my mom was here in the UK visiting. She's now gone back to the U.S. after a really lovely visit (she seems to have brought us spring! It's been gorgeous here in Dorset!). So now I'm back to work and back to avoiding work by being on BnB! 

Juless, congrats!! So exciting!! You must be thrilled!

iow_bird, glad your visit with your mum was great! I know how hard it is to say goodbye. I'm usually the less emotional one, but I sobbed when I dropped mine off at the airport. 

We are chugging along towards TTC. It's officially less than a month now since I got my second to last withdrawal bleed on Wednesday. The husband and I toasted to it last night and had a little celebration knowing that this time next month I'd officially be off the pill for at least the next few years and we would be officially moving into the baby-making phase. I start my very last pill packet on Sunday. It feels real now. I don't think it did before this. I'm so excited!! 

Anyone else using Fertility Friend? I was originally very anti-charting (other than just doing CM) because I was afraid it would be too much pressure. But now that I understand it all, it doesn't seem too bad, and it makes so much more sense when we should be having sex and how much and how to know when I'm ovulating. If anyone hasn't signed up, they have a really great online course that has been incredibly useful. I'd definitely recommend it, even if you don't really want to fully chart. It's just a lot of good information. 

So now I'm back to work for the next four days, and then the husband and I are off on our pre-baby holiday to India next Wednesday! :happydance:

Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Well ladies, today my temp is higher than the past few days and no signs of the :witch:, she was supposed to be here either yesterday or today but, no signs!! My temps have been for the past few days:

Monday:97.6
Tuesday: 97.6
Wednesday:97.7
Thursday:97.7
Friday:97.7
Saturday:98.0!!

So, just maybe!? I am wanting to wait to test until Monday unless, I can find a cheap test around here. They are so expensive here, I really don't want to spend the money and it be BFN!!


----------



## B&LsMom

I say if it happens then it was REALLY meant to be--Those temps look great Galvanbaby!!


----------



## mummy_em

Ooh how exciting I for some mad reason tested this morning and got a bfn not due for a note 5 days though lol xx


----------



## SugarBeth

MindU - I'm using Fertility Friend. When I used it with dd it was much more difficult. I'm loving the phone apps for it now, it makes it easier to keep track of everything. 

Curious, how often is everyone BD? There's so many theories on the "right" way to do it as far as timing, like every other day, every two days, every day, etc. Is anyone trying for a certain gender in mind?


----------



## iow_bird

We're kinda more NTNP than TTC with all the temping and charting. I get to stressed about it all and where it took us so long with Tilly I cant put myself through all that again!

We've definately missed this month.... roll on next month! :)


----------



## juless

Sounds promising GalvanBaby!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

juless said:


> Sounds promising GalvanBaby!!

I would be like a week behind you so, hopefully we will get to be bump buddies!!!


----------



## ARuppe716

I feel so lame about this but it's finally April!! AF will be here in the 48 hours then it's CD1 of our first TTC cycle... Woohoo!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

:happydance:Yayayyy Aruppe!!! Don't feel lame, I was so excited when it was finally time for my surgery!!


----------



## MindUtopia

SugarBeth said:


> MindU - I'm using Fertility Friend. When I used it with dd it was much more difficult. I'm loving the phone apps for it now, it makes it easier to keep track of everything.
> 
> Curious, how often is everyone BD? There's so many theories on the "right" way to do it as far as timing, like every other day, every two days, every day, etc. Is anyone trying for a certain gender in mind?

Yep, I've found FF to be really interesting and helpful. I'm a scientist so I always LOVE data! 

Our sex life has been a bit off lately just because of timing and schedules and I wasn't feeling well for a few months, so looking forward to it getting back to normal. Realistically, it's not that often and we are mostly content with that, but for TTC I definitely want to prioritize doing it at least every other day, if not every day once I get fertile CM, until my temp spikes, and then go back to just doing it when we actually feel like it, which is probably like once a week at this point.


----------



## MindUtopia

ARuppe716 said:


> I feel so lame about this but it's finally April!! AF will be here in the 48 hours then it's CD1 of our first TTC cycle... Woohoo!!

Yay!! So exciting!! Today was also the first day of my last packet of birth control for at least the next 3 years. It's weird to think of not taking them anymore after this month. I've been on them for 13-14 years. I'm so looking forward to my body being back to it's normal self again!


----------



## Vicyi

SugarBeth said:


> MindU - I'm using Fertility Friend. When I used it with dd it was much more difficult. I'm loving the phone apps for it now, it makes it easier to keep track of everything.
> 
> Curious, how often is everyone BD? There's so many theories on the "right" way to do it as far as timing, like every other day, every two days, every day, etc. Is anyone trying for a certain gender in mind?

We'll DTD every day, or as near to but without any pressure. If one of us doesn't feel like it, we wont. If we haven't caught in around the first 3months of trying we will prob look for something with a bit more 'timing.' We're in no rush though. We have a 5months TTC period then we will be having a 2month break so if no BFP in that time then we will prob start with the temping etc xx


----------



## SugarBeth

Shame it's not later in my cycle so I could test - announcing a pregnancy on April Fool's Day would have been funny! No one would would know what to think or if I was serious.


----------



## SugarBeth

Vicyi said:


> SugarBeth said:
> 
> 
> MindU - I'm using Fertility Friend. When I used it with dd it was much more difficult. I'm loving the phone apps for it now, it makes it easier to keep track of everything.
> 
> Curious, how often is everyone BD? There's so many theories on the "right" way to do it as far as timing, like every other day, every two days, every day, etc. Is anyone trying for a certain gender in mind?
> 
> We'll DTD every day, or as near to but without any pressure. If one of us doesn't feel like it, we wont. If we haven't caught in around the first 3months of trying we will prob look for something with a bit more 'timing.' We're in no rush though. We have a 5months TTC period then we will be having a 2month break so if no BFP in that time then we will prob start with the temping etc xxClick to expand...

That's basically what we do. Every day if we can manage it and no temping, though I think I'll start temping next month.


----------



## B&LsMom

SugarBeth said:


> Shame it's not later in my cycle so I could test - announcing a pregnancy on April Fool's Day would have been funny! No one would would know what to think or if I was serious.


I must say I considered announcing today because it was April Fools day lol But today would have also been my due date so I decided to not be joking until we know for sure this one is a keeper.


----------



## Vonnie18

My sister is due next Sun and joked about phoning me today to say she was in labour then thought best not to incase she actually did go into labour and I didn't believe her lol

x


----------



## Vicyi

Lol i said to Dan we missed the boat and should have started TTC earlier so we could announce today. :haha: 2years ago we did announce our DSs birth though... felt sooo bad when we got a whole page worth of congratulations. :blush: haha. Was nice when we got them again a week later though :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

How is everyone doing?


----------



## Vonnie18

Not too bad hun, I am hoping that I have managed to fall pg really really quickly coming off the injection or that my periods return to normal soon. Not getting my hopes up for the first though but it's a nice thought :) 

Had a nice quiet weekend, stayed up til 4am this morning watching wrestling with the boys so had a very lazy day today. I'm off on hols this week so going to get my back garden sorted, it's such a mess just now!! And just waiting on my sister popping her little one out lol

Hope everyone has had a good weekend? x


----------



## iow_bird

Hey :) hows everyone doing?

I've been a bit MIA as things have been pretty hectic here. My wee miss has started walking properly and is into everything now! 

Patiently waiting for AF so we can hop back on the TTC wagon again :)

When are you testing Sugarbeth?
x x


----------



## juless

I'm anxiously watching this thread, can't wait to see some more bfps!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hi ladies, my body was playing tricks on me after AF being 3 days late and me having high temps, nausea, heartburn, etc! I am still having symptoms so, my dr wants me to go to get and u/s to make sure there is no ectopic so, I am going on Wednesday afternoon.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

:dust: to you all.


----------



## SugarBeth

Best luck, GB!

Iow - April 11th, if I can hold off that long. Part of me wants to do it on Easter so if it is a BFP, the family will already be gathered in one place. But it feels like I'm only ovulating now and yesterday, which is CD 18/19, so testing early probably isn't a good idea. At least I O'ed earlier than last month, which was CD 21.

DH and I confirmed our baby names for #2 yesterday, quite excited as I'm very attached to them and can't wait to see which one is next to be added into our family!


----------



## Vonnie18

Good luck for 11th SugarBeth :) x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Good luck girls


----------



## slinkymalinki

Hi, I hope I am not intruding. I am WTT in June of this year. My partner had a VR last week. So fingers crossed :)


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

:hi: and Welcome slinkymalinki


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Sending you all good luck and dust!! I'll be stalking!


----------



## baby D

Hey ladies -- not been on this thread for a while so just been catching up!

Juless, huge congrats on your BFP --- how are you feeling? What are your main signs? Am in TWW at the mo and have been super hungry and slightly naseous on and off for a couple of days but not sure nausea would be possible before AF is even due???


----------



## SugarBeth

Baby D - the way I found out I was pregnant with my DD was because I got super sick in the grocery store. All the food was making me dry heave! We went home and tested and I got a BFP. I was only 3w, 6d. However I stayed really sick for 6 months!

What's the soonest anyone here is willing to test? Still sort of tempted to test on Easter just in case but it's 4 days before AF is due IF I'm on my old cycle prebaby so it might not even be accurate at that point.


----------



## juless

baby D said:


> Hey ladies -- not been on this thread for a while so just been catching up!
> 
> Juless, huge congrats on your BFP --- how are you feeling? What are your main signs? Am in TWW at the mo and have been super hungry and slightly naseous on and off for a couple of days but not sure nausea would be possible before AF is even due???

Thank you!! I am feeling mostly exhaustion, veery hungry all the time, and once n a while nausea. I'm feeling a lot more nausea than during my first pregnancy. I started getting all of these symptoms before AF too!


----------



## B&LsMom

SugarBeth said:


> Baby D - the way I found out I was pregnant with my DD was because I got super sick in the grocery store. All the food was making me dry heave! We went home and tested and I got a BFP. I was only 3w, 6d. However I stayed really sick for 6 months!
> 
> What's the soonest anyone here is willing to test? Still sort of tempted to test on Easter just in case but it's 4 days before AF is due IF I'm on my old cycle prebaby so it might not even be accurate at that point.

I got my BFP @ 11DPO 5 days before AF was due!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

SugarBeth said:


> Baby D - the way I found out I was pregnant with my DD was because I got super sick in the grocery store. All the food was making me dry heave! We went home and tested and I got a BFP. I was only 3w, 6d. However I stayed really sick for 6 months!
> 
> What's the soonest anyone here is willing to test? Still sort of tempted to test on Easter just in case but it's 4 days before AF is due IF I'm on my old cycle prebaby so it might not even be accurate at that point.

It depends on how long you LP lasts. You can test and get an answer at 11-15 DPO and it be accurate. Before that I am not sure.


----------



## SugarBeth

Yeah, the problem really is that I have no idea what my cycle is like yet as this is my first known one. I used to be every 28 days but who knows now, especially as I'm O'ing 5-6 days later than usual. I know tests usually pick it up 4-5 days before AF is due, but on the box it says it's only 50% accurate 5 days before. So if I'm not 28 days, it'll be even less accurate! I guess it comes down to how crazed I am by then!

What's not good is that I'm quite sick. My family was sick a bit ago and Katie caught it and finally now gave it to me. Fertility Friend says I could still be fertile and while I'm really not sure, I hate being so sick while I may still be. Im pretty sure that I'm feeling way too under the weather to BD tonight, even though I know DH wouldn't mind doing it while I'm coughing and sneezing! Lol. Hopefully this won't ruin my chances, what terrible timing!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Is anyone testing soon?

How is everyone?

AFM- still waiting for my Cross Hairs for this darn cycle.


----------



## ARuppe716

I've never been so happy to see AF!! Officially on CD 1 of our first TTC cycle!


----------



## SugarBeth

Congrats AR! That's how I felt last month, I was so oddly thrilled to see AF finally! 

So I'm confident now that I O'ed two days ago. Just hoping something sticks!

DH seems to have caught baby fever now too, he said he dreamt of the same little baby boy that looked like me in a few dreams last night. Since Katie is his mini me with every feature, it would be nice to have one that looked like me! I'd love another girl for Katie to have a close sisterly bond (and bc so many people keep saying I must have a boy next, like a girl would be disappointing!) and because I do enjoy having a girl, but a boy would be nice too. He'd be my little Buddy!


----------



## GalvanBaby

I couldn't wait until Af showed to officially be TTCing!! I think that was why AF was 3 days late this time! The witch likes playing games on us.


----------



## baby D

so my temps are only hitting about 36.4 c ---I know that's high enough to show ovulation but pregnancy??? Hight enough? I think not!


----------



## Vonnie18

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Is anyone testing soon?
> 
> How is everyone?
> 
> AFM- still waiting for my Cross Hairs for this darn cycle.

I think I might test in a week or so to see if I have been extremely lucky and conceived before period returned, if not then I'll just need to wait on AF returning. :) x


----------



## Vonnie18

ARuppe716 said:


> I've never been so happy to see AF!! Officially on CD 1 of our first TTC cycle!

Woohoo, good luck hun :) x


----------



## ARuppe716

Thanks, ladies!! I think I was more on edge waiting for AF than I will be for the first TWW. I just wanted to get to this point... Now I can just focus on charting and of course a whole lot of BD!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hi ladies, I went ot the FS today and we got the go ahead to officially start TTC THIS cycle. I was prescribed 100mg of Clomid for CDs 5-9.

I will star those on Friday and hopefully, I will be getting a mother's day present in May!!!!:happydance::happydance:

I have been waiting so long for this, I can't believe it is finally time!!!:happydance:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## B&LsMom

Such great news--clomid does wonders I hear!! :dust:


----------



## Vonnie18

Great news galvanbaby, good luck :) x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Galvan good luck hunni


----------



## GalvanBaby

Thanks ladies:hugs:
Tomorrow is CD5 so, I start Clomid then. I am a little nervous about the side effects, especially irritability.


----------



## bbygurl719

hey guys i hope u dont mind me asking. it seems to me that u all know how cycles work. before i had my daughter i had normal 28 day cycles. so i dont kno if they r the same nw as i came off my BC. i had my 1st day of my priod on march 24th. were would i be on my cycle if it was a still a normal 28 day cycle??ty in advanced


----------



## SugarBeth

bbygurl719 said:


> hey guys i hope u dont mind me asking. it seems to me that u all know how cycles work. before i had my daughter i had normal 28 day cycles. so i dont kno if they r the same nw as i came off my BC. i had my 1st day of my priod on march 24th. were would i be on my cycle if it was a still a normal 28 day cycle??ty in advanced


You'd be CD 12. If you're on the standard cycle, you're probably getting ready to go into your ovulation phase.


----------



## bbygurl719

thak you for rsponding to my post. im pretty sure im still regular as i dont think it has changed. i guess it BDing tonight for me and DH... how do i make a ticker that shows were i am at and when i should test n stuff i never did hese with y daaughter!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

I joined Fertilty Friend. That is where I got my ticker. They have a chart for you to put in information and will help you know where you are on your cycle and when your fertile days are. Good luck!!


----------



## SugarBeth

Lilypie.com also has ovulation and ttc tickers.


----------



## SugarBeth

It's been so quiet in here over the Easter Weekend! Where is everyone in Their cycles?


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hi Sugarbeth!! Happy Easter!
I am on CD 7 and started Clomid on CD 4. I am having wierd effects. Af was just about over and now she reappeared. I am majorly bloated, tired but, can't sleep, and very irritable!!!
I hope this is the cycle for us! I don't think I can take another cycle like this one!!!


----------



## SugarBeth

Best luck GB!

I'm thinking I'll cave and test tonight. When Katie was born, my childhood friend announced she was pregnant. She had her baby this afternoon, wondering if it would be good luck to test now?


----------



## GalvanBaby

Good luck!! Can't wait to see your BFP!!


----------



## SugarBeth

Ended up testing as I'm feeling so sick. Last time we knew I was pregnant because I was super sick at 3w,6d. It was a bfn, but I only O'ed 6 days ago. Not completely counting myself out but it was a bit soul crushing!


----------



## GalvanBaby

It was till too early Sugarbeth so, you still have hope!! Hugs


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

As soon as AF show up we are trying again Yay.


----------



## SugarBeth

GalvanBaby said:


> It was till too early Sugarbeth so, you still have hope!! Hugs

Thanks! I kept thinking it would be too early but with how nauseous and irritable Ive been today I thought somehow maybe I miscalculated with when I O'ed. Not sure why I'm feeling so much like I have morning sickness, maybe it'll pass by tomorrow. It'll be interesting at least to see if AF shows up on Wednesay. If she does, then maybe I'll get a BFP for mother's day next month!


----------



## GalvanBaby

SugarBeth said:


> GalvanBaby said:
> 
> 
> It was till too early Sugarbeth so, you still have hope!! Hugs
> 
> Thanks! I kept thinking it would be too early but with how nauseous and irritable Ive been today I thought somehow maybe I miscalculated with when I O'ed. Not sure why I'm feeling so much like I have morning sickness, maybe it'll pass by tomorrow. It'll be interesting at least to see if AF shows up on Wednesay. If she does, then maybe I'll get a BFP for mother's day next month!Click to expand...

Mother's Day is May 10 here in Mexico so, I am hoping for a pre Mother's Day present!!! :thumbup:

I keep having my moments right now where, I think this month, we will not get it. I am especially worried since AF refuses to leave! Oh says well, if not this month, then he will get a great Father's Day gift in June!

He doesn't like that I am taking the Clomid. He said that, next cycle, I am not taking them. He doesn't understand why the Dr put me on them. With my other 2, I got preggers really quick without assistance. I told him that I think it is because, we have to get preggers before a year or our chances drop and the Clomid will help. That and the fact that my cycles are 20-24 days.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Mother Day is the 6th hoping to conceive around that day


----------



## juless

Good luck you guys!!! :D I hope I hear about some more bfps here soon! :D


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Hope so too juless


----------



## mummy_em

I got my :bfp: on Friday was a total shock as I thought I was out this month after my son had benn in hospital still can't quite believe it


----------



## SugarBeth

mummy_em said:


> I got my :bfp: on Friday was a total shock as I thought I was out this month after my son had benn in hospital still can't quite believe it

That's wonderful! Congrats!!


----------



## Vicyi

Aww lots of congrats and :dust: needed in here. :) Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## GalvanBaby

Congratulations Mummy_Em!!! H&H 9months!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## juless

Congrats!! How wonderful!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Congrats mummy_em


----------



## mummy_em

Thankyou ladies and congratulations to every one else who has got there bfp I'm exactly a week behind juless xx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Your welcome mummy_em


----------



## bbygurl719

congatz


----------



## iow_bird

mummy_em said:


> I got my :bfp: on Friday was a total shock as I thought I was out this month after my son had benn in hospital still can't quite believe it

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thats wonderful news!!

I'm waiting for Af which is due on thursday, then have a biopsy (down there) scheduled for the week after. If I'm all healed up again we'll try next month, otherwise we'll have to wait for another month! Urgh!

Good luck to those of you in the 2WW. Sugarbeth: you're so early to be testing! Don't feel blue! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Hotpink: good luck next cycle, I'm glad you've made a decision on when to try :)

xxxx


----------



## B&LsMom

Congrats Mummy_Em!!!!


----------



## SugarBeth

iow_bird said:


> Good luck to those of you in the 2WW. Sugarbeth: you're so early to be testing! Don't feel blue! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you.
> 
> 
> xxxx

Thanks! I keep trying to tell myself that it doesn't count, but I feel quite discouraged! I didn't realize how much I wanted a BFP this month until I saw a BFN instead. I promised myself I wouldn't symptom spot, but now I can't help but think of things that may encourage me to believe I'm still not out. I feel like I'll be on pins and needles from Wednesday on waiting for AF to show since I may be on a longer cycle.


----------



## iow_bird

sugarbeth: that TWW is so much harder than I thought it would be eh!

Just out of interest, are we all TTC now? is it worth asking admin to move our group out of WTT?

xx


----------



## Vicyi

I'm still WTT :(


----------



## mummy_em

I tested early and got a bfn that was 5 days before af was due then I am usually bang on time for my period and felt like it was coming at any point and then didn't so tested the next day and there it was so don't rule any thing out untill she shows xxx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Vicki I am as well.


----------



## SugarBeth

mummy_em said:


> I tested early and got a bfn that was 5 days before af was due then I am usually bang on time for my period and felt like it was coming at any point and then didn't so tested the next day and there it was so don't rule any thing out untill she shows xxx

That's great to hear!


----------



## SugarBeth

AF is due today. Woke up with a bunch of cramps so it's not looking good. At least it would mean I'm still punctual though which would be good for next cycle.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

:hugs: SB


----------



## Vonnie18

mummy_em said:


> I got my :bfp: on Friday was a total shock as I thought I was out this month after my son had benn in hospital still can't quite believe it

Huge congrats hunni :) x


----------



## juless

Aww, that's too bad SugarBeth! Though you still aren't officially out till AF really shows up, fingers crossed! Also, just have to say that whenever I see your avatar I think, man that little girl just can't possibly look even cuter, then BAM you post a new pic and she is! What an adorable little sweetie she is!


----------



## SugarBeth

juless said:


> Aww, that's too bad SugarBeth! Though you still aren't officially out till AF really shows up, fingers crossed! Also, just have to say that whenever I see your avatar I think, man that little girl just can't possibly look even cuter, then BAM you post a new pic and she is! What an adorable little sweetie she is!

Thank you! I've thought the same about your little girl, she's such a cutie! 

So far no AF but the cramps are getting worse and my abdomin is very tender. I hate waiting games! It especially doesn't help that I'm picking out nursery themes while waiting for AF's arrival!


----------



## iow_bird

Awww, Sugarbeth :( hope AF doesn't get you xx If it does though, Af arrived for me today so we'll be cycling together next month :)

xxxx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Got my Cross Hair can't wait for AF to come and go so we can start trying next cycle.


----------



## SugarBeth

How's everyone doing? Where is everyone on their cycles?


----------



## bbygurl719

i am at 6dpo


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

4dpo for me today.


----------



## SugarBeth

I'm 30CD so far. Not sure how long this cycle will go. It's apparently not a 28D cycle as I'm getting bfns.


----------



## MollyWeasley

I'm pretty sure today will be CD1 (huge temp drop this morning) so I'm finally done WTT. I've put away the thermometer and am moving to NTNP.

I had to stay away from this thread for awhile because it turned into a TTC/pregnancy announcement thread which is really tough to read when you're still WTT. :cry: I wonder how the May ladies must feel.

Wishing everyone the best, will check in from time to time.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I'll be a May cycle ladies and I'm pretty darn excited for everyone who are TTC and got their BFP on this thread...


----------



## B&LsMom

MollyWeasley said:


> I'm pretty sure today will be CD1 (huge temp drop this morning) so I'm finally done WTT. I've put away the thermometer and am moving to NTNP.
> 
> I had to stay away from this thread for awhile because it turned into a TTC/pregnancy announcement thread which is really tough to read when you're still WTT. :cry: I wonder how the May ladies must feel.
> 
> Wishing everyone the best, will check in from time to time.

I'm sorry you felt that way--lots of baby dust now that you are NTNP :dust:


----------



## GalvanBaby

How many more poeple are WTT still?


----------



## Vicyi

ME ME ME ME ME!! :cry: :cry: :cry: AND i think i'm gonna have to postpone till nearer the end :grr: :ignore: not fair! :(


----------



## GalvanBaby

Vicyi said:


> ME ME ME ME ME!! :cry: :cry: :cry: AND i think i'm gonna have to postpone till nearer the end :grr: :ignore: not fair! :(

:hugs:Aww Vicyi!! I am sorry!!:hugs::hugs:
It is so not fair!!! I hope you get your BFP first cycle!!!:hugs:


----------



## mummy_em

Do the ones of us who have got our bfp got a group any where yet to move into as would like to carry on talking with all the ladies in here xx


If not should I start one xx


----------



## GalvanBaby

Great idea Mummy Em! I don't have mt BFP yet but, we should start another thread in the TTC forum and one in the 1st Trimester


----------



## mummy_em

I will set the pregnancy one up what shall I call it x


----------



## mummy_em

Shall I just keep 'Easter bunnys hatching Easter eggs'


----------



## juless

I've joined int the December babies group, some of the other ladies from here are too. It's a big group though!


----------



## B&LsMom

I'm due in November


----------



## mummy_em

Here is a link 
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...nys-hatching-easter-eggs-pregnancy-group.html

I joined the December group too and it is really big would be nice to keep up with every one in here xx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I'm praying I'll be due late Jan early Feb


----------



## B&LsMom

Fingers crossed for you Hotpink_Mom


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Thank you blakesmom


----------



## iow_bird

hey :)

I'm cd3, have a biopsy down there on CD 7 and hoping will be all healed up in time for Ov! 
Shame our wee group seems to be disbanding :( We could always get this thread moved to the "groups" thread so we can keep it going and not lose touch without being in the WTT bit anymore?

Sorry if people are upset by us TTC, I'm still waiting for my BFP though and am not upset by people getting them! I'm so pleased for you all! x x x


----------



## SugarBeth

I'm the same I_B - I love hearing about everyone getting their BFP! It's encouraging to me. It is sad that our small group is splitting though! 

Still waiting on AF. I continually think its here but instead I have so much Clear/white tinged cm. I got a bfn yesterday morning so I'm just confused!


----------



## mummy_em

I want to keep taking to every one in here I love this little group but I don't want to upset any one :-( x


----------



## SugarBeth

mummy_em said:


> I want to keep taking to every one in here I love this little group but I don't want to upset any one :-( x

Stay! You're part of the group. You've accomplished the goal we're all trying to reach. You shouldn't be shunned out for that! This group is for all March - May ttcers.


----------



## GalvanBaby

I agree with Sugarbeth, you shouldn't be shunned out just because you got your BFP!! This group is for all March, April, and MAy TTCers so, it is obvious we will have BFPs while others are still WTT. I was WTT up until this cycle and I was very ahhpy for all of the BFPs on here! You all have WTT, TTC, and now have met your goal!! 
A huge Congratulations to all of you!!! We love having you here!!


----------



## jade30

I'm Jo. I'm 27 and wtt in april 2012, which is also the same month I marry my wonderful partner I have two children already aged 5 and 3, from previous relationship and my partner has a 15 year old! Adjusting to being a step mum to a teenager has been strange lol. Im really excited about ttc and looking forward to getting to know everyone else who is too!


----------



## mummy_em

Aw thanks ladies I had to go and have a scan yesterday as I had had some one sided pain they found the sack and the yolk and all is in the right place I have to go back on the 23rd for another scan do hopefully will be able to see something in there. 
The last 3 times I have become pregnant I have lifted my pelvis up above like against the back of my bed straight after sex for as long as I can stay there it has worked every time now guess its gravity doing its job xxx


----------



## mummy_em

Welcome jo xx


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

:hi: and welcome jo


----------



## ARuppe716

mummy_em: I don't post on here often but love staying current on this board. I'm currently TTC and have gone over to the other boards but don't have the same connection to the ladies there. I have found that this thread has the best bunch of ladies and would love to stay in touch as we all get our BFP's. So don't feel like you need to go somewhere else. Easter girls stick together!! And we'll stick together if we have matching threads on the Pregnancy boards!


----------



## iow_bird

Hello :)

I'm going to e-mail admin and ask them to move us to the groups bit of the board if everyone is happy with that. Let me know what you think and I'll do it tomorrow.
We don't really fit in anywhere anymore :) but I don't want to lose touch with you guys.

How are all our preggy Mama's going? Any news on AF arriving SB?

I'm getting pretty scared about the biopsy on Thursday, they've said it should take 4 days before we can BD so maybe able to catch the eggy this cycle, fingers crossed! 

xxx


----------



## GalvanBaby

:hugs: I_B Good luck with the biopsy!! Hope you get better in time to catch that eggy!!!

That sounds like a great idea, we need to be moved to a group section. Maybe everybody will feel better then.


----------



## iow_bird

argh, I've just messed up my avatar :( how do you resize an image to go on here without making it minature???


----------



## mummy_em

Good luck with the biopsy hun if you do manage to catch that egg get those legs up like I said you never know lol. 
Im worring about the next scan just hoping they will see something in there time seems to be going so slow at the moment xx


----------



## SugarBeth

iow_bird said:


> Waw
> 
> Any news on AF arriving SB?
> 
> xxx

Not yet, still waiting. I'm now CD32 with 3 bfn.


----------



## juless

SugarBeth, I'm hoping that the bfns are just because it's to early to pick it up!! Fingers crossed! Are you planning on getting a blood test done if AF doesn't arrive soon?


----------



## SugarBeth

I'm not really sure what my next course of action is, really! I've never had a cycle this long in my life. I tried two different pregnancy tests and nothing. I know I didn't skip this month from breastfeeding so AF must be on its way if the tests are right. I guess I'll just wait it out for a while more and see what happens before getting a blood test. Hopefully something will happen soon!


----------



## B&LsMom

iow_bird said:


> Hello :)
> 
> I'm going to e-mail admin and ask them to move us to the groups bit of the board if everyone is happy with that. Let me know what you think and I'll do it tomorrow.
> We don't really fit in anywhere anymore :) but I don't want to lose touch with you guys.
> 
> How are all our preggy Mama's going? Any news on AF arriving SB?
> 
> I'm getting pretty scared about the biopsy on Thursday, they've said it should take 4 days before we can BD so maybe able to catch the eggy this cycle, fingers crossed!
> 
> xxx

That would be great if they could move us!! I've been sick for the last week--caved and taking a few of my anti-nausea meds from my previous pregnancy. Wish I could fast forward to the 2nd trimester at the moment. I HATE throwing up : (


----------



## mummy_em

How is every one xx


----------



## SugarBeth

mummy_em said:


> How is every one xx

Grumpy, here. Only thing worse than getting AF when ttcing is having to wait for it and not being able to go on to the next cycle. Hope everyone else is having better luck!


----------



## GalvanBaby

IB: I haven't the slightest idea how to resize pics. Sorry.

I am officially in the TWW, I got my crosshairs this morning so, I will be testing next Tuesday or Wednesday. I hope I get a BFP, I don't know if I can handle another cycle of Clomid!!!

Hope you get your BFP SB!!! I know you hate being in limbo!!! Hugs!


----------



## SugarBeth

Thanks, GB! FX for you!


----------



## iow_bird

hope something happens soon for you SB, it sucks hanging around waiting!

Goodluck with your Clomid cycle GB :) hope you catch that wee eggy first time :)

I really hope we get chance to try this month! It sucks having to wait about for all this silly medical stuff :(

xxxx


----------



## iow_bird

woohoo I sorted my Avatar out :) yay!


----------



## SugarBeth

Beautiful avatar, I_B!

Can't wait to hear of more BFPs from this group! I have my fingers crossed for everyone! 

I'm debating trying to test yet again sometime this week, between tomorrow and Saturday. I've had more than my share of BFN's for this cycle but tomorrow I'll be a full week late, 16 DPO and my body is doing some crazy things (I have large amounts of EWCM, more than I've ever seen even during ovulation periods and it hasn't been followed by AF) so maybe I'll try again. It's expensive though, which is the main reason I'm holding back. I've spent about $15 in BFN tests so far just this month! I keep getting really crampy the last two days so I'm trying to hold off in case that's AF trying to gear up. Knowing my luck, it'll show right after wasting another test! I really don't feel pregnant, with my daughter I was terribly sick before AF was even due, but who knows.


----------



## B&LsMom

iow_bird said:


> woohoo I sorted my Avatar out :) yay!

Love the new Avatar!!!


----------



## Vicyi

Hows everyone doing? SB did u decide to test again? xx


----------



## mummy_em

Good luck if you do decide to test sb hope you will get an answer to what's going on really soon love the new avatar ib. 
Afm I feel so rough feeling really sick I feel like I have to eat constantly to keep it at bay it makes it worse having to walk a mile in the morning to take the kids to school hubby works mornings as well so no help it has been getting better by the evening hope it goes soon lol xx


----------



## bbygurl719

ill be testing soon i cant wait


----------



## SugarBeth

Just tested. It's a bfn again. Guess I just have to wait out this very long cycle and stop poas. Hate to think I'm missing out on next cycle time doing nothing. I have no idea what my body is up to!


----------



## GalvanBaby

AW SB!!:hugs: Are you having any symptoms either way? Maybe you are one of the ones who will only get a BFP with a blood test? I know long stretch but, you never know!!!!:hugs:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I think I may test as well this cycle too DH forgot we was on a break and now the wait begins.


----------



## SugarBeth

I'm having signs of *something*, I just don't know which as they mimic each other. I've been so exhausted all the time, ive been irritable and moody (I just got done crying over my can opener being missing - as a reference point, that's not my every day behavior!) I've been crampy, I'm bloated, I'm constantly hungry even just after eating, and I have lots of cm. This has been going on for a week and a half now. I keep saying it means something is about to happen but nothing does. 

I mimicked my mother's pregnancies last time. She had two babies that only showed up with blood tests. But I don't feel like that's the case yet. I'm still expecting AF to come, but it's taking it's sweet old time gettin here and ruining my next cycle. I only had two left!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

:hugs: SB, hope something happens soon for you a bfp or af.


----------



## iow_bird

Go to the Dr's SB, get a blood test and then at least you'll know one way or another. I couldn't handle not knowing!!!! 

Good luck to all you girls testing!

Had my biopsy last night, was utterly hideous, but should be able to TTC this cycle :)


----------



## GalvanBaby

iow_bird said:


> Go to the Dr's SB, get a blood test and then at least you'll know one way or another. I couldn't handle not knowing!!!!
> 
> Good luck to all you girls testing!
> 
> Had my biopsy last night, was utterly hideous, but should be able to TTC this cycle :)

I hope you are feeling better today!! I had a biopsy done on my cervix last year and had pain for a couple of days.

When will you get the results?


----------



## iow_bird

wasn't cervix :( was in the vulva. Hurts so bad and I'm having to work today


----------



## GalvanBaby

:hugs::hugs:IB!! I hope you feel better tomorrow!!!:hugs:

Well, I am no longer nauseaous!:growlmad: The first day, I thought, I ate something. It lasted 2 more days so, I began thinking it was a symptom. Well, I woke up today and no more nausea!! So, it must have been something I ate or a virus.:shrug:

I am 6DPO so, I knew it was early but, I was hoping.:blush:

I will be testing Monday or Tuesday. HAs anybody gotten a NFP on 10 or 11DPO?


----------



## SugarBeth

Hugs, IB! That's great that you can ttc this cycle!

GB - early pregnancy symptoms come and go in early pregnancy. It may be a sign still! Best of luck. 

I'm chalking this cycle up to either a missed one, just because it makes me feel saner. I've had EWCM for 3 days now, wondering if I'm in the next cycle and O'ing? I will be going for my annual check up in a few weeks so I'm going to hold off blood tests and such until then. Hopefully I'll know more at that time anyway. Breastfeeding seems to really be messing up my cycles, which I find odd since Katie has never nursed so little (she suddenly started eating a lot of solids the last month).


----------



## B&LsMom

GalvanBaby said:


> :hugs::hugs:IB!! I hope you feel better tomorrow!!!:hugs:
> 
> Well, I am no longer nauseaous!:growlmad: The first day, I thought, I ate something. It lasted 2 more days so, I began thinking it was a symptom. Well, I woke up today and no more nausea!! So, it must have been something I ate or a virus.:shrug:
> 
> I am 6DPO so, I knew it was early but, I was hoping.:blush:
> 
> I will be testing Monday or Tuesday. HAs anybody gotten a NFP on 10 or 11DPO?

I got this BFP @ 11DPO


----------



## SugarBeth

AF finally came, after a 38 day cycle. I joked this morning that it would come bc it was the first time I was going out for the day and not wearing a "just in case" pad. Sure enough! Luckily I brought one along in the diaper bag. I guess it was just a long cycle, the first I've ever had. Hopefully I'll have better luck next month or at least a shorter cycle!


----------



## GalvanBaby

:hugs::hugs: SB!!! I hope this cycle is shorter for you and you get your BFP this time!!!:hugs:


----------



## GalvanBaby

I am on 8DPO today and still having nausea off and on. I haven't had anymore heartburn since the other day. My appetite has increased in the past 2 days, now!!:growlmad:

If I am not preggers, I am mad!! I hate being nauseated and am scared to death of vomiting! I never have heartburn! If I keep eating like this, I am going to get fat for no reason!!!:growlmad:

Yesterday, I smelled fresh baked bread and wanted it so bad but, I didn't buy any. The nausea started about 10 minutes later!! OH was like what the hell?!:haha:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Who is testing next week?


----------



## GalvanBaby

Me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

This is my first time!!! It has been 1 very long TWW!! Only a couple more days to go!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

When are you testing?


----------



## GalvanBaby

Tuesday or Wednesday. I will be 11DPO on Tuesday.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Okay, I'm only 4dpo ,but think of testing thursday


----------



## Vonnie18

Hey girls, how are u all? Not been on for a week or so. Took a test and it was a BFN which I new deep down it would be but still got to me a bit! Anyway, started bleeding 2 days ago which turned out to just be spotting and since then had brownish discharge! Sorry if TMI lol. Not sure what to make of that as I did get cramps like I was due period! so do you think I should count that as my first cycle?? Confused!
Good luck to those of you testing soon, can't wait to see more BFP's in here :) x


----------



## juless

Vonnie, I would take another test if you haven't after the spotting, just in case. When AF was due for me I had 3 days of brown spotting, only when wipingd and had a little red too. I was sure it was the start of AF but it stopped. Tested and bfp! You never know, might be good to just be sure.


----------



## Vonnie18

juless said:


> Vonnie, I would take another test if you haven't after the spotting, just in case. When AF was due for me I had 3 days of brown spotting, only when wipingd and had a little red too. I was sure it was the start of AF but it stopped. Tested and bfp! You never know, might be good to just be sure.

I might do :) I can tell I'm gonna be a poas addict lol xx


----------



## SugarBeth

Thanks GB! Best luck to you and HP this week!

My body seems to enjoy playing games. Juless, what you just described is happening to me. Instead of my normal heavy first two days, I'm now not even spotting. I had a little bit show when I first saw AF. Now it's only when I wipe and it's brownish like the end of a period. I'm CD39 though so idk why it's happening. This is such an insane cycle!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Maybe you are preggers SB and the POAS doesn't read it.


----------



## SugarBeth

Perhaps. My hopes for this cycle have soared and crashed so many times in the last 2-3 weeks that it's given up. I'm now just trying to be patient and see what happens. Im hoping I can get into the doctors' in early May to get everything checked out. I have a feeling it's breastfeeding's fault though that I'm so messed up in this cycle. It's defintely messin with my head too - I just tried to call my doctor not realizing that it's Sunday! I felt quite silly when the answering service told me that they'd be back after the weekend. Oops! Lol


----------



## mummy_em

I had brown discharge at about 18dpo it the first time I have had it while pregnant it went pretty quickly to maybe you should try and get a blood test SB and see if anything is going on. Vonnie I think you should test again too xx


----------



## SugarBeth

I'm going to try to get an appointment for my annual checkup the first week of May. If I can, I'm going to ask about getting a blood test if nothing changes.


----------



## Vicyi

Good luck to everyone testing this week :dust: and i hope your cycles sort themselves out SB :hugs: My cycles are still random, anywhere from 26-35days atm :( Its been 26days since my last period started (19 since finished) so i guess it will be anytime in the next week or so. Still a bit gutted though as this should be our last cycle before TTC but we've had to postpone for a few weeks so no doubt it'll be one more after this!!


----------



## Vonnie18

SB - hope u can get an app with docs soon! Like everyone else said, maybe positive will show with blood test. Good luck hun. 
Think I'll give in and test at some point next week :) x


----------



## B&LsMom

GalvanBaby said:


> I am on 8DPO today and still having nausea off and on. I haven't had anymore heartburn since the other day. My appetite has increased in the past 2 days, now!!:growlmad:
> 
> If I am not preggers, I am mad!! I hate being nauseated and am scared to death of vomiting! I never have heartburn! If I keep eating like this, I am going to get fat for no reason!!!:growlmad:
> 
> Yesterday, I smelled fresh baked bread and wanted it so bad but, I didn't buy any. The nausea started about 10 minutes later!! OH was like what the hell?!:haha:

Thanks a lot after reading this I'm craving warm french bread LOL


----------



## iow_bird

Good luck to everyone testing. :) will be thinking of you all.

SB, I hope your cycle regualtes itself soon :) or you get that elusive BFP!!

Catch you all soon, hectic in my world at the moment


----------



## sequeena

Hi ladies do you mind if I join?

I'm Sarah, 23 and my OH is Sean, 28. We have an 8 month old son called Thomas and dad and son share the same birthday :cloud9: we were meant to TTC #2 in 2013 but have decided to start now!

Luckily just as we decided to TTC I came into my fertile period so we *may* have caught the egg this month. My cycles are still a bit wonky but if AF doesn't arrive by May 2nd I'll test :D


----------



## SugarBeth

Hi Sequeena! I remember you from the last time I was ttc'ing with my daughter! (I was under the name MommyWishes back then i think!) She's 9 months old now. I'm 23 and DH is 28 as well. Hope you have a quick ttc journey!

Good luck Vonnie and Vicyi!


----------



## Vonnie18

Hi Sequeena, fingers crossed for u :) x


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

I believe I implanted yesterday girls


----------



## juless

Hotpink_Mom said:


> I believe I implanted yesterday girls

That's great news!! Looking forward to an upcoming bfp!!! :happydance:


----------



## sequeena

Thanks for the welcome ladies :)

Good luck hotpink, hope you get a :bfp:!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

and this morning I'm not feeling so good either.


----------



## GalvanBaby

:happydance: HP!!! Ihope you get your BFP!!!

I had my temp dop yesterday but, no more symtoms except nausea if I wait too long to eat. 

I broke yesterday and went to buy a test for today! I couldn't find any (bad thing about Mexico) so, I will wait util tomorrow and look for one for Wednesday morning. AF is due tomorrow, I hope she stays away!!


----------



## bbygurl719

today im 4 days late!


----------



## SugarBeth

Hope the witch stays away for you, GB!

BBG - when are you going to test??

HP - hope you get your BFP.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Thank you girls


----------



## iow_bird

good luck hope you get your bfp hotpink.

:) Is it time for congratulations BBG??

I'm pretty sure it's Ov day today, and still too sore to BD! Urgh, might try tonight, but more than likely on to next month!

xxx


----------



## bbygurl719

yes there is a congratz in store went to the health department to day and got my :bfp: due december 29th, 2012


----------



## juless

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Congrats BBG


----------



## bbygurl719

ty


----------



## SugarBeth

Congrats BBG!!


----------



## iow_bird

Whoop Whoop!!! Congratulations BBG!!! So pleased for you!! x x x


----------



## B&LsMom

Congrats BBG--sneaking in at the end of 2012--good job LOL


----------



## bbygurl719

yeah really sneaking lol


----------



## GalvanBaby

Congratulations BBG!!!!!!


----------



## bbygurl719

ty


----------



## Vicyi

EEK congrats!! One more lovely BFP ticked off!! Any way we could record BFP dates/EDDs and gender (later on!!) on first page? xx


----------



## Vicyi

sequeena said:


> Hi ladies do you mind if I join?
> 
> I'm Sarah, 23 and my OH is Sean, 28. We have an 8 month old son called Thomas and dad and son share the same birthday :cloud9: we were meant to TTC #2 in 2013 but have decided to start now!
> 
> Luckily just as we decided to TTC I came into my fertile period so we *may* have caught the egg this month. My cycles are still a bit wonky but if AF doesn't arrive by May 2nd I'll test :D

:hi: Sequeena. I've seen you around but have never yet told you how adorable your LO is <3 Bless him xx


----------



## SugarBeth

Is the OP still around? Maybe when we make a new group we can record it? 

I'm waiting for my doctor's office to get back from lunch. I had three days of barely spotting with old blood and now it's gone. From someone who usually has heavy week long periods, I don't know what to make of it. I don't know what breakthrough bleeding looks like from a non-ovulating cycle but maybe that's what it is? Hopefully I get an appointment soon.


----------



## sequeena

Yay :bfp:! Congrats! :D

Thank you Vicyi! Your LOs are adorable too :D


----------



## iow_bird

Hope you work out whats going on soon SB. Must be so frustrating for you. xx

We're out this cycle, but I'm thinking positive, at least I don't have to go through the next 2 weeks wondering if it worked. Next month we should be back on track, everything healed and baby making underway! Fx it doesn't take to long to get our BFP!

Anyone testing soon? xxx


----------



## GalvanBaby

I tested yesterday afternoon and it was a BFN. Af was due yesterday or today latest and no symptoms or signs of her. I am hoping it was a early and too diluted urine being in the afternoon. I will retest on Friday or Saturday.


----------



## Vonnie18

Congratulations BBG!! How excting, maybe a wee christmas baby :)

Hotpink - when are you testing?

Good luck for the next test Galvan 

xx


----------



## iow_bird

Did you get hold of your Dr's SB? xx

GB: Good luck testing again, maybe FMU next time :) Hope AF stays away xxx

Everyone else, hope your doing well... and you pregnant ladies are going well!

xxx


----------



## GalvanBaby

iow_bird said:


> Did you get hold of your Dr's SB? xx
> 
> GB: Good luck testing again, maybe FMU next time :) Hope AF stays away xxx
> 
> Everyone else, hope your doing well... and you pregnant ladies are going well!
> 
> xxx

I bought 2 tests yesterday. I planned to do 1 this morning and if it was a BFN, do the other on Saturday. OH was very impatient and kept begging me to do it!! SO, I gave in. I knew it was going to be BFN, it was on 11DPO and late in the afternoon! 

I will retest Saturday with FMU for sure!!!:thumbup:


----------



## iow_bird

ARgh! Having a broody day!! hehe! don't get them too often, but one of the girls I work with just told me she's 7wks preggy :) so pleased for her but it makes me feel a bit sad that we haven't been able to "try" for a few months. On a more positive note, OH told me yesterday that he's looking forward to bubba #2 and wants to get on with it now :)


----------



## bbygurl719

ty vonnie. and i can tell this 1st tri is gunna be hell for me. ive been so naseaous its crazy i didnt feel like this til like 8 weeks with ella!!


----------



## iow_bird

AS I have no one else to share this with.... me and Hubby finally managed to BD last night almost normally! Not much pain for me... definately heaps better than it was. I'm so so pleased and feel like a massive weight has been lifted off my shoulders. Didn't realise how much it was getting to me. Yayayayay!!
Also, although I had ewcm on Monday, I wasn't really due to ov until today so maybe we're in with a teeny chance this month after all :)

SB: Any news babe x x x


----------



## MindUtopia

Hi Ladies,

I haven't posted here in a while, but just thought I'd pop back in. We are now officially TTC. AF should be winding up in the next couple days and I'm on CD4 at the moment, so hoping maybe the holiday weekend next week will be a good one for us (or at least a fun one of trying!). Hope you all are doing great. iow_bird, yay for having a chance this month! I had a biopsy done there years ago and it sucked (way worse than my cervical biopsy). I completely passed out in the doctor's office and came to on the floor surrounded by nurses trying to feed me biscuits to wake me up! LOL But FX for you and everyone else this month!

Karen


----------



## Vicyi

Aww glad you managed to get that weight lifted IB. FX'd you caught that eggy too!!


----------



## SugarBeth

Good luck MindU!

IB - glad things are going well and you're now able to BD!

No news here. Nothing has been happening. Katie picked back up on her nursing lately and I'm worried she is taking away my cycles. I keep trying to remember that everything works out, even if not in my own time and once it does happen, it'll be at a good time and I'll be happy it didn't happen sooner because it'll feel "right". Last time I got so stressed bc i was on cycle 4 and no bfps. When my BFP came, it was in the perfect month so my first child could share our birthdays in the same week. I'm just so impatient!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hi ladies. Still no BFP and no AF. I hate Clomid!!! I talked to my Dr, she said that the test here in Mexico are not as good as in the US. They usually do not detect anything until 20DPO so, I have to wait until next week. :growlmad:

I will be 20DPO on next Thursday so, I will test either then or Friday. I guess in Mexico instead of a TWW we have to have a 3WW!! This sucks. :cry:

If AF shows, I will go to Texas and buy tons of OPKs and HPTs!! I only live about 2 hours from there and have been planning a shopping trip there anyhoo.:happydance:


----------



## iow_bird

Aw Galvan that sucks!! Can you order any better tests off the internet?? Hope AF doesn't rear it's ugly head and you get your BFP this month

SB: Feeding might be messing AF up. I know my friend has wonky cycles which are just about regulating as her LO is cutting down on feeds. Thinking positively, you might just get preggy with no need to worry about periods!! And you might get to avoid that 2ww as well :) We're not sure how easy it will be to get our BFP for so many resons, BF is one of them, but I won't stop feeding Tilly until she decides to stop. Next bubba will come along when it's good and ready :) Hope you get your BFP soon though, frustrating waiting eh!


----------



## GalvanBaby

IB: I tried to oreder some and I got an error message for everyone. They are not allowed to be delivered to Mexico!! Go figure!!! :growlmad:


----------



## iow_bird

random!! That hard for you, but I guess at least you can get them in Texas and it sounds like an awesome excuse for a nice shopping trip :) x x


----------



## iow_bird

Hope you guys have all had a nice weekend, it's been very quiet on here :) 

4dpo today :) not sure if we caught the eggy or not, had loads of ewcm on Monday, but wasn't due to ov until Fri, BD on Thursday so no idea if we got the timing right! There will be a lot more BDing in this house next month :) I think I might feel a bit cheated if we do get our BFP this month as I'm kinda liking having my sex life back. hehe, TMI there sorry!!

xx


----------



## sequeena

I hope you've caught the egg! :D

I'm 10DPO now. I'm not charting or anything, just following online calculators so don't know when I truly ov'd but I should have been fertile from the 16th-21st and OV'd on the 19th. We started BDing on the 20th (my birthday) and BD'd everyday until the 24th. We MAY have caught the egg. Implantation should have happened yesterday (I had cramps and spotting so who knows?) and a pregnancy test should work tomorrow...but I've done a cheapy today and it's a clear :bfn:

I've been feeling nauseous (which didn't happen until 6 weeks with Thomas), backache, cramps etc. I'm hoping AF isn't on her way!


----------



## Vonnie18

Hey, hope everyone is well and had a good weekend? 
Iow- glad your getting your sex life back ;) 
Galvan - fingers crossed for next weeks test :) 

Well, I still haven't tested again. Was soooo tempted today in asda as they had cheapie tests 2 for £1. I picked them up but put them back again lol xx


----------



## GalvanBaby

Well, the :witch: got me.:cry:

I am going to talk with my Dr tomorrow to see what plan B is.

I think from our last conversation, she will put me on Clomid from CDs 3-7 and may raise the dose. I am worried about raising the dose because of the risk of OHSS. I am going to request more monitoring this cycle.


----------



## SugarBeth

GB (((hugs))))!

IB - glad you're enjoying ttc! At least some parts are fun and not stressful!!

I definitely think breastfeeding is faulting my cycles. I'm now leaving it up to fate. We're going to continue BD'ing often, hope to see cycles, and cross fingers for a pregnancy soon. Katie is still young, we have time, so it'll happen when it's meant to. But that doesn't mean I'm not praying to get a BFP before July! Lol


----------



## Vonnie18

Aww Galvan, sorry AF got you! 
SB - I hope your cycles return to normal soon

Fingers crossed for us all :) xx


----------



## ARuppe716

Good Morning ladies...I know don't comment too much but i enjoy this thread and follow everything going on. Yesterday at 10 dpo I took a HPT just for fun expecting nothing. I left it in the bathroom while I showered for 5-10 minutes and when I got out I had a faint line! I didn't want to trust it since I didn't time the test and the room was steamy. I took another this morning and it looks exactly the same-faint pink line-so I think I have my BFP. I am excited but very nervous to get too excited, it's still very early and I know I'll feel better when I get a stronger line and can use a digital...

Lots of baby dust to everyone here!! You ladies are wonderful and I feel lucky to have babyandbump :)


----------



## juless

Congrats!!
And a huge good luck to all the ladies with their AF! Hope to see more bfps next month!


----------



## Vicyi

Eek loving all the BFPs :) Makes me excited for mine :)


----------



## MindUtopia

Congrats, ARuppe!! That's so exciting!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Aruppe, a line is a line!! Congrats!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## iow_bird

Congratulations Aruppe. :) xx

Sorry AF got you GB, :( 

I'm 6dpo, and happy :) finally feeling quite calm about the whole TTC thing xxx


----------



## iow_bird

hey
I've made us a new thread in the TTC groups and discussions forum

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-gro...-wtt-march-april-may-2012-a.html#post17665325

Hope thats ok. See you there :) x x x


----------



## B&LsMom

iow_bird said:


> Hope you guys have all had a nice weekend, it's been very quiet on here :)
> 
> 4dpo today :) not sure if we caught the eggy or not, had loads of ewcm on Monday, but wasn't due to ov until Fri, BD on Thursday so no idea if we got the timing right! There will be a lot more BDing in this house next month :) I think I might feel a bit cheated if we do get our BFP this month as I'm kinda liking having my sex life back. hehe, TMI there sorry!!
> 
> xx

My poor DH is missing ours at this point LOL--did manage last Friday and this Friday but its just not the same :haha:


----------



## iow_bird

Blakesmom: did you see our new thread?? x x


----------



## B&LsMom

iow_bird said:


> Blakesmom: did you see our new thread?? x x

since I'm not TTC--I'll just stick with the other one our group has for BFP---Can't wait until we are all in that one!


----------



## iow_bird

aw thats a shame :( catch you there soon x x x


----------



## GalvanBaby

IB, I think you will be there in a few days!!

:hugs:


----------

